# Cake, Cookies, Pies Oh My!



## JLB001 (Aug 3, 2004)

New Journal.   Thought I would call it after all my favorite bad stuff! 

Umm...show is Oct. 16th.  Another natty show for bbing.  Roughly 9 weeks out from it. (I think, need to look at my calender to be sure soon).   I haven't weighed this week, but was 127 on Friday before pizza and red velvet cake.  So I should still be close to that.  

Plans for the diet:  Most likely the same one I have used before.  Very boring once again, but may add in some fruit when I feel dragging.  May also do a few days very low in carb then adding back a higher carb one then back down.  Just gonna play it by ear.

Workouts:  I switched back to my Mike Davies workouts from the Max OT stuff.  The higher reps and sets are kicking my butt this week.  But I feel like I need the higher reps for some silly reason. (yes, I am wraped in my way of thinking)

Cardio:  Hmm...well, if I can drag my azz outta bed in the mornings, I will be doing cardio for 30 mins in the am 3 to 4 times per week with pm cardios for 20 mins.  Will adjust as needed.  Also plan to have sprints added in soon as my lower back relaxes some from SLDL and deadlifts.  Have to have a heating pad put on it followed by deep tissue massage to loosen up the tightened muscles in my lower back.  Makes doing any type of running difficult.  I feel like an old hunched over woman when it gets like this.
Link to last journal: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=32891&page=1&pp=30

I guess I should get on to the workout for today.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 3, 2004)

Shoulders:

one arm presses s/s with 1/4 laterals
4x 10 @ 25             4 x 20 @ 25
seated full laterals
3x 10 @ 20
3 x 15 front presses
20,25,25
candlesticks
3 x 12 @ 20,15,15
Shrugs s/s w/ bent over rear laterals
2 x 12 @ 225,315        2 x 12@ 30


----------



## atherjen (Aug 3, 2004)

<--- those nanars' are good for you but cookies are yummy too! hehe 

Back to the grind! I love following your progress Jodie!  Best of luck, your going to kick some butt once again!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 3, 2004)

Jen...I don't ramble too much?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jen...I don't ramble too much?



never!  i also like following along.   (I know I'm not Jen but I thought I'd stick my nose in anyway   )


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 3, 2004)

You have a cute nose too!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 3, 2004)

awww shucks.  thanks jodie.    seriously though - i read your journal ALL the time.  it's a great inspiration for lots of people here


----------



## atherjen (Aug 3, 2004)

Hilary who you think you are speaking for me?  JK!  

I agree though, I LOVE following your progress, not just your body and such, but your daily rants, feelings, etc. Rather than just some journal entry, get to know the person better. Adds more to it all... I suck at explaining things here but you get the drift!    rambling-GOOD..


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 3, 2004)

I get it.  LOL

I'm gonna make Craig a tiny tiny leopard print posing suit!  

I took a pain med...I think it is doing my typing.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna make Craig a tiny tiny leopard print posing suit!


  Do we get pics?  


edit: I just closed your old journal.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna make Craig a tiny tiny leopard print posing suit!


----------



## Jill (Aug 3, 2004)

The name of this journal makes my mouth water. silly silly Jodie.

Oh, we all want to see the pic of the leopard print undie. Make sure Craig is in that pic.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 3, 2004)

Good title Jodie !


----------



## DrChiro (Aug 3, 2004)

I want leopard print undies...thongs...crotchless.....i can wear them with my nylons and heels....coat myself in vasaline and sing jungle bells in the bathroom mirror with my sunglasses on.....when jodie goes to work of course.

she hates when i do that


----------



## DrChiro (Aug 3, 2004)

i'll take a pic and make it my avatar...got to out-do NT and his kick ass sunglasses


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 3, 2004)

OMG.

Goofballs!  Gotta be the reason I love Craig and everyone here.

Ok...I made a top today! Or tonight.  I got one side pretty good, one side kinda icky.  But I learned what not to do on the second triangle and didn't do it the second time.  I'll work on the second bottoms tomorrow night after work and gym.  After that one, it is on to a one piece.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 3, 2004)

If Craig wants a pic in one...I'll take one.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2004)

That top looks great!  Nice job


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you Jodi!  The left one was messed up.


http://www.funnyundies.com/wedgie_game.htm
Oh...a cute game.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 4, 2004)

I love the top!  excellent work Jodie!!! you know... once you get enough practice you could make a little buisness or cash doing that... if you enjoyed it that is  



> I want leopard print undies...thongs...crotchless.....i can wear them with my nylons and heels....coat myself in vasaline and sing jungle bells in the bathroom mirror with my sunglasses on.....when jodie goes to work of course.
> 
> she hates when i do that



 TOO funny!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 4, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> I love the top!  excellent work Jodie!!! you know... once you get enough practice you could make a little buisness or cash doing that... if you enjoyed it that is
> 
> 
> 
> TOO funny!!!



That's why I NEED you and Jodi...Or Jstar, or Jillie, or Tam (if they decide to do a show).  You guys would be honest with me enough to say they sucked or not.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 4, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> i'll take a pic and make it my avatar...got to out-do NT and his kick ass sunglasses



and the gauntlet has been thrown


----------



## DrChiro (Aug 4, 2004)

uh oh....i think i may have screwed myself on that one.....i'll stop by the drug store and buy the vasoline today.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 4, 2004)

...


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 4, 2004)

OMG...kids


----------



## atherjen (Aug 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> That's why I NEED you and Jodi...Or Jstar, or Jillie, or Tam (if they decide to do a show).  You guys would be honest with me enough to say they sucked or not.




 even more a reason then


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> OMG...kids



oh yeah, well ..... he started it.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 4, 2004)

You sure?   I think it was me.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 4, 2004)

ok ... then you started it


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 4, 2004)

Legs:

leg press
3 x 12 @ 270
Seated curls s/s w/ ext.
4 x12 @ 40,50,60,70     4x 12 @ 50,70,70,80
walking lunges
4 x 30@ 15
pilate squate things
4 x 15 @ 55

Was no cardio tonight on leg night.  Also did not do any this am, had to pry myself out of bed to get up for work.  Vicodin kicked my butt.

2nd suit bottoms turned out really good!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 4, 2004)

Everything is looking great! Good luck dieting down for the show.  

BTW, what are candlesticks?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 5, 2004)

You hold trhe db as if they were two candles or how you hold a hammer.  Then perform the base front raise taking weight to eye level.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 5, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> You hold trhe db as if they were two candles or how you hold a hammer. Then perform the base front raise taking weight to eye level.


that sounds interesting . might try that soon.  Hi Jodie !


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 5, 2004)

I love the name of your new journal Jodie........it suckered me in here!!

I would love to be a guinea pig for your suits at a show.......um.........if I ever get off my fat azz and do some workouts....um......if I ever get off my fat azz and get on a diet.....um......yeah!!

You guys coming to Arlington in September?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 5, 2004)

I think so Jillie.  Not sure.  He kinda forgot about that.  LOL  

You know there is a Pro show in Arlington this weekend!  You should go check it out!!! Would give you a good idea what to expect, plus they have a Am. NPC show too.  It's the one I did last year up there.  The Betty Pariso one.  Would be alot of fun!  Funds are short this weekend or we would make the drive up, plus Craig has to work too.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh...You can be a guinea pig too!  I'm still having to learn to sew tops to accomodate boobies.   

Figure out a color so I can hunt up the material soon.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Oh...You can be a guinea pig too!  I'm still having to learn to sew tops to accomodate boobies.



my boobies are pretty small, so ....................................


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 5, 2004)

Does the top have to match thhose sunglasses?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2004)

I'd hate to sound pushy, but of course!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 5, 2004)

jodie, your so bauff


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 5, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> jodie, your so bauff


Am not.  


Where you been hiding?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 5, 2004)

Chest workout from tonight:

db flat bench
3 x 15 @ 30,40,45
Incline db flies
4 x 10 @ 30,40,40,40
Boy push-ups
3 x20
Pec dec
3 x 15 @ 40
No cardio, my sister was in from a flight from Denver.  We went to have Chinese with her before they drove back home.  Craig didn't want to get up this am for cardio, so I stayed in bed.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 5, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Am not.
> 
> 
> Where you been hiding?




well i was on vacation from 1-4th

and lately ive been wallowing in self-pity


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 6, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> well i was on vacation from 1-4th
> 
> and lately ive been wallowing in self-pity



Eww...self pity!  Stop that!  Its not a goodthing.  Is it because school is about to start soon?

Psst....have your Mom taking you shopping this weekend for school clothes, its tax free weekend!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 6, 2004)

I want it to match the sunglasses and I want the suit to look like something straight out of Undercover Brother!!!!







			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> Does the top have to match thhose sunglasses?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 6, 2004)

Undercover Brother?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 6, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Eww...self pity!  Stop that!  Its not a goodthing.  Is it because school is about to start soon?
> 
> Psst....have your Mom taking you shopping this weekend for school clothes, its tax free weekend!




Its not b/c school is starting...im just overly stessed about family issues at the moment...

Yea i know its tax free weekend, my aunt has set a 200$ limit for me and bro and she buy us new school clothes...though

I think all i need is a shirt or so...

Ive never asked for anything really...
My brother always ask for everything and is a greedy bastard...

but ive never wanted asked for anything but the essentials

and now that i have a job i pay for everything i can.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 6, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I want it to match the sunglasses and I want the suit to look like something straight out of Undercover Brother!!!!



i still need to watch that movie


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 6, 2004)

I still don't know that movie....AUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


I must be OLD!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 6, 2004)

I still don't know that movie....AUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


I must be OLD!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 6, 2004)

Oh Jodi.....Craig at a WHOLE Box of Little Debbie Devil Squares.

The brownie mix is in the cabinet and I am being good with the spice cake.  1 large square.  The sausage stuff was Boudain.  It's a rice and liver dressing stype thing in a casing like a sausage.   Carig won't touch it because of the liver.  But you don't really taste the liver. (I don't like liver otherwise.)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 6, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I still don't know that movie....AUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> I must be OLD!!!!




It came out a few years ago

Its basically about a black austin powers...lol


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Oh Jodi.....Craig at a WHOLE Box of Little Debbie Devil Squares.
> 
> The brownie mix is in the cabinet and I am being good with the spice cake.  1 large square.  The sausage stuff was Boudain.  It's a rice and liver dressing stype thing in a casing like a sausage.   Carig won't touch it because of the liver.  But you don't really taste the liver. (I don't like liver otherwise.)


  And he told me to stop you.  

I wouldn't touch the liver either


----------



## Jill (Aug 7, 2004)

A few years ago, Id eat the little Debbie Zebra squares-they are pretty friggin good. Havent in a while. Sometimes in the grocery store I hear that little slut calling my name, I just ignore her now.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 7, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Aug 7, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> And he told me to stop you.
> 
> I wouldn't touch the liver either



Jodi...you don't tatse the liver, its tiny tiny pieces.  kinda like ground meat but smaller.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 7, 2004)

Yesterday trained arms.

3 x 15 bench dips s/s 3 x 15 kickbacks @ 15,15,20
3x 15 rope down and outs @ 30
3 x 15 db curls @15
3x 15 Hammer curls @ 20
1 set 21's @ 40

Cardio this am.......Can ya believe it??  !!!   Spin class!
Damn thing kicked my ass!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 8, 2004)

Cardio this am: 30 mins on the bike.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> A few years ago, Id eat the little Debbie Zebra squares-they are pretty friggin good. Havent in a while. Sometimes in the grocery store I hear that little slut calling my name, I just ignore her now.


JILL !!!!!!!!  

You are so funny ! 

Hi Jodie !!   Did you enjoy your cardio ?    I'm spoiled. haven't done any for the past 12 weeks or so !  But I am sure it will rear its ugly head sometime soon .


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 8, 2004)

It was ok Gary.  It was cardio.


----------



## Jill (Aug 8, 2004)

He he cardio and Jodie, I know you love it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 8, 2004)

Is it possible for someone to lose fat without cardio if their diet isn't very strict?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 8, 2004)

You have to burn more calories than you put in Greekie.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Is it possible for someone to lose fat without cardio if their diet isn't very strict?



LOL cmon
You sound like the average american now...


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 9, 2004)

Nemow.....


There was a "gift" in the house....required turning OFF the water.

Are you feeling any better this afternoon????   
I'm eatting clean!!!  OMG...my bod is in complete shock!  Gonna do 3 days lower carb, then 1 high.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Nemow.....
> 
> 
> There was a "gift" in the house....required turning OFF the water.
> ...



so where is craig, i dont know if  its me or what

but it doesnt seem like he's been around here much


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 9, 2004)

Cat...he is sitting on the couch watching tv.  Neither one of us have been around too much.  Just been busy doing other things.


----------



## Jill (Aug 9, 2004)

I was staring at the boxes of little Debbies in wallymart today.... Agggg. Did you know they dont even have the macros listed on them???They should just put a label on them "BAD". Oh ya, didnt buy em


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

Little Debbie.  Now give me a Hostess Funny Bone instead.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't like Little Debbie's.


Last nights workout:  Shoulders

Presses s/s front raises
3 x 15 @ 25,25,35         3 x 12 @ 15
Upright rows
3 x 12 @ 50,60,70
laterals
3 x 12@ 25,25,30
Cardio lastnight: 10 mins stairmaster 15 mins treadmill alt. run walk

AND.................  this morning!  20 mins on the recumbent bike.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 10, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I was staring at the boxes of little Debbies in wallymart today.... Agggg. Did you know they dont even have the macros listed on them???They should just put a label on them "BAD". Oh ya, didnt buy em



Jillie...I think they have the macros on the boxes here....they are not good!


----------



## DrChiro (Aug 10, 2004)

Did cat miss me?

it is true....I haven't been on here much....hopefully I'll have some more time to post after exams....things just been kinda crazy at school an will stay that way for the next 2 weeks.

As soon as i get some time I am going to start my own journal so I can post about all the burritos i have been eating...chipotle is my friend.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 10, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> ...chipotle is my friend.





OOOOOOHHHHHHHH............CHIPOTLE  

I COULD EAT THERE E-V-E-R-Y-D-A-Y


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 10, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> OOOOOOHHHHHHHH............CHIPOTLE
> 
> I COULD EAT THERE E-V-E-R-Y-D-A-Y



So could Craigie pooh!   Maybe I should give him a lifetime supply of Chipotle for his birthday!


My eatting has been clean all day!!  woohoo.  I seriously thought I had lost it.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 10, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I was staring at the boxes of little Debbies in wallymart today.... Agggg. Did you know they dont even have the macros listed on them???They should just put a label on them "BAD". Oh ya, didnt buy em




yea well i work in a grocery store so top that


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 10, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> Did cat miss me?




you know it lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodie is it hard to clean up your diet after being bad for a while or what??? SHEESH!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 10, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Jodie is it hard to clean up your diet after being bad for a while or what??? SHEESH!




It sucks Greekie!   I've been falling off the wagon about twice a week.  Usually on the weekends.  My mind hasn't been into the diet thing lately, but I think I am back on track once again.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 10, 2004)

the day i eat right is the day hobbits fly


----------



## atherjen (Aug 11, 2004)

> the day i eat right is the day hobbits fly



 been watching Lord of the Rings lately? lol 


I missed out on one thing while in Texas.... Chipotle  Oh and that cheesecake factory place!! 

how are you liking the higher reps training Jodie?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

I like it Jen.  I get done just as quick as Craig does with his low rep stuff.  But then I do not have "Bobby" trailing behind me either.  Oh...don't get me started on that pain in the ass.


----------



## DrChiro (Aug 11, 2004)

I have reached my limit with Bobby as well...damn he is getting on my nerves...they way he drools over the women in the gym makes me sick...I dont want to be associated with his "dirty old man" activities.

Maybe we'll be moving soon and we wont have to deal with him anymore.

I like how everyone is talking about little debbie cakes...i could use some right now...but i wont do it....nor will i do chipotle for lunch...gonna be a good boy today.

hey Jodie.....stop lifting so much weight...you are starting to look like a boy. I cant stand your firm round butt and well formed thighs....thats so gross. And those abs....give me a break...that just grosses me out. (yeah whatever!)


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

Craig...we will tell Bobby we are going home to eat, then pick up Chipolte to bring home.

Oh..check out this PM she sent me:


			
				intofitness23 said:
			
		

> Well thank god the thread is closed huh? Dont worry I wont bother you will any more pm's but just had to say this. Can you say JEALOUS??!! Brooke Burke is a fitness model and she isnt TONE??? LMAO!! I thought you people didnt even use the word "Tone". If you cant see Brooke Brooke is in great shape and is VERY firm with enough muscle then...you are quite sad you stupid manly bitch..take care




To be honest, I like Brooke Burke...but she isn't a fitness model.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> hey Jodie.....stop lifting so much weight...you are starting to look like a boy. I cant stand your firm round butt and well formed thighs....thats so gross. And those abs....give me a break...that just grosses me out. (yeah whatever!)



I want my abs to be gross just like yours Jodie!   (and we know I'm not the only one!   )


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

you said it perfectly in the other thread! Brooke B is bikini not fitness.  i also think she's very pretty but if i could visualize my ideal body and presto magic have it be mine - i wouldn't choose one like hers.  (but of course whatsherface will say i'm lying.  i hope she leaves soon)


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

Nikegurl....You have to be manly to have abs you know.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

i know.  i think i can do it.  i hardly ever wear pink and i like to pick up heavy stuff too


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

some men wear pink....ya know...the funny ones?   hehe


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 11, 2004)

I wanna be manly....I wanna have gross abs and a firm round butt that men can't stand too......


Hmmmmmm, those elusive man features.......damn, I need to run faster, I guess.  They hide so well.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 11, 2004)

i hope to be manly some day as well

but you gals are so far ahead i dont think ill ever catch up


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

Yes Cat.....Its my manly steriods.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

Leg workout from lastnight.  Don't everyone run and say how much I lifted.  You know how massive I am!    

hack squats
4 x 15 @ skid, 90,90,180
Leg ext s/s pop squats
4 x 10 @ 30,30,40,60       3 x 20
lying curls
4 x 15 @ 30,40,40,40
innie and outties
2 x 30  60,70  50,60
standing calf
2 x 30 @140
seated calf
2x15 @ 45


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *intofitness23*
> _Well thank god the thread is closed huh? Dont worry I wont bother you will any more pm's but just had to say this. Can you say JEALOUS??!! Brooke Burke is a fitness model and she isnt TONE??? LMAO!! I thought you people didnt even use the word "Tone". If you cant see Brooke Brooke is in great shape and is VERY firm with enough muscle then...you are quite sad you stupid manly bitch..take care
> 
> 
> ...




_Damn, My ISP goes down for a couple of days and I miss all the excitement ! _


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

Lots of good reading Gary...


----------



## Jill (Aug 11, 2004)

The reading sure was funny! 

As far as Im concerned you have one of the most smokin bodies Ive ever seen. Even if I have never seen you in real life! I could only WISH to look like you someday!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> As far as Im concerned you have one of the most smokin bodies Ive ever seen. Even if I have never seen you in real life! I could only WISH to look like you someday!



that Jill is a wise woman    (i couldn't agree more)


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 12, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Lots of good reading Gary...


WoW !  that was different .


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 12, 2004)

Yep..it was.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 12, 2004)

Ok...We got up for cardio this am!!  woohoo.  
15  mins on the bike, 15 mins on the treadmill.

Diet has FINALLY kicked in, staying hungry sucks.  but oh well, gotta do it.  still doing three low, one high.  Today is a carb day!  but then tomorrow is Craigie Poohs Bday and cake would be yummy...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2004)

I hate hunger   Does the ECY help any?  

I've been pretty strict with my diet this week til my sister's wedding.  Well, except the refeed this Saturday.  I'm going tubing and I'll have beer .  You have a 6 pack, I have a 12 pack


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 12, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I hate hunger   Does the ECY help any?
> 
> I've been pretty strict with my diet this week til my sister's wedding.  Well, except the refeed this Saturday.  I'm going tubing and I'll have beer .  You have a 6 pack, I have a 12 pack



I'd be stupid after a drinking a 6 pack of beer.  I'm lucky to be sober after 2.  LOL

ECY doesn't cut being hungry for me.  I need to find something that might actually do that.  

Craig said no cake for his bday.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2004)

I meant your 6 pack abs  

I use Leptigen to blunt my hunger and it works very well but it is very expensive.

No cake?  What kind of birthday is it with no cake?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 12, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I meant your 6 pack abs
> 
> I use Leptigen to blunt my hunger and it works very well but it is very expensive.
> 
> No cake?  What kind of birthday is it with no cake?



Umm...a bday where he thinks we arent having cake?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 12, 2004)

He'd eat choc chip cookies for his bday!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 12, 2004)

or peanut butter cookies....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 12, 2004)

or maybe peanut butter, chocolate chip cookie cake....

Ooooohhhhh........


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> or maybe peanut butter, chocolate chip cookie cake....
> 
> Ooooohhhhh........


Now that just sounds like the most ultimate dessert


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 12, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> or maybe peanut butter, chocolate chip cookie cake....
> 
> Ooooohhhhh........


Can you put chips in the cake mix?   I could add both pb and choc ones......


----------



## Jill (Aug 12, 2004)

All this 'sweets' talk. Ive been craving that desert-all it is is peanutbutter, butter, 1 bag butterscotch chips. You melt them all together, then mix in a bag of colored mini marshmellow. Then press it into a cake pan. Let cool. They are squares, and they are too die for. I ALMOST bought the ingredients today.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 12, 2004)

I dunno if I would like those.   Hmm...


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 12, 2004)

Two workouts to post.  Back and chest.  Yesterdays and todays

Back
DB rows
3 x 12 @40,50,50
Vbar pulldowns
4 x 10 @ 80,90,90,90
seated rows with short bar
3 x 12 @ 60
Chins
4 x 12
Hypers
3x 15


Chest
flat db flyes
3 x 20 @ 25
Machine incline press   s/s 3 x 20 walking lunges with 15's
4 x 10 @ 60,80,90,100
pec dec s/s 4 x 50 mountain climbers
4 x 10 @ 40,50,50,60
db incline flyes
4 x 15 @ 25,30,30,30

cardio tonight 15 ins on the stepper


----------



## Jill (Aug 12, 2004)

If anyone like peanut butter, they will LOVE those.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 13, 2004)

Cardio this am was  20 mins on the elliptical.

Today is Craigies Bday!!   He's 27 today!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Cardio this am was 20 mins on the elliptical.
> 
> Today is Craigies Bday!! He's 27 today!!


Hope I didn't miss a separate b-day thread.  happy B-day Craig !


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 13, 2004)

oh...I need to do one!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 13, 2004)

27!?
he's 10 years younger than you???


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 13, 2004)

ummm.......I'll be 38 this year in Nov.

  so....

That would be 11 yrs.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm such a ditzy at times I swear....I thought the show was 7 weeks away.  LOL

I was looking at the calender lastnight and actually found out it is 9 weeks.  So no worries.  Did train arms lastnight.  I'll post that later.    I'm waiting on my Mom to get here so she can drag me to yard sales.  (she thinks those are "fun")  Then I am dragging her to the fabruc store. 

Lastnight we had Fuddrucker's for dinner.     I wasn'tr too bad with Craig's cookie dough either.    I tried to be somewhat good.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 14, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm such a ditzy at times I swear....I thought the show was 7 weeks away. LOL
> 
> I was looking at the calender lastnight and actually found out it is 9 weeks. So no worries. Did train arms lastnight. I'll post that later. I'm waiting on my Mom to get here so she can drag me to yard sales. (she thinks those are "fun") Then I am dragging her to the fabruc store.
> 
> Lastnight we had Fuddrucker's for dinner.  I wasn'tr too bad with Craig's cookie dough either. I tried to be somewhat good.


  I get the pleasure of yard sales EVERY weekend !!  But hey even i have found some good stuff. Picked up a 300 lb Oly set for $40 once


----------



## Jill (Aug 14, 2004)

Does the extra 2 weeks mean you get a few more treats???


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2004)

> I was looking at the calender lastnight and actually found out it is 9 weeks.


Give into temptation.............Beer & Trioplex Bars 

LOL!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 14, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Give into temptation.............Beer & Trioplex Bars
> 
> LOL!



Jodi....Malted milk balls and Shipley's.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 15, 2004)

school starts the 17th for me!!!!
ack!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 16, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> school starts the 17th for me!!!!
> ack!




That is tomorrow Cat.  Are you ready?   Senior this year?  My son went back last week.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey Jodie
How are you this morning.   Hope all is well, just making the rounds, will be back on later!
T


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm back on my program once again after this weekend's little eat til you feel so stuffed your gonna hurl feast.  Had to celebrate Craig's Bday, plus my MOm was in town.  No eatting good with her around.  We went to Walmart, so she picks up this container of Whooper's and eats it while shopping.  AUGH!!!!

No cardio this am.  Had to be at corp. office early, but will do some tonight after our workout.  I get Craigie Pooh to myself for the workout since Bobby is out of town.  I don't have to worry about him gawking at the poor 20 yr. olds with his tongue hanging on the ground while making rude comments about them.  I swear they probably think he is some dirty old man by the way he does this.  I fussed at him on Friday for doing that to two girls doing squats.  Told him it was nasty and they probably thought he was some kind of freak.

Okie dokie...show is 9 weeks from the 13th.  I was a ditz and counted my weeks wrong....LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2004)

Ah ha....the old, eat till you feel so stuffed your gonna hurl feast, weekend.    I know those days very, very well.

I don't like them, but I know them.

Glad Bobby won't be there to bother you guys......I'd pay money to see some girl slap his face......man, don't men get it that we really don't like that crap, especially at the gym?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 16, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Ah ha....the old, eat till you feel so stuffed your gonna hurl feast, weekend.    I know those days very, very well.
> 
> I don't like them, but I know them.
> 
> Glad Bobby won't be there to bother you guys......I'd pay money to see some girl slap his face......man, don't men get it that we really don't like that crap, especially at the gym?


That would be MINT!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 16, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> That is tomorrow Cat.  Are you ready?   Senior this year?  My son went back last week.




no, junior :/

ready? not at all i dont have any supplies 

I feel crappy though im gonna be a junior and i still havent reached some of the goals i wanted to be at by this time


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 16, 2004)

Hmm....a Junior in HS.  I remember that.  It was Wayyyyyyyyyyy back when.  I think '83 or '84.  Was working at McDonald's and swimming on the swimteam.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 17, 2004)

Shoulder workout from lastnight

Arnold presses s/s  front raises
4 x 15 @ 20  4 x 10 @15
laterla raises
3 x 10 @ 25,25,30
1/4 seated laterals
3 x 20 @ 20,25,25
bent over rear laterals
3 x 15 @ 25,30,30

Got a bad headache today.  Have another interview at 3pm, so gonna lay on the couch and maybe work on a suit if the headache goes away.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey J,

Looks like a good w/o.  Sorry about the headache!  Do you think it may be from tension?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 17, 2004)

Could be Babsie.  I don't get them much, but the is a nasty one.  How are things with you?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 17, 2004)

for your headache, try letting your head fall forward.  If it's tight, then slowly let it drop.  Then roll your head to the right, and then to the left.  Works for me.  If that doesn't work then I take Naproxen.  My muscles would also get tense like that after working upper body.

I'm doing okay.  Last week I lost 6lbs, then gained 2 back this week.  The rollar coaster begins.  I'm starting to get the "work out itch" so if I'm not preggo this month (I test on the 21st) and if the numbers are too low, then my chances are NO GOOD WHICH MEANS...I've made up my mind to start weight training.  This is all contingent with my doctor because while I was out it was discovered I have a prolapsed uterus 3rd degree.  This is caused by heaving straining...ie:  weight training and child birth.  I may have to have surgery to repair before I can start weight training again.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hope everything goes well Babsie.


Headache finally went away!  Slept for over an hour this afternoon, then had 2nd job interview, came home and then went to the gym.  Food wise was not the best, but oh well.  Went to Walmart and got our other foods.  

Trained legs tonight, will post that later.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

I hope your interviews went well


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 18, 2004)

I hope so too Jodi.  I'm needing a job change.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 18, 2004)

Leg workout from lastnight.  Didn't lift too heavy as I had that damn headache most of the day.

Seated leg curls s/s with Ext
4x 12 @ 40,50,60,60   4 x 10 @ 60,60,70,70
WG Leg Press
4 x 20 @ 225
SLDL s/s walking lunges with 15lbs (2 x 30)
2 x 10 @ 95 (went lite as lower back has been tighten up like a M.F. can't make it in for Craig to adjust til Tuesday, so gotta live in lower tight muscle backpain til then)
inner/outter thigh thingie
2 x 30 @ 60/70

Today I plan to attempt to eat clean and do cardio this afternoon.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 18, 2004)

Some day I'll be following your w/o's Jj.

Glad your headache has gone away.


----------



## DrChiro (Aug 18, 2004)

I heard that Dr. David C. Emmens is hiring an office manager...maybe you could call him and see what happens?


----------



## DrChiro (Aug 18, 2004)

he may be able to give me a discount on fixin' my teeph.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Aug 18, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> he may be able to give me a discount on fixin' my teeph.


OMG...dork. But I love ya anyways


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2004)

Sexy new Avi. *HOT!!!!!!!!!*  

If you have a new avi, where are the new pics????


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 18, 2004)

They are hidding.   we have to pick the ones we like and hae the PROOF removed from them.   It's on the avi, but you can't see it.  LOL


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 18, 2004)

lol speaking of sexi pics...I uploaded a "newer" pic of me into my gallery for the hell of it

but dont expect anything grand


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 18, 2004)

Cat....You remind me alot of my son.  You guys look similar, but your taller, same color hair, but he buzzed his all off.  Its a good pic of you.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Sexy new Avi. *HOT!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> If you have a new avi, where are the new pics????




*I AGREE!!!!!!!!!!*
 :bounce:  :bounce:

incredible Jodie!!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 18, 2004)

* Nice avi Jodie !*

What are you holding onto ? or did Craig have you tied up


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 18, 2004)

Craig was on the floor.  LOL

Actually just some netting twisted together over a bar.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 18, 2004)

Back workout today

Seated rows
4  x 12@ 60,80,90,90
WG pulldowns
4 x 12 @ 80,90,90,90
D-bell pullovers
4 x 12 @ 30,40,40,40
upright rows
3 x 12 @ 40,60,60
HS Shrugs
2x 12 @ 225,315
Hypers
2 x 20 @ 25

Cardio will resume on MOnday next week.  Have been eatting clean.


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2004)

Are those toy guns in your hands??


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 18, 2004)

Nope...but I have a pic with a real gun.  It's red netting in the avi.


----------



## Jill (Aug 18, 2004)

Post the new pics already!  The writing on them wont bother me at all.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

Sexy sexy!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah..the photographer wanted to do this borderline fetish thing so he had her hold these pink netting things like she was tied up and had her stand on my back with boots on....i thought it was pretty hot....but she still wont do a repeat performance at home for me....maybe thats what i should have asked for for my birthday.

hmmmm...there is always Christmas.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 19, 2004)

I could post those with you on your hands and knees......


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

Oh yeah Baby... post THOSE!!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 19, 2004)

Cin....for you.   I probably won't leave it here long.

It still has proof across it, I need to pick the ones we like still.


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2004)

Nice What is Cragie doing??? Seriously, licking your feet or something


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 19, 2004)

Umm...Nope


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2004)

hehe ... very nice!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 19, 2004)

...and I keep going back to your before and after picture.  Then I see the one that you have posted and I have to tell you, you are an example of how anyone can change his/her life for the better.  I am going to make a point of reading your journal whenever I am not as motivated and somewhat down.  You success has to have spurred others to follow in your footsteps.  I for one will take you as an example of what I can do if I try....


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 19, 2004)

Tony...I'm not that thin right now.  I'm about 10 or so pounds heavier.  But my body comfy here, but have to get back on my program soon.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 19, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Tony...I'm not that thin right now. I'm about 10 or so pounds heavier. But my body comfy here, but have to get back on my program soon.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Cin....for you.   I probably won't leave it here long.
> 
> It still has proof across it, I need to pick the ones we like still.



Ohh I love it!!  Craig kissing your feet!     just the way it SHOULD BE!!    

As usual you are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 19, 2004)

^ agreeeeeeeeed


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2004)

That pic is tooooo cute!! You look damn hot in it too honey!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah you are making your, come and get me I am horny face


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 19, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ohh I love it!!  Craig kissing your feet!     just the way it SHOULD BE!!
> 
> As usual you are GORGEOUS!!!


OMG...I should be kissing his feet for everything he does for me. (he said penis and not feet)


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Yeah you are making your, come and get me I am horny face


I am not.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 19, 2004)

I finished a suit tonight!   This one turned out pretty darn good!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 20, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I finished a suit tonight! This one turned out pretty darn good!


Jodie ,
very well done ! Looks very professional


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 20, 2004)

Thank you Gary!   Next one will be in a red color, burgandy I think.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 20, 2004)

Lastnights chest workout

Flat bench press
4 x 12, 10,8,6
95,115,135,145
Cable crossovers
3 x 12 @ 40,50,60
Flat flies
3 x 10 @ 35,40,40
Incline db press
3 x 10 @ 35,45,45

I had shipley donuts for breakfast.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 21, 2004)

donuts for breakfast  


that suit is SO pretty!  you're getting great at making them! I still think you could make a lil side buisness if you enjoyed making them!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 21, 2004)

Suit looks good.

I like the new avi also.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 21, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> OMG...I should be kissing his feet for everything he does for me. (he said penis and not feet)



    Ok then... go kiss his   !!!

That suit is BEAUTIFUL, the color is great for you with your gorgeous blue eyes!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 21, 2004)

Sapphire...I'm not using that suit.  hehe  Just one that I made to see how it would turn out.  I'm not sure what color I will make for myself.  I need to learn how to do a one piece for me.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thank you Patrick!   I'm gonna learn how to sew men's suits too..so if you decide to do another show, let me know!  You and Craig can be my guinnea pigs for men's comp suits.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 21, 2004)

Arm workout from lastnight
HS Preacher curls
4 x 12 @ 25,35,45,45
bent bar curls
4 x 15 @ 40,50,50,50
Standing double bi curls
3 x10 @ 30,35,40
Overhead ext on cybex machine s/s pushdowns
3 x 15 @ 80, 90,90     3 x 10@ 40,40, 50 (4) 30 (11)
Dips
2 x 12 at me

Psst.....we ate a WHOLE bag of Oreo Double Stuff last night.  Dieting begins today for sure... 8 weeks and 10lbs to go

Cardio this am was 25 mins on the bike


----------



## atherjen (Aug 21, 2004)

> Psst.....we ate a WHOLE bag of Oreo Double Stuff last night. Dieting begins today for sure... 8 weeks and 10lbs to go



havent you heard of the new 100 calorie oreo bags?  (just dont eat the whole box) haha


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 21, 2004)

Sorry, I just meant that you looked very attractive and it would make any guy want to jump you 

The suit looks awesome!!!!! Very nice work Jodie!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 21, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Sorry, I just meant that you looked very attractive and it would make any guy want to jump you
> 
> The suit looks awesome!!!!! Very nice work Jodie!


He tries to jump me all the time.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 21, 2004)

That's a good thing lol


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 21, 2004)

jodie! i just lost my money gambling!
fucking cards, i didnt win one hand all night at poker!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 22, 2004)

Umm...Cat.   Where did you go gambling at???   Not at any casino!  Your suppose to play with quaters only with friends!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 22, 2004)

Cardio this am was 25 mins on the bike.  Had to get rid of the 3 cheesy breadsticks and the 3 small squares of pizza. (Pizza Hut messed up and sent us home with those 4 lil individual size things.)  

I need to get on the ball!   I have my normal foods here in the house, but end up eatting other stuff.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 22, 2004)

I'm excited!!   I get to make a suit for someone!!  woohoo  

   I'm a lil nervous and kinda scared about doing it, but I gotta take the leap sometime!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 22, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm excited!! I get to make a suit for someone!! woohoo
> 
> I'm a lil nervous and kinda scared about doing it, but I gotta take the leap sometime!


  Yeah Jodie  !!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 22, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Umm...Cat.   Where did you go gambling at???   Not at any casino!  Your suppose to play with quaters only with friends!



yea it was with friends...i only lost 10 bucks but i had the most horrible luck!

My friend brian came out on top with $30+


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2004)

Your suit will look great! The pic of the one you recently made looks awesome by the way!

Are you getting excited about your upcoming show??? Back to the strict dieting yet?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 22, 2004)

Jillie...I am trying to get back to dieting.  It's been hard this time. We've added cardio back in, so it should start dropping soon.  Still only 10lbs, so that will come off with the added cardio.

OMG. Tonight I started working on the suit for the girl for her show, after I had sewn the front lining into the front bottom panel, went to trim the excess lining and whacked the whole side hip piece off!  Now I have to cut another front panel and sew into the lining once again.  I wanted to die laughing.    I put everything up for the night after that.  Didn't want to do that again.

I'm also working on a garnet colored one, but those bottoms turned out really tiny!  They'd have to be for someone that weighs right around 100lbs.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 23, 2004)

I decided I am gonna start doing cardio again too... doesn't seem to make much of a difference.. I am just a twerp and always will be..   
I stopped 6 months ago and only gained 2 pounds!!!    , probably not even muscle. 
I will only do 3 30 minute sessions a week, just fast walking... dont want my legs to get any smaller...    
How are you so muscular and lean???  

I hate that people laugh at me when I tell them I am a body builder.  My bf thinks it's funny, he tells his friends I am a body builder before we meet and then when they see me, they LAUGH!      That's MEAN.
Oh well,  I must be PMSing cause right now I am VERY jealous of you!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey Jodie!!     Good luck on your upcoming comp- I'm sure you'll kick some ass again!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 23, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I need to get on the ball!   I have my normal foods here in the house, but end up eatting other stuff.




Sounds just like me Jodie.......I do the same damn thing.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Jodie, 


Just passing by...I hope you have a great day....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 23, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I decided I am gonna start doing cardio again too... doesn't seem to make much of a difference.. I am just a twerp and always will be..
> I stopped 6 months ago and only gained 2 pounds!!!    , probably not even muscle.
> I will only do 3 30 minute sessions a week, just fast walking... dont want my legs to get any smaller...
> How are you so muscular and lean???
> ...




Maybe they are just jealous that their girlfriends are not super hot and sexy like you are

Maybe their idea of a female BB is a huge steroid freak...
who knows


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey everyone!  Sorry I haven't been here, just been busy.

Saph...Cat is right, who cares what those goofs think anyways!  I wish I would only gain 2 lbs when not doing cardio.  I gain wayyyyy too much when I stop.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 23, 2004)

I gotta know...who is the chick in "From Dusk til Dawn"?   The one dancing then turns into the vamp?

Is it Selma?   She's got a smokin bod in this movie!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Jodie, just passing by before checking out....

Her name is Selma Hayek, a beautiful Mexican actress......

Good night....


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 23, 2004)

That's what I thought!  Saphire's butt looks like her's in that movie.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 24, 2004)

Shoulder workout from lastnight:

Machine press
3 x 20,15,12 @ 40,60,60
D Bell press s/s standing laterals
3 x 6 @ 45,40,40      3 x10 @ 20,20,30
Upright rows wide
3 x 10 @ 50,70,70
Bent over rear delts
2 x 15 @ 25,30

10 mins on the recumbent bike, 10 mins on the stepper.
Diet has been clean all day!  Gotta go cut that suit top out once again, the first top looked like pooh to me!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 24, 2004)

The bottoms so far.   Still working on getting the top just right.  I don't want to send something icky.  And No she is not going to go on that stage topless either!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 24, 2004)

but that always makes for a more interesting show


----------



## Jodi (Aug 24, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> The bottoms so far.   Still working on getting the top just right.  I don't want to send something icky.  And No she is not going to go on that stage topless either!


Nice work   Are you going to stone it too?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 24, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Nice work   Are you going to stone it too?


Yep!  I have the suit finished, just not sure if I am completely happy with the top.    I still see a few lil things that I have to work on for the next one.

Glad you have fun at the wedding and with visiting the family.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 24, 2004)

Suit so far...Stuill have to put more stones on it.


Leg workout form tonight.  

Squats s/s jump skips on stairs
4 x 15 @ bar, 115,185,185    No weights on other thing
Walking lunges
3 x30 @ 15
Leg press calf things
2 x 15 @ 315
standing leg curls
3 x 15 @ 25
Glute isolater
2 x 15 @ 20,30
It was a very low calories day (didn't mean for it to be, but it ended up that way)  so the workout wasn't that heavy but it sure felt like shit!   It was 101 here today, was suppose to do stadiums, but I'm not killing myself in this humid crap.  I'm starting to see that my legs are leaning back down.    Yippeeeeeeeee


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

Hello, thought I'd pop by.
Good luck with all your competition prep, I'll be following along now... getting ready for a show is such a trip.  What weight do you compete at?
Love the suit by the way, great job!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 24, 2004)

Legs leaning down! YAY! 

The suit looks really cute! I like how the stones are not too much, just right!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 25, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Suit so far...Stuill have to put more stones on it.
> 
> 
> Leg workout form tonight.
> ...


Walking lunges !    Legs leaning down   Suit looks good, Sports wear by Jodie !  Have you made any for Craig ?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 25, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hello, thought I'd pop by.
> Good luck with all your competition prep, I'll be following along now... getting ready for a show is such a trip.  What weight do you compete at?
> Love the suit by the way, great job!!!


Brit...usually 117 or so. Got about 10 to drop in the 7 1/2 weeks


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey Women!!     What's a butt isolater?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 25, 2004)

its a machine that you kick back on with your leg.  It's by Cybex.  Kinda like the moves you would do in aerobics on all fours but its a machine.


----------



## Jill (Aug 25, 2004)

I do Jane Fonda type butt stuff and crap when i am blowdrying my hair.

Your suit is awesome BTW!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 25, 2004)

Thank you jillie.  I'm trying to put more stones on it now but it is pissing me off.  They don't want to go along with the program today.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

Haha! The butt blaster! Always makes for a nice sore butt!  

Jilly, what Jane Fonda type stuff?

Jodie.. smile hon, you don't seem to happy or is that just me?


----------



## BritChick (Aug 25, 2004)

10lbs in 7 1/2 weeks, no problem!   
Nice workouts by the way!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 25, 2004)

I am happy Greekie.  Just wish these stones would co-operate.  

Thank you Brit!


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

Just checking sweetie


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 25, 2004)

Aww...thank you Greekie!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello there, I am glad you are having a good day...don't worry about the stones, I agree with Greeky, they are not too much....


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 25, 2004)

Tony.,..the more and more I got to looking at that top, the more and more I didn't like the way it was shaped.  I cut out a new one this afternoon.  LOL   The material isn't much, so I am learning from the screw ups.   I just want it to look good when I send it to her in Wisc.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 25, 2004)

Did back today.

Reverse grip pulldowns
3 x 12@ 80
narrow grip pulldowns
3 x 10@80
Wide grip pulldowns
3 x 10 @90
One arm rows
3 x 15 @ 45
DB Shrugs
2 x15 @ 55

Cardio:  12  mins on stepper hell and 13 on treadmill
We went really early today to avoid Bobby.  Craig STILL has not ditched him.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 26, 2004)

Morning Jodie  

How's life treating you today ?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 26, 2004)

Life seems to be good Gary.  My knee that I had surgery on in Feb. is holding a lil water on the knee cap, so kinda watching that and my lower back tightened back up from doing SLDL.  Haven't had the time to get to the clinic with Craig to be hooked up to the machine to loosen that up.  I swear my age must be catching up to me!  LOL

The new suit top is coming along nice!  The stones are co operating and the placement looks good!


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 26, 2004)

Glad to hear it !  You are such an inspiration when it comes to diet and training and well, everything !  thanks for all you do here at IM !


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hola CinCin!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 26, 2004)

hey jodie, when you gonna start making your avi's like saph's?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 26, 2004)

Nope.   We only have one sexy butt avi and that belongs to Saph.


----------



## missy24 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi Jodie,

I'm new to your journal.  I found your journal while looking for some pictures of the Texas State contest - I'm glad I did!  You have a lot of interesting insight going on here.  I have a friend doing the Sherman this year.  Are you doing the TNBC BB contest?

_and then finally, I think I may have met you before when I was visiting a friend - did you work at an apartment complex over by BMC?_


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Missy!

I am planning on doing the TNBF and the Sherman.  Who is your friend that will be doing the Sherman?  Let me know if you need anything.
J


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 26, 2004)

Chest workout from tonight:

flat db press
3 x 10 @ 35,45,45
Incline db flyes (turning palm to palm at center of movement)
4 x15 @ 30,35,40,40 
Pec Dec
3 x15 @ 50,50,60
Cable crossovers
3 x10 @ 50

No cardio today.  Knee is somewhat swollen, gonna ice it and take some anti flam. to see if it goes down.  Called Jon to see about starting to see him next week so we can get back on track.  This way I can't make excuses for not getting up in the morning, then we would have to answer to him.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 26, 2004)

hey jodie,  you gonna stay on much longer?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 26, 2004)

Probably not.   Need to do cardio in the am.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 27, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Nope.   We only have one sexy butt avi and that belongs to Saph.


    I dont know J, you are one sexy assed woman!!       

Hope your knee is OK!!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 27, 2004)

Sapphire...Your pics emit sexy all the way!   I have a hard time pulling off that look!  

I'm not sure what is going onwith the knee once again.  If it doesn't go down over the weekend, I'm going back to the dr next week.  I'd rater be safe than sorry with the thing.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi Jodie...


Take care of that knee and don't worry, there's probably nothing that a little R&R won't help. 

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm a lil worried about it Tony.  It's the same one I had surgery on at the very end of Jan.  I'm trying not to stress over it too much.  Told Craig it feels all warm and hot inside where its swollen.  So we will have to see.    

I'm attaching a pic of the suit finished.  This is going to a girl named Stacey who will be doing a figure comp in Oct. in Wisc.  I'm happy to make it for a fellow cheesehead like me!  This is the second bottoms and the third top!  Boy did I learn so much on making this one.  All is good.   

I'm working on a really pretty wine colored one that should turn out pretty good!  My stone setter came today so I won't have to set the stones by hand anymore.  The little machine will press the backing onto the stone and save my fingernails!  The stones are not glued so they will not pop off too easy.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm a lil worried about it Tony. It's the same one I had surgery on at the very end of Jan. I'm trying not to stress over it too much. Told Craig it feels all warm and hot inside where its swollen. So we will have to see.
> 
> I'm attaching a pic of the suit finished. This is going to a girl named Stacey who will be doing a figure comp in Oct. in Wisc. I'm happy to make it for a fellow cheesehead like me!
> 
> I'm working on a really pretty wine colored one that should turn out pretty good! My stone setter came today so I won't have to set the stones by hand anymore. The little machine will press the backing onto the stone and save my fingernails!


Hey that's a great looking suit.  I hope you won't be worrying about stones now  

From personal experience with swollen knees, I would ice it and stay off it for a bit to see how it behaves.  It may be nothing more than it asking you to take it easy on her.  What type of surgery did you have, if you don't mind my asking?
It may also be a little fluid....just rest it a bit and see what happens...


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 27, 2004)

Torn cartlidge, they went in and stitched it all back up.  Somewhere in my first journal are the icky swollen fat knee right after surgery pics.  LOL


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Torn cartlidge, they went in and stitched it all back up. Somewhere in my first journal are the icky swollen fat knee right after surgery pics. LOL


Don't want to look just in case....I have had torn knee cartilage for over 15 years....I was playing football, got rolled sideways, knee then locked and it's been bugging me for the past 15 years, although I have learned to live with it...
So much so, that I was doing about 4 years later about 680pd leg press....


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 27, 2004)

I went to look, I think I must have deleted them.  hehe

I dunno how you do it with your knee being sore.  I wouldn't be squating or doing many leg presses.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 27, 2004)

Alrighty...Jon called back today, we go see him next Friday.  Now I have no reason to sleep in as we will need to show changes now.


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2004)

Back to doing cardio regularly now for you....


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 27, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Back to doing cardio regularly now for you....


Yep...and we know how much I hate cardio.    

I didn't go to the gym tonight.  Craig was at work and I just did not feel like going.  Went to Walmart instead, then had pancakes for dinner.      Hey...they popped in my mouth!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Yep...and we know how much I hate cardio.
> 
> I didn't go to the gym tonight. Craig was at work and I just did not feel like going. Went to Walmart instead, then had pancakes for dinner.  Hey...they popped in my mouth!


Don't I know about pancakes being bad, bad little things...When they want to jump in your mouth, they just do.  In fact, in my case, I turn my back on them and they call my name..."Hey fatty, hey, you know you want me, I taste good...."  Mean little punks... 
My knee?  The doctor told me that I could have surgery or live with it the way it is.  Many people back then said surgery was not a good thing because there was really no assurance that my knee was going to be perfect after surgery.  Now, thru the magic of Glucosamine with Chonondrum (?), my knee does not hurt.  What I hurt the other day was my ankle....Go figure...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 27, 2004)

why do you hate cardio so much?
I kinda like it..


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 28, 2004)

Tony...I can't take the Glucosamine with Chonondrum due to it having sulfa in it.  I am allergic to the sulfa and break out in hives.  Then I scratch for days.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 28, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> why do you hate cardio so much?
> I kinda like it..


Cuz.....I am basically a lazy person would rather be doing something else.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 28, 2004)

im one of the laziest persons on earth....yet i still like it
lazy has nothing to do with it


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 28, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Tony...I can't take the Glucosamine with Chonondrum due to it having sulfa in it. I am allergic to the sulfa and break out in hives. Then I scratch for days.


OMG, so sorry, I wish you could that has helped me so....

Anyway, how's the knee behaving today?  I hope the swelling has gone down...Don't forget, stay off the knee as much as possible or the swelling won't.....well, you already know about this, why am I telling you  

Listen you have a great day and be careful with the knee


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 28, 2004)

It's alright Tony.  I'm taking it easy this weekend besides work.  Not doing cardio and trying sooooo hard not to eat more junk.   Pizza Hut is calling!!!  But Craig and I are going to a late movie tonight so I may have a kid size popcorn as a snack.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 28, 2004)

Ok...I finished a wine colored suit!  Didn't stone it as of yet.  This one has a TINY TINY bottom, would fit someone that is like a zero or a one.  Plus the top is more of a C cup (I think, I don't have boobs so I can't tell.  My friend Andi is trying the top on for me tomorrow)


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 28, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Ok...I finished a wine colored suit! Didn't stone it as of yet. This one has a TINY TINY bottom, would fit someone that is like a zero or a one. Plus the top is more of a C cup (I think, I don't have boobs so I can't tell. My friend Andi is trying the top on for me tomorrow)


Jodie , 
You are getting really good at this   Get a pic of Andi with the suit on


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 29, 2004)

Silly Gary!

Top didn't fit her like I wanted it too, she is bigger than a C cup!  AUGH!!  Who here is a C Cup??????  HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!  
Sorry Gary...no pics for you!

Still no cardio today, knee still has this burning tingle sensation to it and is all puffy.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 29, 2004)

Wow, love that wine coloured suit Jodi... how long are these taking you to make now?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 29, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Silly Gary!
> 
> Top didn't fit her like I wanted it too, she is bigger than a C cup! AUGH!! Who here is a C Cup?????? HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!
> Sorry Gary...no pics for you!
> ...


----------



## atherjen (Aug 29, 2004)

I WISH I was a C cup  
yet another beautiful suit!  Your getting great at it! Im telling you, you should go into buisness!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 29, 2004)

Brit...It's taken about 4 hours or less.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 29, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Brit...It's taken about 4 hours or less.



I'm very impressed!!!   
That's about how long it takes me sew a button on a shirt!


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 29, 2004)

thats crazy!

they look awesome!!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thank you everyone!  I'm wanting to put up a website once I feel comfortable making the different cup sizes.  I can't just speicalize in the no boob girl tops. hehe...but then there are alot of us like that.

Lakergirl....Cute avi!   Is she your neice?  

Brit...I'm working on a plain velvet in mulberry!  It's looking pretty good.

They really are not hard to make.  I gotta figure out the one pieces next!


----------



## missy24 (Aug 29, 2004)

me!
I'm a C and a tiny no butt.
I love the color too.
Let's talk!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 29, 2004)

missy24 said:
			
		

> me!
> I'm a C and a tiny no butt.
> I love the color too.
> Let's talk!



I'll PM you my number.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 30, 2004)

No cardio this am.  I was able to get a dr's appt for today at 3pm to have the knee checked out.  So may end up getting another MRI done tonight to see what is going on in there.


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2004)

I hope everything goes well with your dr appt.

ANy new pics yet???  Still waiting for those new ones from the photoshoot.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 30, 2004)

Jillie...I posted one a few pages back.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 30, 2004)

Just perusing your journal and found this pic... wow you look absolutely amazing!!!!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Aug 30, 2004)

hey baby....just got a break from review and thought i would say hello and good luck at the Dr today...cal me as soon as you know whats going on and I'll try to sneak out for a bit.

we went over one section in the review and i knew it better than the teacher so he had me teach the class that section...should i get a refund for that?

(brit----that is a hot pic isnt it....she looks better in person, but thats just my opinion)


----------



## BritChick (Aug 30, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> (brit----that is a hot pic isnt it....she looks better in person, but thats just my opinion)



Stunning


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2004)

I like the pic Jodie. I saw the other one, it was just soooooo small!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 30, 2004)

The avi one Jill?   That one?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 30, 2004)

Craig....I will let you know.  I think today is Bitch at Jodie day at work with Mgr.  She's PMSing.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 30, 2004)

This one Jillie??


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 30, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> This one Jillie??



I love how your hair is in this pic.


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2004)

Yup, thats the one I LIKE.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 30, 2004)

I thought so Jillie. 

NT...My hair is SHORT in that pic!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 30, 2004)

Dr said that he thinks I have just put too much stress on my knee which has caused the swelling.  I go back on a medral pac, then a follow up visit next week on Wed. to see if has gone down any.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 30, 2004)

I hope your knee gets better.  At least you get to skip on the cardio for now


----------



## atherjen (Aug 30, 2004)

you are SO beautiful!!  

take care of that knee!  I hope it gets better soon! cant  be pleasant! 

How is the weather in Texas as of late? getting "cold" yet?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 30, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> you are SO beautiful!!
> 
> take care of that knee!  I hope it gets better soon! cant  be pleasant!
> 
> How is the weather in Texas as of late? getting "cold" yet?


Cold?   what's that?    

thank you Jenjen.  

Jodi...skipping cardio isn't good if I am planning to do that show.  I was talking with Craig about wrapping it with an Ace and doing the bike with the seat set higher.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 30, 2004)

I understand but you don't want to hurt it anymore than it already is though. 

Why not do rowing instead?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 30, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> This one Jillie??



thats very sexy if you dont mind my saying so


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I understand but you don't want to hurt it anymore than it already is though.
> 
> Why not do rowing instead?



Rowing would work, but the machine they have for rowing uses the legs just as much.  I'm gonna try keeping the diet in check most of this week and maybe do a lil lite cardio on the bike, if any.  Friday is still 6 weeks from Oct. 16th, if everything goes down, then I can always do 2 a days at 30 to 45 mins each and cycle the carbs low with a high and might be able to pull it off.  I'm still hanging with the extra 10lbs.  So I've been maintaining pretty well.  

I just think between the first two shows I put on 6 to 7 lbs and dropped that plus 3 more in the 3 weeks I had and half ass did my cardio.

I'm off from Thursday until Tuesday, so I can be a couch spud if I need to all weekend.  Craig has a prep course all week and weekend for his upcoming exams.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> thats very sexy if you dont mind my saying so


Thank you Cat.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm being a post whore in my own journal!    

Shoulder workout:

Candlesticks
3 x 12 @ 15
DB Presses
4 x 15 @ 25
One arm laterals
3 x 10 @ 25
1/4 laterals
4 x 20 @ 25
one arm db press
2 x 10 @25
bent over rear delts
2 x 10 @ 25

Today must have been the 25 lbs weight day!  wtf?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 30, 2004)

Umm....Jif peanut butter sucks.  Peter Pan is much better!


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2004)

Are you in the Pb jar???


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 30, 2004)

Umm.....Not anymore.

I had two tsp.  I need the fat?   
Skin is a lil dry.


----------



## Jill (Aug 30, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I need the fat?


Ok


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 30, 2004)

Jif is nasty...so all I can stand is that amount at any one time...

If it was Peter Pan Creamy....we'd still be eatting it.  (we would be me and Hanna the doggie)


----------



## Jodi (Aug 30, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Rowing would work, but the machine they have for rowing uses the legs just as much.  I'm gonna try keeping the diet in check most of this week and maybe do a lil lite cardio on the bike, if any.  Friday is still 6 weeks from Oct. 16th, if everything goes down, then I can always do 2 a days at 30 to 45 mins each and cycle the carbs low with a high and might be able to pull it off.  I'm still hanging with the extra 10lbs.  So I've been maintaining pretty well.
> 
> I just think between the first two shows I put on 6 to 7 lbs and dropped that plus 3 more in the 3 weeks I had and half ass did my cardio.
> 
> I'm off from Thursday until Tuesday, so I can be a couch spud if I need to all weekend.  Craig has a prep course all week and weekend for his upcoming exams.


I'm sure you will dial in just great like you always do.    If you lost the 6-7 in 3 weeks than you are going to be fine.  

Just don't go hurting youself before hand.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 31, 2004)

Jodi...I like your new avi.  Hair looks cute curled.

I won't go hurting myself.  Its not worth it.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks, but it's not curled.  I just cut it shorter


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 31, 2004)

Well it has nice fluff to it!


----------



## DrChiro (Aug 31, 2004)

Jodie and Jodi both look hot with short hair.

I had PB today as well...my patient bought me a smoothie after I treated him...then I took him to GNC to get some vitamins and glucosamine/chondroitin....now its back to  the review...fun fun.

Just a thought:
Since the bike seems to be out because of your knee I was thinking an hour of sex twice a day may be the way to get the cardio in...anything to help out...just thinking of you baby.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ummm........


----------



## DrChiro (Aug 31, 2004)

i'll take that as a yes....hell yeah!

(be naked when i get home...the show is not far away...we must start right away so you can be ready)


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> i'll take that as a yes....hell yeah!
> 
> (be naked when i get home...the show is not far away...we must start right away so you can be ready)


Boy, what have I been missing   

So Jodie, has the knee gotten better today?  Have you thought of maybe taking a shot at going to the doctor's office?  Maybe they have some sort of "warranty"....don't laugh now, if you are not satisfied with the knee, he should fix it, unless you signed a release...
Anyway, be good to the knee and rest it and listen to Dr.Chiro.....Sex is definitely a good and enjoyable exercise...


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 31, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Boy, what have I been missing
> 
> So Jodie, has the knee gotten better today?  Have you thought of maybe taking a shot at going to the doctor's office?  Maybe they have some sort of "warranty"....don't laugh now, if you are not satisfied with the knee, he should fix it, unless you signed a release...
> Anyway, be good to the knee and rest it and listen to Dr.Chiro.....Sex is definitely a good and enjoyable exercise...


Ewww...I can't do a shot in the knee.  I don't want to have to rely on cortisone to mkae it feel better.  I have it wrapped today and started the Medrol Dosepak.  Just have to see how it goes.

hmm....never thought to ask if there was a warranty for the surgery.  That would be nice, but my ins. is pretty good and would cover most of the expense from it if I have to do another.

Craig does like sexercise.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

Sorry Jodie, I didn't mean to take a shot in the knee, I meant to give a shot at going to the doctor, to think of going to the doctor basically....Sorry....


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh...no biggy


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 1, 2004)

Back workout from lastnight

one arm cable rows
3 x 15 @40,40,50
RG bent over rows
4 x 20 @ 65,65,65,85
Shrugs
3 x 20 @ 225
Cybex V bar pulldowns
3 x 12 @ 60

Swelling seems to be doing down!  I've had it wrapped the past two days and I think the meds have kicked in.


----------



## Jill (Sep 1, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Craig does like sexercise.



What man doesnt!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 1, 2004)

http://www.healthandfitnessmag.com/sp_col3.htm  <~~~Me


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 1, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Back workout from lastnight
> 
> Shrugs
> 3 x 20 @ 225



!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 1, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> http://www.healthandfitnessmag.com/sp_col3.htm  <~~~Me



cool


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

That's awsome Jodie.  You look great and I love that Trophy


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 1, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> http://www.healthandfitnessmag.com/sp_col3.htm  <~~~Me




Yay!! 

Well done Jodie - You look great!! (your abbies are some of the best I have seen!! *green eyed monster*).

I hope your knee is feeling better. And try not to worry about the lack of cardio and your up-coming comp - I am sure it will all come together in the end and you will look amazing again.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 1, 2004)

HEY Jodie!! Congrats for being in the Magazine.. I gotta go pick it up.  

Hope your doing good.
Sorry about your knee hon... I need to catch up on your journal!!!

Miss chatting with Ya!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 1, 2004)

Thank you Jodi , Emma and Stacey!


Stacey...the knee is looking better with the meds.  I should be able to begin cardio on Monday or so.  I hope the new job is going well!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm boredddddddddddddddddddd sillyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.

I should be sewing but don't feel like it.  I'm off until Tuesday am when I go back to work.  Augh!  
I'm hungry, want cookies, but can't have none and the visitor is here!  ick ick ick


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 2, 2004)

shoop oop a loop


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hola Cat!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 3, 2004)

No workout lastnight.

My Mom's hubby called, said he had two extra tix to the Texans/Tampa Bay game, so we did the football game thing last night!  Craig was bad, he had beer and nachos.  I only had diet coke and chix before we went in.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2004)

JBL is a celeb!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 3, 2004)

Am not NT.  LOL  Just a lil local mag. is all.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Am not NT.


 are so


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> http://www.healthandfitnessmag.com/sp_col3.htm  <~~~Me



WOW!!! Way to go, you look awesome!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> are so


am not.    

Don't make me come up to Canada to kick your butt.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 3, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> WOW!!! Way to go, you look awesome!


Thank you Velvet.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> am not.
> 
> Don't make me come up to Canada to kick your butt.



I'm pretty safe ... soon there will be snow on the ground ... Texan repellant.   soooo ... you're still a celeb.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 3, 2004)

OMG...Not SNOW!!     

But umm....I'm from Wis.  so I know how to drive on snow.     
sooo...AM NOT!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> OMG...Not SNOW!!
> 
> But umm....I'm from Wis.  so I know how to drive on snow.
> sooo...AM NOT!



damn .... ok, you're not.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 3, 2004)

Thank you!  No need to draw attention.  LOL


----------



## jstar (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Jodie 

Wow congrats on your overall win first of all and congrats on being featured in the magazine  You look so happy! The green suit looks stunning on you:  

Take care of that knee hun  And yes, DO go shopping when you are bored. Works for me  you deserve to buy yourself something nice anyways.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 3, 2004)

Thank you Jstar!  That was from the first show in June.

Can't do shopping.  LOL  Takes $$ which are low.  Rather have a place to live and food to eat.  I'm sewing a blk suit with silver glitter squares instead.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 3, 2004)

Today after Craig got home, I came to the conculsion that I just do not want to do that show in Oct.  I'm tired of dieting at the moment, the body needs a rest from it for a lil while, plus I am still not sure what is going on with my knee.  Normally I can get back in the right frame of mind for the cardio and dieting, but that has been extremely difficult to do this past few weeks.  I may still do the one the 2nd weekend of Nov. which would be 10 weeks.  As long as I stick close to the prep. diet, I shouldn't gain anymore weight than I have.  I'm at 130, which is comfy for me.  Clothes fit like they should and are not tight or just hanging on me like a coat rack.  I do need to up my fat intake, as my skin is too damn dry! ickick!

Once I go back to the dr on Wed. I'll probably add in a few afternoons of cardio so I continue to maintain where I am.  Then on weekends have my treats.      Tonight was Double Dave's Pizza!  yummy stuff!


----------



## Jill (Sep 3, 2004)

Jodie-I am happy that you made the decision. I mean, if you are happy than I am happy for you. Listen to your body, thats the most important. You kicked ass in the last show, dont foget that 

Does that mean you are coming to Vegas and we can eat together??


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Today after Craig got home, I came to the conculsion that I just do not want to do that show in Oct.  I'm tired of dieting at the moment, the body needs a rest from it for a lil while, plus I am still not sure what is going on with my knee.  Normally I can get back in the right frame of mind for the cardio and dieting, but that has been extremely difficult to do this past few weeks.  I may still do the one the 2nd weekend of Nov. which would be 10 weeks.  As long as I stick close to the prep. diet, I shouldn't gain anymore weight than I have.  I'm at 130, which is comfy for me.  Clothes fit like they should and are not tight or just hanging on me like a coat rack.  I do need to up my fat intake, as my skin is too damn dry! ickick!
> 
> Once I go back to the dr on Wed. I'll probably add in a few afternoons of cardio so I continue to maintain where I am.  Then on weekends have my treats.      Tonight was Double Dave's Pizza!  yummy stuff!


I just came home from a Chinese Buffett  

If you are not physically and mentally prepared than it's a good idea, especially with your knee.  You've done so well this year so it's a good idea to give yourself a break 

Now you can eat with us in Vegas


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 3, 2004)

We have the apartment already reserved in Vegas.  We are checking the flights to see what will work best as far as cost.  Bobby has offered to get the plane tickets, just means Craig and I will have to deal with him for the 4 days we are there.  We may need drugs before we leave!

Hmm..Food and buffets....Not sure about that one yet.  If I decide to do the Sherman in Nov. No buffets for me, but if I don't....are we taking beats on who can eat more between us girls?  I know what Craig can eat and he knows what I can eat, so he won't be too shocked.

Jillie....I am comfortable with the decision not to do this show.  I've been tossing it around for too long.  I need some time to enjoy normal things without having to worry about what goes in my mouth and how it will effect things, even if it is only for a few weeks or so.  Its kinda crappy to go to the movies and not have popcorn or twizzlers.

 I'm off to the store at 12:30 am to get vanilla icecream with choc. sryup.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 4, 2004)

Jodie, Im glad to hear that your content with this choice... doing what you feel best is by FAR the BEST and absolute thing you can do for yourself!  Regardless of what anyone else thinks! I had to make that decision once too. Go enjoy the wonders of life and take care of the knee  

wish I could make it to Vegas!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 4, 2004)

Jenjen...we have room for you inthe apartment, but I wouldn't want to subject you to the torture of Bobby!   Think dirty old man that stares at women.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Jodie


Just passing by to say hi.  How's the knee?  
I haven't been reading your journal much in the past few days so, I'll catch up when the storm blows over...

Have a great day!!!


----------



## jstar (Sep 4, 2004)

That suit sounds pretty  I was considering buying a one-piece black suit with tons of glitter from a friend of mine when I thought I was still competing in an NPC show this fall. I've seen a few girls where black but it looks so good with all the sparkling going on!

Are you ladies going to see the Olympia? You will have fun in Vega$ for sure!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 4, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> That suit sounds pretty  I was considering buying a one-piece black suit with tons of glitter from a friend of mine when I thought I was still competing in an NPC show this fall. I've seen a few girls where black but it looks so good with all the sparkling going on!
> 
> Are you ladies going to see the Olympia? You will have fun in Vega$ for sure!



Craig is going with me.  So far we are planning on going.

Jstar..Here's a pic of the suit and a mulberry velvet one.  I do need to get rid of them.  I need to start making some $ from them.  Both are small bottoms.  Top on the blk one is an A/B.  Top on the Mulberry one is a B/C cup.  Still have to stone the Mulberry one.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 4, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Jodie
> 
> 
> Just passing by to say hi.  How's the knee?
> ...


Tony becareful in that storm.  At least it isn't as strong as they had thought it would be.  Still bad enough to do alot of damamge to Florida.


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 4, 2004)

WOW!those are beautiful suits! I love the stones on the black one! sooo pretty! you are right, you do need to make some $$ off of those, they are too nice to not be earning you some money!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 4, 2004)

America West is having a price drop, check them out.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 4, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> WOW!those are beautiful suits! I love the stones on the black one! sooo pretty! you are right, you do need to make some $$ off of those, they are too nice to not be earning you some money!


Lakergirl...those are lil glitter squares that were on the material.  I have glitter all over my apartment from sewing that suit.  LOL   Had it on the dogs, the cat, the couch, the computer, the floor, me and Craig!   LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 4, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> America West is having a price drop, check them out.


Kewl Jodi!   i will check them out.  Bobby is over in Vegas til Wed. so we can't do tix til then. Hopefully they will still be on sale.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2004)

Jodie- thats good that you really thought about doing this show in October..especially with your knee problems!  I think you made the right choice. What kind of show is the one in November? 
Enjoy your treats for the next few weeks! I heard Double Dave's is yummy Pizza!! 

I hurt my ankle really bad last night when I was doing my cardio (aerobics-- I was doing backward lunges fast and my ankle twisted to the inner side of my leg --and then popped several times. It's blue & Puffy..and I can't walk.  But I can stumble around. Uggg... so much for going to the Astros game today! 

Have a great Labor day weekend.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Am not NT.  LOL  Just a lil local mag. is all.



Hey Nt-- It's a Local mag that I have dreamed of being in forever...and I'm sure many other fitness/health people Do Too--She should be very PROUD of herself.. I know I'm proud of her!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 4, 2004)

awww..thank you Stacey!   I hope your ankle feels better soon.  Keep it elevated as much as you can and ice it too.  Sounds pretty icky on what you had done.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jenjen...we have room for you inthe apartment, but I wouldn't want to subject you to the torture of Bobby!   Think dirty old man that stares at women.




 all you have to do in that case is stare back with crossed eyes and swaying back and forth chewing on hair.. then he'd leave me alone! LOL


----------



## crisg555 (Sep 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Thank you Jodi! The left one was messed up.
> 
> 
> http://www.funnyundies.com/wedgie_game.htm
> Oh...a cute game.


that was fun... 
That site had some nice undies


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 4, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> all you have to do in that case is stare back with crossed eyes and swaying back and forth chewing on hair.. then he'd leave me alone! LOL


I dunno Jen.   He is a pest and doesn't seem to understand some common weird things.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 4, 2004)

crisg555 said:
			
		

> that was fun...
> That site had some nice undies


Yep...it does!  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 5, 2004)

I think I am weird...we need to go to the food store sometime today.  Of coarse this should be no biggy.  But here is the problem:  I know I will still pick up the boxes and read the back of them, only to put them back down.  Its odd, I would feel weird eatting mac n cheese or stuff like that.  OMG!!!  Food that I use to make all the time, I would feel guilty eatting now.  What I am really wanting is to get some Chicken boobies with the bone and skin still there, stoke up the bbq and cook the boobies on the grill...No biggy  right??  Well.....I want to be sure to burn the skin on the chicken so I can eat it!!!  Same thing with steak....A BIG FAT Porterhouse or Ribeye with a lil fat onthe edges so it can be burnt!        I would also like to have spuds cooked on the grill.  For these:  Cut the spuds into wedges, add cut up onions, steak seasoning and hepping amounts of BUTTER!!!  wrap in foil and cook in the bbq until soft and burnt on the bottoms.  I've lost it.   I have issues.


----------



## Jill (Sep 5, 2004)

You are making me hungry.... I am weird like that too-I ALWAYS read food lables too. I am not competeting or have any plans too, but I feel guilty eating some bad foods, some foods I dont which is weird too! 

Sometimes I think we have weird obsessions....Most people just take something off the shelf and throw it in there cart without even thinking about the nutritional stuff, I myself am the opposite. I dont know why we act this way.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 5, 2004)

Jillie.....do you ever look in other peoples buggies thinking ewwwwwwwwww no wonder they are heavy?  I'm BAd about that.  I think to myself, omg, that would go straight to my ass!  Sometimes peeps will have a basket full of things that are loaded with carbs and more carbs, poptarts, cereal, noodles, you name it.  

I guess I end up more in the baked food section with the brownie and cake mixes more than the chip isle.  I'd rather have cchoc. chip cookies or cake than chips.  

We must be weird.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 5, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jillie.....do you ever look in other peoples buggies thinking ewwwwwwwwww no wonder they are heavy? I'm BAd about that.


When they aren't looking... take something out and put it on the shelf !  You might just save a life !


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 5, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> When they aren't looking... take something out and put it on the shelf !  You might just save a life !


OMG...that would be soooo funny!


----------



## Jill (Sep 5, 2004)

I know it is crazy what some people have in there carts, then they wonder why they are huge...OMG if i bought everything I wanted to eat I would be 500 pounds! 

Its weird cause It seems like I eat bad on the weekends and good during the week.


----------



## Jill (Sep 5, 2004)

I think I want pizza for dinner now


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I know it is crazy what some people have in there carts, then they wonder why they are huge...OMG if i bought everything I wanted to eat I would be 500 pounds!
> 
> Its weird cause It seems like I eat bad on the weekends and good during the week.


That is what I plan to do for the next two weeks, eat clean during the week and enjoy the weekends.   I'm waiting on my son to get here, he wants french toast, then speghetti for dinner.  Already mixed up choc chip cookie batter, just have to get chips at the store.


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 5, 2004)

jodi, you have a son?? wow, you could never tell!!!!! you are a gorgeous hot mom!!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 5, 2004)

I do Lakergirl..he is 18.


----------



## jstar (Sep 5, 2004)

Those suits are really nice! I already have a 2 piece though (the one in my avi) and another one that is blue so I am all set on 2 pieces...I just need a one piece if I decide at some point to do an NPC show, but that won't be until at least next May. Jodie do you ever try posting them on the fitness america website? 

I can relate about reading the nutrition labels on everything but I don't feel weird doing it anymore. I have my mom doing it and I always have to tell her "don't read the front of the label (aka the marketing), read the back!"  What I can't get over is all these stupid low carb products that are high in calories and fat! Then they charge you even more for them too!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 5, 2004)

I haven't done any advertising of the suits yet.  I want to get better at making them first, got to be sure they fit correctly and all.  I'm still trying to perfect it.  I'm working on one with an underwire right now, then may attempt to do another 1 piece.  I did one, but wasn't happy with how it turned out.  It was a lil too short in the torso and still have to get the position of the straps correct.


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 5, 2004)

wow jodie!    I just turned 19 in May!! You could never look like a mom figure to me!! you are too hot to be a mom!!     I mean that in a good way!! just saying, yet another reason to inspire me! Ive never seen ANYONE have a mom that looks half as good as you! I'd be so proud!  have fun with your son tonight!

and about the suits, keep on enjoying making them, and once you feel comfortable with them, share them with the world! make some $$$!! they are impressive! as are their creator! goodnight Jodie!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jillie.....do you ever look in other peoples buggies thinking ewwwwwwwwww no wonder they are heavy?  I'm BAd about that.  I think to myself, omg, that would go straight to my ass!  Sometimes peeps will have a basket full of things that are loaded with carbs and more carbs, poptarts, cereal, noodles, you name it.
> 
> I guess I end up more in the baked food section with the brownie and cake mixes more than the chip isle.  I'd rather have cchoc. chip cookies or cake than chips.
> 
> We must be weird.



Your too funny!! I am the SAME Way!! I always take over an hour or longer at the grocery store b/c I have to read and completely inspect EVERYTHING I put in my basket (Except Matt's Pizza's)... and I look at people who pass me up in the isle and have lots and lots of junk... they give me dirty or weird looks.. And I just want to say "look at me, and look at you."

Jodie aren't the Astros kicking butt!!!! Matt and I went to the game yesterday-- I stumbled around there like a fool with my ankle. But we parked right across the street..and left before the crowd  They rock!!!! I hope they win today!

Have a great day off..man I don't want to go back to work tomorrow!!  I hate that place---its a slavefactory I swear!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 6, 2004)

I know what ya mean about not wanting to go back to work!  I've been off since Thursday.  I've done absoultley NOTHING!  and it has been nice.  Haven't even cleaned the house.     Curtis comes on Thursday, so he can clean it.  I just keep up with the laundry.   

The Astros are doing awesome!   The Texans need to get their shiot together quick or it will be a bad season for us in the football dept.

Oh my...I have been off all my supps this past week or so, took an ECY stack.  OMG.       Gonna be a few days of lala land for me.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 6, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> wow jodie!    I just turned 19 in May!! You could never look like a mom figure to me!! you are too hot to be a mom!!     I mean that in a good way!! just saying, yet another reason to inspire me! Ive never seen ANYONE have a mom that looks half as good as you! I'd be so proud!  have fun with your son tonight!
> 
> and about the suits, keep on enjoying making them, and once you feel comfortable with them, share them with the world! make some $$$!! they are impressive! as are their creator! goodnight Jodie!



Your cute Lakergirl!  I don't feel like I have an 18 year old.  He's a trip.  But basically a good kid.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 6, 2004)

hey jodie, how are ya?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jenjen...we have room for you inthe apartment, but I wouldn't want to subject you to the torture of Bobby!   Think dirty old man that stares at women.



Ok ladies, I'm DYING of curiousity here...Who's Bobby?  And why are you going to vegas with a dirty old man?  hee hee


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 7, 2004)

Bobby is Craig's "friend".  He met him at GNC when he was working one day (Craig works there).  Bobby wanted to come train with us a "few times when he could" .  He has his own business washing cars for the wealthy peeps here in Houston and said he would not be able to make it all the time.  Well......he makes it ALL the TIME.  LOL  He re arranges his schedule to make it to the gym at 6:30pm.  

I call him dirty because of the way he stares at the girls, It's always, "gesh, look at the rack on that one, or look at the view on her!"  Of coarse he is is Italian New York hardcore, been in Houston 20 years and still has not lost that mouth.  LOL  

He can be comical at times and I do like him, just sometime he can be a bit much.

Are you single Velvet??  Like dirty have way wealthy men that would give you anything?  LOL

Vegas will be payment in full for all of ours training sessions with him.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Bobby is Craig's "friend".  He met him at GNC when he was working one day (Craig works there).  Bobby wanted to come train with us a "few times when he could" .  He has his own business washing cars for the wealthy peeps here in Houston and said he would not be able to make it all the time.  Well......he makes it ALL the TIME.  LOL  He re arranges his schedule to make it to the gym at 6:30pm.
> 
> I call him dirty because of the way he stares at the girls, It's always, "gesh, look at the rack on that one, or look at the view on her!"  Of coarse he is is Italian New York hardcore, been in Houston 20 years and still has not lost that mouth.  LOL
> 
> ...




He sounds interesting to say the least.  And, ya, he owes you guys big time!  

Yep, I'm single, but definately NOT into those kinds of guys...hee hee


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> He sounds interesting to say the least.  And, ya, he owes you guys big time!
> 
> Yep, I'm single, but definately NOT into those kinds of guys...hee hee


Darn....he needs a hook up to get out of our hair.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Darn....he needs a hook up to get out of our hair.



ha ha, well don't unload him on me!  Nice try tho!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 7, 2004)

Oh ok.  Got any friends?


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 7, 2004)

hey jodie! hope you had fun with your son! still cant believe that! I hope I can look like you when I have a son/daughter who's 5 let alone 18! 

When are you going to be posting more pictures? I love looking at your before and afters, they are soo inspiring!

have a good day, hope the knee is feeling better!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Oh ok.  Got any friends?



Sorry hon, you're gonna have a hard time pawning that one off


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 7, 2004)

Damn....we gotta do something with him.   Maybe I should get his pic and we can auction him off on Ebay or something.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 7, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> hey jodie! hope you had fun with your son! still cant believe that! I hope I can look like you when I have a son/daughter who's 5 let alone 18!
> 
> When are you going to be posting more pictures? I love looking at your before and afters, they are soo inspiring!
> 
> have a good day, hope the knee is feeling better!


I go back tot he dr tomorrow morning with the knee.  Still has alot of swelling in it.    

Pics...hmm.  I'm feeling kinda fluffy,     , the last set Ihad done, I need to contact the photographer with the ones that I like so he can edit them.  Just haven't gotten around to doing so.

My son....spent yesterday trying to figure out why his car was overheating and getting it repaired.  Wasn't a whole lot of fun.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 7, 2004)

Let's see...I made to the gym!!!  woohoo!!  Haven't been since Wed. last week.  Slacker!!!!!  ]


back workout:
Pulldowns
3x12 @ 90,100,110(6) drop set to 80(6)
one arm db rows
4 x10@35, 45,50,50
db pullovers
3x 10@35,40,40
One arm pulldowns
2 x 10@40,50

No cardio, dr. appt is tomorrow at 9:45am.  Our doggies don't feel well either.  My Boxer NEVER misses a meal and she hasn't ate since lastnight.  Her tummy sounds like the Greyhounds does when she get a sour tummy.  Plus they both have been wanting to eat grass.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I go back tot he dr tomorrow morning with the knee.  Still has alot of swelling in it.
> 
> Pics...hmm.  I'm feeling kinda fluffy,     , the last set Ihad done, I need to contact the photographer with the ones that I like so he can edit them.  Just haven't gotten around to doing so.
> 
> My son....spent yesterday trying to figure out why his car was overheating and getting it repaired.  Wasn't a whole lot of fun.


Did the doctor give you any naproxen for the swelling?  I tore my ACL years ago and sometimes it acts up and my knee blows up and its all squishy like.  Knock on wood, it hasn't "gone out" on me in a while.

I hope your knee gets better soon.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Damn....we gotta do something with him.   Maybe I should get his pic and we can auction him off on Ebay or something.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 8, 2004)

Dr said it is only tendonitis.  Gave me the go ahead to do cardio, etc if I want, then to ice it for 15 mins afterward.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 8, 2004)

Chest

DB Incline press
4 x 10@30,40,45,50
Pec dec
3 x 10 @ 40,50,60
cybex flat chest press
3 x10@ 70,90,110


----------



## Jodi (Sep 8, 2004)

50lbs on Incline  

Damn, nice work!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 8, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Damn....we gotta do something with him.   Maybe I should get his pic and we can auction him off on Ebay or something.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 50lbs on Incline
> 
> Damn, nice work!


Thank you Jodi!   Gotta work on the boobie cleavage with no boobies.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 8, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

>


Cat...better Bobby than YOU.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Thank you Jodi!   Gotta work on the boobie cleavage with no boobies.



   I hear ya, I USED to have boobies...bigguns too!  Good morning Jodie


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 9, 2004)

Don't flame me ladies just cruised thru to say hi.  Thought I'd add that I'd rather be with a real natural women in good condition than a chubby chick with bigger breasts or a slender girl with fake breastsesesss.

Just my .02

Regular programming may now commence ...


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 9, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Don't flame me ladies just cruised thru to say hi.  Thought I'd add that I'd rather be with a real natural women in good condition than a chubby chick with bigger breasts or a slender girl with fake breastsesesss.
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> Regular programming may now commence ...


 .  Craig is a butt man so I don't have to worry about implants.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2004)

what a great time to come in on a journal


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> what a great time to come in on a journal



   ..ah, yer lovin it!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2004)

of course I am.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 9, 2004)

He'd love it if there were nudie pics of the boobies in the journals.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 9, 2004)

Today's Foods so far:

protein shake this am
then 1 1/2 Cinnamon Grand
lunch was chicken with angel hair pasta with cream of chicken, shroom, a can of rotel and a bag of cheese mixed all together ( I cooked lunch for us in the office).
snack was a whole wheat bagel dripping with butter an hour after the above
and.....a drumstick icecream thing that was choc. with choc stuff in the middle.

I'm starting cardio on Saturday or I will begin to look like a fatazz.


----------



## jstar (Sep 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Today's Foods so far:
> 
> protein shake this am
> then 1 1/2 Cinnamon Grand
> ...



   the bagel was the best part to read for me!

How are you doing Jodie? ...I just started a new job so I am afraid   to go on IM.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 9, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> the bagel was the best part to read for me!
> 
> How are you doing Jodie? ...I just started a new job so I am afraid   to go on IM.


I'm doing good.  We got a new property manager, so things will settle down here at work.  Ms. Highstrung Manager is off to a different property so hopefully no more butting heads.  Been lots of work drama at our office.  

Other than that...I'm feeling FLUFFY!  Gotta stop the junk soon and begin cardio or I will be a chunky buns at the O! 

Jodi......I'm thinking of doing that show Nov. 13th, so may not be able to do the buffet with deserts.  I'll be eatting salad!   

AND...my damn chest is sore from yesterday.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm feeling FLUFFY!



NICE... I like this phrase, mind if I borrow it?


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2004)

Dont feel bad Jodie, Like Britty I am a fluff right now!!! Steve and I went out for lunch-I had onion soup, fries and a chicken burger with guac and bacon on it. Oh I just had about 10 halloween chocolate bars Isnt junk food yummy!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Dont feel bad Jodie, Like Britty I am a fluff right now!!! Steve and I went out for lunch-I had onion soup, fries and a chicken burger with guac and bacon on it. Oh I just had about 10 halloween chocolate bars Isnt junk food yummy!



Jill you're a riot... I have decided since I feel a bit    today a cheat day is in order... ah isn't logic great!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 9, 2004)

Brit...You can use Fluffy.  LOL   I have extra if you need more.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 9, 2004)

Tonight we did shoulders.  We were gonna have Chipolte for dinner, but ended up at Double Dave's for Pizza.  (I know, I know..shhhh, Saturday is the beginning date)

DB Presses
4 x 10@ 20,30,40,40
front raises ss with one arm laterals (DB)
3 x 10 @ 20     3 x 10@ 25
Standing rev. pec dec
3 x 10 @ 50,60,60
HS Shrugs
3 x 12 @ 225,275,275


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Brit...You can use Fluffy.  LOL   I have extra if you need more.



I really don't need any more right now but thanks for the offer... I am right now digesting, one large white milk chocolate bar, one dark chocolate bar, four pieces of pizza and a can of diet pop... I guess this is a cheat day.


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2004)

I like this thread today! he he We are all...  Jodie-you have to come to Vegas!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I like this thread today! he he We are all...  Jodie-you have to come to Vegas!



Group bingeing!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2004)

hey Jodie!!  Just poppin' in to say Hi!!

How's the knee.. I read the doc said you could do cardio again!

How is your dogs feeling?? Hopefully not sick. I know mine is missing our long walks--but I have to let my ankle heal. (Have been doing my pilates.. and training arms/ shoulders... abs.. )

Thats great you don't have to work with that property mgr. anymore!! I hope you like the new one. 
Hope you have a great Friday! Take care honey..

Hi everyone else!!  Miss you all dearly


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 9, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I like this thread today! he he We are all...  Jodie-you have to come to Vegas!


That is the game plan Jillie!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Group bingeing!


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 9, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> hey Jodie!!  Just poppin' in to say Hi!!
> 
> How's the knee.. I read the doc said you could do cardio again!
> 
> ...


Hanna is doing alot better!  She finally ate late last night.  I was feeding her hamburger buns to help calm hr tummy.      Better her than me.  LOL

Work tomorrow.  ick!  But no managers will be in sight so we won't do much.  

Knee is ok, but still swollen.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2004)

I AGREE WITH JODIE!!! It's not worth it!! Have a small treat or two-- just don't binge


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh I'm glad Hanna is doing better!! Oh man, gotta love it when the managers are gone... I need a day like that. 

Hope the swelling goes down.

Sorry I have been MIA. I never have computer time anymore when I get home from work.. And since I stare at one all day--the thought of getting on it some nights make me want to gag.. But I miss you guys!! I tried soooo hard to get on today- But there is noway around this firewall.


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2004)

How about group eating bad food????


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> How about group eating bad food????


That would be the group eat til you puke feast.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 10, 2004)

went to p.t. today for my knee.  The lil dude doesn't want me to do the stepper or the treadmill for cardio nor does he want me to train legs til after next week.  I can do the bike and the ellipictal til next week.  Have therapy 3 days next week and two more the week after.  then back to the dr on the 27th.

Diet today wasn't half bad until I had the Nutty Buddy.  Damn work and junk stuff.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 10, 2004)

> Diet today wasn't half bad until I had the Nutty Buddy. Damn work and junk stuff.


 

Did you decide if you are doing the comp in November?


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Did you decide if you are doing the comp in November?



Kinda think so.....if everyone stops bringing shit to work to eat!  I'm going to start stapling my mouth shut so nothing jumps in.


----------



## Jill (Sep 10, 2004)

WHat is a nutty buddy?


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 10, 2004)

Those Drumstick things.


----------



## Jill (Sep 10, 2004)

Stupid co-workers


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 11, 2004)

Cardio    

25 mins on the bike.  Have to go back this afternoon with Craigiepooh to do arms when he gets finished with his Board Exams.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 11, 2004)

I should not have bought Poptarts!!!!   I ate 4 Strawberry Frosted ones with a glass of milk.  Ick...now I have to go do cardio again tonight.  fawk


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2004)

Ok I lied.    In Emma's journal I just said I don't like sweets out of a box.  Well, really I don't, but the Brown Sugar Pop Tarts are soooo yummy


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 11, 2004)

Craig wanted those....but I got strawberry ones.  LOL   I don't like the brown sugar ones.  I could easliy go finish the other two packages, but I am practicing self control..  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 11, 2004)

Craig ate the last two packages of pop tarts.    
We did go to Rockfish for dinner, had stuffed shrimp with rice pilaf.  It was ok, the hush puppies were yummy.  So much for today's cardio.  I blew that with those poptarts.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 12, 2004)

30 mins cardio this am.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 12, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ok I lied.  In Emma's journal I just said I don't like sweets out of a box. Well, really I don't, but the Brown Sugar Pop Tarts are soooo yummy


Speaking of out of a box, have any of you eaten Krispy Kream doughnuts?
Devil women, you see what you are making me think of in my weakest moment? 

Hi Jodie, how's the knee?  
I'll be back later....Take care....


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 12, 2004)

Haven't done any KK donuts.   Couple weekends ago we did have Shipley's. 

Knee is ok, have therapy Mon, Wed. and Friday for it.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 12, 2004)

Have ya'll seen the New 2005 Vette?   It's SWEETTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 12, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Have ya'll seen the New 2005 Vette? It's SWEETTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!


I like the curves of my '78 better ! But they are nice . You would look right at home in one ! Is it in your future ?


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 12, 2004)

Not anytime soon Gary.  I'm torn between the Vette and the 350Z.   I'd have to drive them both and know they are two totally opposite cars.  A true Muscle car in one, then the other that I just like Nissan cars.  I've always had good luck with them.  I've had a Sentra, 240SX, 3000GT, a Maxima, then a Pont. Grand Prix GT.  Also a z28, Mustang GT and an old Pont. Firebird in high school.   I can't help it....I have a love of sports cars.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 12, 2004)

Something funny!  This pic was back in 96.  LOL   We were going over to Galveston for the day.  Notice the crutches in the back of the car, my foot was in a cast from a head on collision I was in a few weeks before.  I totalled my 3000GT.  Yes...I have icky blonde hair!  That damn car liked to overheat!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 12, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Speaking of out of a box, have any of you eaten Krispy Kream doughnuts?
> Devil women, you see what you are making me think of in my weakest moment?
> 
> Hi Jodie, how's the knee?
> I'll be back later....Take care....


  I so love Krispy Kreme donuts.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 12, 2004)

OMG...Jodi  hush!   I'm doing good today!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 12, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Something funny! This pic was back in 96. LOL We were going over to Galveston for the day. Notice the crutches in the back of the car, my foot was in a cast from a head on collision I was in a few weeks before. I totalled my 3000GT. Yes...I have icky blonde hair! That damn car liked to overheat!


Wow !  Hey Blondie !!!!  You look MUCH better now !


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 12, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow !  Hey Blondie !!!!  You look MUCH better now !


Thank you Gary...I like being a red head better.  I had my hair done Saturday, so it does have a few blonde highlights now.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 12, 2004)

Trained arms this afternoon:

HS curls
4 x 10@ 35,40,45,45
Skull crushers w/ bb
4 x10 @ 40,50,60,60
Hammer curls
3 x10 @ 25
overhead db ext.
3 x10 @  35,45,45


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Thank you Gary...I like being a red head better.  I had my hair done Saturday, so it does have a few blonde highlights now.


Hi J!!  You do look better as a red head.. makes your pretty eyes stand out more.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi J!!  You do look better as a red head.. makes your pretty eyes stand out more.



Ya, I agree!  How was your weekend Jodie?


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 13, 2004)

I had a good weekend.  didn't do much.  Had my hair colored that was about the most eventful thing.

Had therapy today.  Ya know, those lil rubber elastic band things?  They kicked my ASS!   They are not easy!  LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Not anytime soon Gary.  I'm torn between the Vette and the 350Z.   I'd have to drive them both and know they are two totally opposite cars.  A true Muscle car in one, then the other that I just like Nissan cars.  I've always had good luck with them.  I've had a Sentra, 240SX, 3000GT, a Maxima, then a Pont. Grand Prix GT.  Also a z28, Mustang GT and an old Pont. Firebird in high school.   I can't help it....I have a love of sports cars.



How do you go through so many cars?

I don't think I've owned more than 4 ...


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 13, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> How do you go through so many cars?
> 
> I don't think I've owned more than 4 ...


NT...that was since I was 16.   I'm soon to be 38.  So that is a long time.  I like new cars every few years if I can, but that isn't the WHOLE list of cars I have had or been able to drive.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow ... I'm the same age but only have had the four.   It's one of those things I wish I had cool cars to drive when I was growing up.  Now I have to make my truck have 22 years of missed out coolness.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 13, 2004)

lol...I can see the truck sporting STAR sunglasses.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 13, 2004)

Back:

HS rows
4 x10 @45,70,90,90
Vbar pulldowns
3 x10 @ 100,120,130
lat pressdowns
3 x 10 @ 30,40,40
Hypers
3 x 15


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 14, 2004)

cardio this am:  25 mins on the bike with Tim.


----------



## Jill (Sep 14, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> cardio this am:  25 mins on the bike with Tim.


  Ya Jodie, your* fav * cardio!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 14, 2004)

Ya....I actually have been doing cardio!   

I'm back in that frame of training mind.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 15, 2004)

Chest from lastnight

BB bench press
4 x 10 @ 95,115,135 (8), 135 (8)
cable cross overs
3 x 10 @ 40,60,60
incline cybex presses
3 x10 @ 70,90,100

Ok...I'm back to dieting and cardio.  I'm back in the frame of mind for training and competiting.  We met last night with the Head person for the NPC here, laid out my game plan and have set it in motion. The goal is to get my to have legs!  He says my body looks like it belongs to two different people.  My upper body is were it needs to be and gets better each time, we just have to get the legs to match the whole package.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 15, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Chest from lastnight
> 
> BB bench press
> 4 x 10 @ 95,115,135 (8), 135 (8)
> ...



Sounds like you're a woman on a mission now!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Chest from lastnight
> 
> BB bench press
> 4 x 10 @ 95,115,135 (8), 135 (8)
> ...


  Good for you.  I can't wait to see what you'll be doing for legs.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 15, 2004)

I will not be posting the diet or the macros.  Ya'll are just gonna have to trust me when I say it is pretty extreme for me.  Something I have not tried before and I do not want to get bombarded with all kinds of questions and others thinking it is a healthy way to loose weight.

Jodi...I do get to have natty peanut butter!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2004)

Mmmmm PB 

Good luck with your new plan


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 15, 2004)

Thank ya!  Now on this natty peanut butter...can you add splenda to the crap?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2004)

You don't like natty PB the way it is?  For shame. 

I don't see why you can't add the splenda though if you really want to.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 15, 2004)

I'll have to try the peanut butter first.  I don't think I have ever had it.

Oh...get this...it's Bobby's Bday today....I'm baking choc chip coookies for him and can't have any.  I have too since he got the tixs for Vegas.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2004)

Damn, you have some will power.  I don't think I could do it


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Thank ya!  Now on this natty peanut butter...can you add splenda to the crap?


Ive done that. Microwave it first. Then try adding the splenda. Its tastes like the bad stuff.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You don't like natty PB the way it is?  For shame.



ha ha, I was thinking the same thing..I could LIVE on the stuff..yum yum

Good luck with your new plan, altho I doubt you'll need it


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 15, 2004)

Ok....tried the peanut butter w/out splenda.  It sucked.  Like getting something stuck off the top of your mouth!  ick!   Felt like a dog eatting normal peanut butter...a know how they keep licking the top of their mouth trying to get it all off..

I did add 3 packets of splenda which helped bunchs!!  I can do that and be able to eat the stuff.

Everyone said the cookies were nummy.  I dunno, I didn't even taste the mix.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 15, 2004)

Good Luck Jodie on the new diet & workout plan!! I know you will do great with it!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 15, 2004)

Stacey...you should come to watch this show.  It's in Nov.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 15, 2004)

Shoulders
DB Presses
4 x10@ 20,35,30,30
Cybex Lateral raises
3 x 10@ 40
front cable raises
3 x10@ 10 (this puppies are not easy)
pec dec
3 x 10 @ 50,60,60

Cardio was doing at PT this am.


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey girlie!!!!!  I'm sorry I have been out of the loop lately.  I miss ya Jodie!!!

I just got back from Vegas Monday.  My family lives there.  One of my brothers who I havent seen in 7 yrs (along with my nephew) met me out there to visit my mom and other brother.

What weekend is the O?  and by the way Steve wants me to try and do another show.  Which one are you doing in Nov?

Your suits look fantastic.  I just got my one pc back, let me know if you want me to send it to you or we could meet in Beaumont sometime.  

Tell Craig Steve and I said Hello!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 16, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Hey girlie!!!!!  I'm sorry I have been out of the loop lately.  I miss ya Jodie!!!
> 
> I just got back from Vegas Monday.  My family lives there.  One of my brothers who I havent seen in 7 yrs (along with my nephew) met me out there to visit my mom and other brother.
> 
> ...



Tanyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!  

I'm doing the Sherman, Nov. 13th?  I think.  I dunno, its 7 weeks, I think.

The O is Oct. 28-31!  Come with us!!  I'll call you in the next few days!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 16, 2004)

Cardio this am:  20 mins on the bike.   I got up with no problems this am!!  I'm feeling good once again about doing this.  Weighed this am, bodyweight is going down too!  Not sure were it was Monday, but I know it was over 130, this am I am under that at 129.   We are shooting for 112 to 115, but leaner.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm bored silly at work.  Nothing to do.  augh!   I can't eat for another hour.  Tomorrow is carbs!      I looked at the calender today, its 8 weeks to go.  Gotta find a new one piece or get busy trying to figure out a good pattern  for one.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

I was curious if you were doing figure or bb but now that you mention 1 piece, I gather that it's figure. 

I think you should design your own


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 16, 2004)

I think I might Jodi.  I talked to Tanya today, she is sending her one piece for me to cut a pattern.  If I can't figure it out, I may order one plain and stone it myself.

Ya know,....I'm suprised this diet isn't screwing with my head.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 16, 2004)

oh...I'm SICK of going pee!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 16, 2004)

It's probably the satiety from fat in the PB.


Cool - I'm sure it will come out beautiful.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 16, 2004)

That stuff did a number on my tummy lastnight.


----------



## Jill (Sep 16, 2004)

The pb and splenda hurt your tummy?

Are you on the same type of diet as before?


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 16, 2004)

No Jillie I'm not.  

I'm not use to having this amount of fats in my diet.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 16, 2004)

No workout tonight.   Mary Hobbs called wanted to see some of the suits for one of her clients she is training, so we went over to the Nutrition store to show her.  I have to make a burgandy one before the weekend.      The girl that is for is soooo tiny!  Shes doing the show I am and will be in the same height class.  Mary told us a neat store how she has been prepping for this show since Jan!!  I'd love to see where she was before.  She's coming along very nice!    She use to ride the elephants for Ringling Bros.  What a fawking job!


----------



## Jill (Sep 16, 2004)

Why is your fat higher??

I saw your post in Jodi's journal. I know you always find the best deals when shopping online. Would you say thrifty car rentals would be the cheapest? We just need any kind of car to get around, and shop.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 16, 2004)

Jill, thrifty was the cheapest I found.  

I didn't ask questions as to why he wanted my fat higher.  I'm just doing as instructed.  I guess he has a good reason behind the maddness.  But I would assume that the calories have to be obtained somewhere and it isn't so much the fat that I have issues with, it is the carbs that make me hold so much friggen water.  I'm not going to go much into it because I don't want people thinking this is something to do for a weight lose program, when it is not.  I am somewhat happy about it because my skin will FINALLY be healthy again after going so low on them for awhile.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 17, 2004)

hey jodi whats up
Im at school, bored, just checkin the forum
since ive been busy lately

I may get back on later tonight, depending on how late i have to work.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 17, 2004)

wow, nvm then


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> wow, nvm then


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2004)

Arm workout from lastnight

Bent bar curls
4 x 10 @ 40,50,60,60
V bar pressdowns
4 x10 @ 30,40,50,50
Incline db curls
3 x10 @ 15,20,20
Kickbacks
3 x10@ 15,20,20

Cardio this am was 20 mins on bike and elliptical.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 18, 2004)

Jodie - Do you want to do a Halloween thing on that Saturday night?  You know dress up and stuff.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2004)

Oh...that would be fun!   Craig said something about dressing up.  Does that mean I need to sew some more outfits???


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2004)

Cradio twice today!   Did 20 mins on the stairmill.   (gawd I hate that damn thing!)


----------



## Jodi (Sep 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Oh...that would be fun!   Craig said something about dressing up.  Does that mean I need to sew some more outfits???


Depends what you want to go as 

I don't know what I want to dress as.  I was talking with PreMier last night and he said if we can get Funky to dress up as a women he will too.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2004)

Boys dressed as women in vegas would be the norm there. LOL  Craig won't be a girl.  He can;t fit in my clothes, his butt is bigger than mine.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 18, 2004)

Scott's 6'4" and I'm 5"1"  I doubt he would fit in any of mine   Although he's skinny enough that I mind be able to find a skirt for him


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2004)

Bobby can go as a pervert.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2004)

Crap...I didn't relaize there were two more hurricanes out there.   Seems to be lots of them this year.   Very active.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2004)

Will someone have some Meat lovers pizza for me?


----------



## BritChick (Sep 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Will someone have some Meat lovers pizza for me?



LOL How far out are you now JLB?


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2004)

8 weeks today


----------



## BritChick (Sep 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> 8 weeks today



Cool! How are you feeling? What comp is it?


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm feeling great so far.  Just started with thie cardio this last week and upped them to two a days today till a week out.  I'll be doing an NPC show, The John Sherman Classic on Nov. 13th.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 18, 2004)

Awesome!!!
You are going to the Olympia too right?  Have you ever been before?
I am going for the first time... pretty excited!  
I bet seeing the 'O' right before your contest will be such a huge motivator to get through those last two weeks of diet and training!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2004)

Brit...Your going to the O too?   This year?  Awesome!!!!

I've never been, never been to Vegas before either.  It's gonna be hard sticking to the diet with all the buffets!  We have an apt. off the strip so I will be able to cook and bring my foods with me for the day.   I am excited about getting to go!   I'll get to see one of my good friends there and Craig will finally get to meet him as well!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Brit...Your going to the O too?   This year?  Awesome!!!!
> 
> I've never been, never been to Vegas before either.  It's gonna be hard sticking to the diet with all the buffets!  We have an apt. off the strip so I will be able to cook and bring my foods with me for the day.   I am excited about getting to go!   I'll get to see one of my good friends there and Craig will finally get to meet him as well!



I have never been to Vegas before either!   
I am worried I won't have enough time to do all the things I would like to whilst I'm there. 
I am going alone as Rod was just not interested in coming with me... I think his exact words were "I'd rather have my teeth drilled"   I'm cool with it though... he has to deal with the kids in my absence... I dare say he'll be wishing he had come.   
That's awesome that you have an apt. so you can take care of your cooking needs... that's always a dilema.
I met a few of the pros at the Emerald Cup this year and it was so cool to see these guys up close and personal, I sort of have a hit list of who I want to hunt down whilst I am there! lol


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm thinking my friend that we will see there will get us backstage (he usually does, if not he introduce us to everyone anyways).  I think he may have been at the Emerald Cup too.  Brit do a search for this name...Kenny Kassel.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking my friend that we will see there will get us backstage (he usually does, if not he introduce us to everyone anyways).  I think he may have been at the Emerald Cup too.  Brit do a search for this name...Kenny Kassel.



Hey, I just did a search on Kenny, I didn't recognize the name at first but as soon as I saw his pic I remembered him.
He did a seminar at the EC about breaking into the industry and how to get published etc. along with Tanji Johnson and ex Gladiator Raye Hollitt.
Very cool.


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 18, 2004)

HI Ladies!!

Yes Jodie the Buffets are hard to resist.  I graduated High school from there.  I'm bummed because I just got back from Vegas.  I should have planned it better


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 19, 2004)

Tanya...come anyways!   We can put Bobby on the couch or at his brother's house.  

Brit...Kenny is a good person to know.  Lots of contacts and knows everything!  Very well respected in the industry.  Very trustworthy.  I went to LA with him a few years back and had alot of fun.  Got to meet people some really nice people.  Have dinner with Timea at the Cheesecake Factory in Brentwood, coffee at some coffee shop with Brenda Kelly. (She is sooooo tiny!!!  All of 5 ft. tall! and wears kid size clothes!)


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 19, 2004)

It's soooo hot outside!   I've been off all weekend and have not ventured outside unless I have had too. Humid ick!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 19, 2004)

No cardio tonight, but have to get up and do some in the am.  For some reason I am holding a buttload of water today!  Wasn't there yesterday.  hmm.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 20, 2004)

25 mins on the elliptical this am.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

Morning Miss Abs of steel!!    

I am so bloated today and I feel like a whale!!    
I am also PMSing, so I am gonna whine to you..  WHY CAN"T I HAVE ABS LIKE YOU?????????       

Ok I am good now....  
  Have a good day Sweetie!!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 20, 2004)

I wish I had my abbies right now.  I might be happy. Auntie won't be here for a few weeks so no reason I should be holding.  I'm still trying to figure this one out.

You want my abbies...I want your butt and legs.    

Have a Great day Saph!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 20, 2004)

Carb up lately?


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 20, 2004)

Friday I had some.  But not much.  Cream of Wheat overflowed in the Micro so I ate what was left.  I have a good idea what it is.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

ha ha, I do that all the time with Oatmeal...oatmeal is best RIGHT before it flows over the top of the bowl...ummm, perfect.

How's the diet/training going Jodie?


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 21, 2004)

Diet...I'm still not too sure about the one I am doing.  I can see I am leaning out some, but the weight is staying up and it is messing with my head.

Training is good!    Did legs yesterday for the first time in three weeks!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 21, 2004)

I got the ok to start with the treadmill once again!!  woohoo.  I have to do cardio tonight so I think that will be the chosen piece of cardiohell for the night!  Gotta try the knee out to see if it will hold up to running.  

I'm still holding water, but its not near what it was.  Its going back down.


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2004)

Which diet do you think works better for your body-the one right now with higher fat, or the other cutting diet with no added fat?????

Those abbies in the diet forum thread look like yours.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 21, 2004)

I like both Jill.   I can go either way.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 21, 2004)

hey jodie
how are ya?


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 21, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> hey jodie
> how are ya?



I'm doing good and you?


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 21, 2004)

Yesterdays leg workout and today's shoulder workout
Legs were very light since I have not done them in three weeks
Leg presses
4 x 15@ 90
Laying leg curls
3x 12@ 40,40,50
Exts. 3 x 12 @ 20,30,30 (singles)
Hip adductor 2 x20@ 80 (someass planted himself on the other one for 20 mins doing NOTHING!!!!)
Calf raises  3 x15@160
Glute isolator machine 2x12@ 20
Hamflexor 2 x12@20
walking lunges 2 X 10 @ 10

Shoulders:
wide grip upright rows 3 x 12@50,60,70
DB Presses  3 x12@ 30,35,35
candlesticks  3 x2@ 15
bent over rear delts 3 x 12@30,35,35
standing laterals 2 x 12@ 15
HS shrugs 3x12@ 225,315,315

No cardio, I crashed the last 30 mins of the workout, needed food so we ate instead at Chipolte.  Had a Burrito Bowl with steak, veggies and pico.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 21, 2004)

Jodi....I loaded up on uva ursi and dandelion root and added in my ecy stack...water is going away!!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 21, 2004)

That's good.  I hate when I retain water.  It really messes you up.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 21, 2004)

me too me too, makes me paranoid that i gained fat and makes my clothes tighter blah!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That's good.  I hate when I retain water.  It really messes you up.



Tell me more about that combo to get rid of excess water ladies...I'd a really big problem of mine!

Good morning Jodie!!   I was practicing what you told me last night, you are right, I look better when I'm trying not to fly away


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 22, 2004)

Velvet...its all over the counter stuff.  The ECY is ephdrine, caffine and yohimbe this is more fat burning type stuff.  The uva ursi and dandelion root are natural diurtics.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 22, 2004)

Cardio this am...
20 mins on the treadmill alternating between walking and running, then up on an incline.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Jodie, good morning....

As a guy, I have nothing constructive to add to the water retention conversation other that I am married and....well....that's about as far as I want to go without getting beat up....


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Velvet...its all over the counter stuff.  The ECY is ephdrine, caffine and yohimbe this is more fat burning type stuff.  The uva ursi and dandelion root are natural diurtics.



I take an ECA stack now...heard of the dandelion root as a diuretic, but I've never even heard of the uvula stuff lol


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 22, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm doing good and you?



just fine


----------



## Velvet (Sep 23, 2004)

Morning Jodie   Thanks for that website to the fitvids...I'm using it to pick out my suit styles too!  I see what you mean about the arms, the barely have them away from the body eh?  I tried doing almost a tricep pose while doing the side pose..wow, looks much better, as I do like my triceps   Thanks hon!  I really appreciate your help


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi Jodie  

How ya doing Gorgeous ?   I stick my head in here everyday but don't say much. I Just sit back and watch you get better and better.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 23, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Morning Jodie   Thanks for that website to the fitvids...I'm using it to pick out my suit styles too!  I see what you mean about the arms, the barely have them away from the body eh?  I tried doing almost a tricep pose while doing the side pose..wow, looks much better, as I do like my triceps   Thanks hon!  I really appreciate your help


Your welcome V.  If you can, have yoru suit made local to you.  Sometimes you can find a good seamstress local that doesn't know to charge an arm and a leg for the suits!  I have a good site for rhinestones too if you want to do your own stones.  Do you have a walmart up there?  If so, check their fabric dept. they have all the stretch velvets and panne velvets out for the holidays.  You'll need a yard of each for the seamstress if she wants you to provide the material.  A mulberry would look good on you!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hi Jodie
> 
> How ya doing Gorgeous ?   I stick my head in here everyday but don't say much. I Just sit back and watch you get better and better.


I'm doing good Gary!   Just been a crazy day here.  Have to work all weekend too.

I'm like you, I read peeps journals, just haven't posted much in them.
Hope your having a good day.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 24, 2004)

I finally made it to the gym lastnight.  Hit two bodyparts and did not do any cardio.  Was just too damn tired.  I hadn't been sleeping well the previously three nights.
Did get up this am, did 30 mins cardio 15 mins onthe stepper and 15 mins on the bike.

Chest/Tri's

DB incline press SS db flyes
4 x10 @ 30,30,40,40    4 x 10@ 30
Vbar press downs
4 x10 @ 30,50,50,50 (5)30(5)
Kickbacks
3x10 @ 15,15,20
Pec dec
2 x 10@50
abs


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 24, 2004)

Back/Bi's
Pullups
3 x10
seated rows
3 x 12 @ 50,70,90
one arm db rows
4 x10 @ 40,55,55,55
V bar pulldowns
4 x10 @ 80,120,120
21's 
2 x 21 @ 50
Hammer curls
3 x10 @15,25,25

Had one hell of a pump today.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 24, 2004)

Great workouts JLB!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 24, 2004)

Brit...that's on low carbs too.      Finally had enough sleep and a lazy day at work.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 24, 2004)

That's really impressive!!! 
I am trying to eat clean and cycle my carbs somewhat between now and the end of October to drop a few pounds... I hate dieting! lol


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't mind the diet, its the friggen cardio...ick ick ick!

hehe..sad we have to be able to fit in our skinny clothes for Vegas.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 24, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I don't mind the diet, its the friggen cardio...ick ick ick!
> 
> hehe..sad we have to be able to fit in our skinny clothes for Vegas.



Diet is the kicker for me everytime!  I'll do your cardio if you take on my diet!
Not that I like cardio myself but I don't tend to bodge that up like I do with eating! lol

It does seem pretty funny to be leaning out for a competition I'm not even in!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 24, 2004)

I've got the diet down.  hehe  What kind do we need to do?  The one in your journal would be easy.    I begin my two a days with cardio Monday.  Just don't feel like doing anymore til then.  Just so hard to do it in the evenings after work and lifting, just tired and want to come home.

Brit...You know there will be some peeps there in clothes 5 times too small all about to bust out at the seams.  They didn't think "skinny clothes" when they put them on.  My one girlfriend might be going too and she is freaking that she will be "flabby".   She wears a size 2! (bitch!!!!!)  She would do both of our cardio for us.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 24, 2004)

I always enjoy checking out spectators at these shows and expos... people watching is fun.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 25, 2004)

Me too, but I get in trouble for starring at peeps.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 25, 2004)

15 mins on the stairmill 15 on the stepper.


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2004)

I luuuuuv people watching. I like listening in on others conversations even more!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh...I don't drop in on the conversations much.


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Oh...I don't drop in on the conversations much.


I dont either, i just listen!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 25, 2004)

:::note to self..talk about nasty gross things so Jill gets an earfull::::

hehe


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 25, 2004)

I want pasta!!!   and a loaf of garlic bread


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 27, 2004)

You sure you only want ONE loaf???

Hey girly, sorry I've been MIA.   We were actually in Austin this weekend.   The game was great - Horns won -- of course.

Hope you're doing great!   I know you are though, you always do.   Miss you.
Tam


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Ok...I'll have two!    
I'm glad you are back.  I missed you too!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Cardio:   25 mins on the treadmill, 17 on the bike.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Chest workout...I am gonna try to remember.

Flat db press
4 x12 @ 35,45,50,50
Flat db flyes
4 x12@ 30,35,40,40
Cable Crossovers  (cables even to shoulders)
4 x10@ 50
Cable Crossovers (cables set low to ground)
4 x 10 @ 20  (these were a b@tch, never done em before)

Cardio:  25 mins on the stepper.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 28, 2004)

30 mins on the stairmill.  rolling hills at a level 5


----------



## Jodi (Sep 28, 2004)

I had bread and pasta this weekend


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Jodie.....how's it going?   Rolling hills at a level 5???   You go girl!!!

I can do the hills but only on a level like 2....that thing kicks my butt!!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 28, 2004)

Kicks mine too Tam.  But I gotta do it.  I don't want junk left in the trunk.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 28, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I had bread and pasta this weekend


Meanie!   Was it yummy?   I'd die for pasta noodles cooked in chicken boullion with chunks of chicken in it.  Yummy!!!!  Would make a good bulking food!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 28, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Kicks mine too Tam.  But I gotta do it.  I don't want junk left in the trunk.



 ... your trunk can be looked at as the trunk of a Porshe ... how much can it really hold?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 28, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Meanie!   Was it yummy?   I'd die for pasta noodles cooked in chicken boullion with chunks of chicken in it.  Yummy!!!!  Would make a good bulking food!


The bread was way better than the pasta


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 28, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... your trunk can be looked at as the trunk of a Porshe ... how much can it really hold?




   Aint that the truth......


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 28, 2004)

It gets HUGE NT!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 28, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> The bread was way better than the pasta


was it toasted in the oven with butter?


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 28, 2004)

Gawd...vegas is gonna kill me


----------



## Jodi (Sep 28, 2004)

It was garlic sourdough bread.   

You are killing yourself here.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 28, 2004)

That sounds yummy Jodi.  


Cravings aren't bad at all this time Jodi.  Its weird.  Usually I want everything under the sun and then some.  Nothing sounds yummy right now.      I'm not even eatting SF popsicles or jello.  I'm not sure what tothink of it.   I did add in oats in the am for a few days.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 28, 2004)

Fat = Satiety   That would be my guess anyway.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 28, 2004)

Might be Jodi.  LOL  I haven't weighed in a several days as it has been pissing me off when I had weighed so I figured why bother.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 28, 2004)

I finished my two piece suit that I plan to wear for the upcoming show.  That is if my fat butt starts dropping this water.  

Anyways, it is a hologram dark blue!  I still have to put stones on it and finish up the straps and sew the loops in the bottoms, but it's gonna be a kickazz suit!  Next project is my one piece.  But have to do a suit for this girl Linda that will be doing the same show first.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey JLB can't wait to see pics of you in your suit!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 28, 2004)

OMG...won't be anytime soon!  My rear barely fits inthe bottoms right now.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 28, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> OMG...won't be anytime soon!  My rear barely fits inthe bottoms right now.



LOL... You get there!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 28, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Might be Jodi.  LOL  I haven't weighed in a several days as it has been pissing me off when I had weighed so I figured why bother.  LOL


I meant the natty PB.  It could help control the hunger and cravings.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 28, 2004)

I know...just holding lots of water.  ANd I know why just that I have to sit tight just a lil longer with it.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 28, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I know...just holding lots of water.  ANd I know why just that I have to sit tight just a lil longer with it.



Ah this is what I go through every time, I hold water right up 'til the last minute, usually sending me into a manic depressive state two weeks out from comp... first comp was the worst though, I was arguing with my trainers the whole time, I swore it was FAT, couldn't comprehend that it was only water, thankfully I know better now!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 28, 2004)

Sucks being a woman sometimes when we have to deal with water weight.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 28, 2004)

Shoulders:

DB Press
4 x12 @25,30,35,35
1 arm db laterals
3 x10 @ 20,25,25
Front db raises
3 X 10@15,20,20
rev pec dec
3 x10 @ 50,60,60

20 mins on the stairmaster, level 6 on intervals


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2004)

When is your comp Jodie?


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2004)

Post some pics of you and your new suit.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 29, 2004)

Nov. 13th.  No pics right now.  Still can't fit in the damn thing and I refuse to have pics in it with my having a big rear in it.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 29, 2004)

No cardio this am.  I set the correct time on the alarm but forgot to turn the alarm on, so we slept till 7:15.  Wasn't time to go after that.  

Trained legs today, was a shitty workout since I am feeling soooooooooooooo fat!  I know it isn't fat, its water.  But I have to sit tight another week or so before it can be ditched.

Leg presses
4 x 12 @ 180
innie outtie thigh thingie
2 x30 @ 70 and 80
seated curls
3 x12@ 50,60,70
donkey calf raises
3 x12 @ 160
leg ext. 
2 x12@ 70,60 (knee issues)
pilate squates
2 x20@ 50, 60

Dinner was Olive Garden.  Had soup, salad and breadstick, plus that black tie choc. mousse pie for dessert.   Today was my day to say fawk dieting, had to go buy clothes for work too so that didn't help any.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 29, 2004)

No Pasta?


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 30, 2004)

I had a one bow tie pasta out of Craig's food.   I wanted to save it for my dessert.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 30, 2004)

Cardio this am:   20 mins on elliptical 20 on stepper.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

I'd pick dessert over pasta ANY day


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2004)

No me.  Dessert is good and all but it never tastes as good as you expect.  I'd take the pasta because its more filling and satisfying.  That and I just REALLY love Italian food


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 30, 2004)

shit, i thought that dessert=sandy place in africa
and desert was the food...

Damn, now im gonna get an F on my english paper...


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 30, 2004)

Smartazz.....I was on a sugar high.   I can never remember how to spell that one.


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 30, 2004)

Back workout

wide grip pullowns
4 x12@ 90,100,110(8), 110(8)
V bar pulldowns
3 x12 @ 100
Seated rows
2 x 10@80,90
db rows
2 x 10@60

Cardio: 20 mins level 7 on intervals on the stepper.

Went back to my old diet since this one isn't working like I had wanted.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2004)

Good morning Jodie!  You look hot hot hot in that AVI!!  So what's your old diet like anyway?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 1, 2004)

I'll be pulling my carbs out for 3 to 4 days, then one day of carbs, till I get to where I need to be, then add in a small amount to stay where I am.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 1, 2004)

Cardio this am:  15 mins on the stairmill hell thing (I  swear I HATE this machine).  Rolling hills level 6.  Then treadmill on an incline for 15.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 1, 2004)

Jodi....How many fishies?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Nov. 13th.  No pics right now.  Still can't fit in the damn thing and I refuse to have pics in it with my having a big rear in it.



Oh Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzeeeee Miss Jodie ... a big rear, who are you trying to kid?


----------



## missy24 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey Jodie - sorry to hear your new diet wasn't doing it for you.  At least now you know a little more about your body responses now. 

I tired the step mill today for 20 minutes - whew - kicked my butt...literally!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jodi....How many fishies?


I'd suggest 6-10.  Sorry to hear that diet didn't work for you.   I didn't have much luck with it myself but many people do.  Just goes to show what works for one will not always for another.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 1, 2004)

I'll probably do half that amount Jodi, I'll pay attention to the hair and skin.  

Craig got a new book he is reading, it goes into detail about the different types if Omega's and which one is suppose to work better for different types of diets.  I think I am one that needs more of the fishies than the nut oils.

NT...the rear is big at this moment!

Missy...you still gonna go watch the Sherman?


----------



## missy24 (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm on vacation out of the country until the 12th but hopefully I will be at the Sheran to cheeeeeeer you on!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> NT...the rear is big at this moment!



 ... I really hope you have the _courage_ to post a pic of you at this stage once you reach your comp goal.  I am having a very hard time believing that your rear is in such a state.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 1, 2004)

missy24 said:
			
		

> I'm on vacation out of the country until the 12th but hopefully I will be at the Sheran to cheeeeeeer you on!


Just let me know!  Maybe we can all go out for dinner afterward.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 1, 2004)

NT...trust meeeeeeeeeeeee...the rear does get BIG when I don't stick to cardio and dieting.  I'm just now starting to see some changes going on since switching back to my old precomp diet.  I'm still haveing to sit tight a few more weeks on one thing that is causing me to hold water, until then, I am not sure how I will look.  Add water weight makes ya look totally different.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh I almost forgot the armie workout.

HS Preacher curls
4 x12@ 30,50,50,50
Zbar curls
3 x12 @ 60,60,70(7)
Standing double cable curls
3x10 @ 40
Rope overhead ext s/s down and outs
3 x10 @ 40
DB overhead ext
2 x12 @ 45, 55


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 2, 2004)

30 mins cardio this am on the treadmill, ran and walked on incline.

AUGHHHHHHHHHHH...we have food at work today!  Lil sandwich things, chips and fruit!  I've been picking at the cantalope and strawberries.  Shouldn't kill me since I only had oatmeal for carbs.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 2, 2004)

Patato Chips won today.  I had a handful.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 2, 2004)

guess today is higher carb day


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 2, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Smartazz.....I was on a sugar high.   I can never remember how to spell that one.



oh i wasnt making fun of you

I thought you were right and i was wrong...cuz i spelt it on an english assignment, and you reminded me of it...

nvm

i got a haircut today, its basically a buzz cut, so short

havent got it this short in like 7 years


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 3, 2004)

Cat...I'm sure your hair looks great!   My son comes over and cuts his off when he visits.  Leans over the trashcan with the clippers and shaves it all off.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 3, 2004)

No cardio today.  Decided to take the day off since my legs are still sore from legs and cardio stuff during the week.  I did manage to stay away from the potato chips at work today!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 3, 2004)

Good job stayin away from the chips!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 3, 2004)

I kept hearing them call...."Jodie, Jodie...You want to eat the whole bowl!"


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I kept hearing them call...."Jodie, Jodie...You want to eat the whole bowl!"


Hmmmmmmm so Im not the only one bad food talks too?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmm so Im not the only one bad food talks too?


Nope Jill.  yells my name all the time.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Nope Jill.  yells my name all the time.


LOL... Cheesecake talks to me all the time - It knows me quiet well and can easily coax me into attempts at consuming my own bodyweight in cake in one sitting... BAD... VERY BAD!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> NT...trust meeeeeeeeeeeee...the rear does get BIG when I don't stick to cardio and dieting.  I'm just now starting to see some changes going on since switching back to my old precomp diet.  I'm still haveing to sit tight a few more weeks on one thing that is causing me to hold water, until then, I am not sure how I will look.  Add water weight makes ya look totally different.


OMG Jodie, i so hear ya on that.  Once I decided to get to my competition goal over a longer period of time..I went back to eating my diet pre-pre-comp lol...gained lots of water weight 10lbs (lost 5 of it so far)..and I think I actually looked BETTER...I didn't like how I was looking when I started losing fat so fast     now I'm a little fuller and much happier with my physique!

How was your weekend?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 4, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL... Cheesecake talks to me all the time - It knows me quiet well and can easily coax me into attempts at consuming my own bodyweight in cake in one sitting... BAD... VERY BAD!


MMM......Godiva Choc. Cheesecake!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 4, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> OMG Jodie, i so hear ya on that.  Once I decided to get to my competition goal over a longer period of time..I went back to eating my diet pre-pre-comp lol...gained lots of water weight 10lbs (lost 5 of it so far)..and I think I actually looked BETTER...I didn't like how I was looking when I started losing fat so fast     now I'm a little fuller and much happier with my physique!
> 
> How was your weekend?


I worked all weekend but it was all good!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 4, 2004)

Cardio this am.   15 mins on the bike, 20 mins on the treadmill


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey Jodie  -- how are ya today sweetie?   Oh my gosh, cheesecake??  There's some awesome looking chocolate torte in the kitchen.....I keep walking by and looking, and Lord knows I'd love to have something sweet, but I just can't bring myself to eat any.   

So....I sigh really loud and take a bite of my broccoli....mmmm


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 4, 2004)

Stay away from it Tam!  I had fish and aspargus for lunch.  No fun food.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 4, 2004)

Chest workout from tonight

Smith Machine incline bench press
3 x15 @ 45, 95,115
DB Flat Flyes (someazz was on the icline)
4 x10 @ 35,40,40,40
Standard Push ups
3 x 20
Pec dec
3 x15 @ 60

Cardio 25 mins on the stepper, level 7 on rolling hills


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Cat...I'm sure your hair looks great!   My son comes over and cuts his off when he visits.  Leans over the trashcan with the clippers and shaves it all off.




well everyone else likes it....especially the girls...which is good i guess
some of the teachers, and the women in my family said
I dont look like a little kid anymore, that i finally look my age   

I dont see how having a bush on my head as opposed to have a #5 buzz
can make me look 2 yrs older....but w/e

At least i can grow out my side burns without it looking bad now


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

Good morning Jodie, nice w/o...damn good weights girl!  What's on the agenda today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 5, 2004)

Your fish and asparagus actually sounds pretty good.   You'll be happy to know I did not partake of that evil torte.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

Cat...when my son shaves his head...he still looks like he is a lil kid.  

Velvet..Thank you!  Today is work.      Then back day at the gym followed by 25 mins cardio.

Tam...Good Girl!   Send some yummy's here.

Cardio this am:   17 mins on the treadmill, 13 mins on the recumbent bike


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 5, 2004)

I will send you an evil torte when your comp is over.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

Hmm....what if I would like it now?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 5, 2004)

You can't have it now.

Unless of course you'd like it on a cheat day and that's all you planned to have on that particular cheat day


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

I haven't planned any cheat days.


----------



## DrChiro (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey...i found out about the show this past weekend (NGA natural show in Pasadena Tx)

Dr Giordano: 1st men's open lightweight, 2nd place men's masters
Arland: 2nd men's lightweight
Amy (that bought your suit): 3rd figure
the next two girls were at our TNBF show and always ask about you
Melissa: 7th figure
Suzie: 6th figure

not a bad showing for the Tx Chiropractors!

we should have done the show and showed them whats up...oh well....next time!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 5, 2004)

So you're saying you'd like to have it now and fawk the cheat days????


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

OMG...there was no way in hell I could have been ready for that one.  I was still enjoying eatting normal foods!  They did good!  Sounds like they had lots of peeps there.





			
				DrChiro said:
			
		

> Hey...i found out about the show this past weekend (NGA natural show in Pasadena Tx)
> 
> Dr Giordano: 1st men's open lightweight, 2nd place men's masters
> Arland: 2nd men's lightweight
> ...


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> So you're saying you'd like to have it now and fawk the cheat days????


I'll wait.  LOL

I have no clue what the bf is.  I can tell I am leaning out, just haven't had it checked, nor will I step on that darn scale.  It ticks me off because it doesn't move, but the bf is coming off.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 5, 2004)

yeah, I hate that too, but you know better than most that the musckels weigh more than da fat.....

OK, after the comp, I'll have a GREAT BIG CHOCOLATE TORTE SENT RIGHT TO YOUR DOOR


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

Umm..what is a torte?  I don't think I have ever had one before.  LMAO


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

Mmmmmmm I make an old recipe from my Nana.  Chocolate Torte

I start the first layer with a butter shortbread crust.  Then the next layer is a cream cheese, cool whip and confectionary sugar (my favorite part) then next layer is extra thick chocolate pudding with nuts and then topped with Cool Whip and more nuts.  

I also make a chocolate kahlua torte.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 5, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmm I make an old recipe from my Nana.  Chocolate Torte
> 
> I start the first layer with a butter shortbread crust.  Then the next layer is a cream cheese, cool whip and confectionary sugar (my favorite part) then next layer is extra thick chocolate pudding with nuts and then topped with Cool Whip and more nuts.
> 
> I also make a chocolate kahlua torte.


----------



## DrChiro (Oct 5, 2004)

*junk food!!*



			
				Jodi said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmm I make an old recipe from my Nana.  Chocolate Torte
> 
> I start the first layer with a butter shortbread crust.  Then the next layer is a cream cheese, cool whip and confectionary sugar (my favorite part) then next layer is extra thick chocolate pudding with nuts and then topped with Cool Whip and more nuts.
> 
> I also make a chocolate kahlua torte.




I think that our corporate apartment in vegas is going to have a full kitchen....i'll go buy all the ingredients and you can come over and make them with my Jodie!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

Ya'll are HATEFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 5, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmm I make an old recipe from my Nana.  Chocolate Torte
> 
> I start the first layer with a butter shortbread crust.  Then the next layer is a cream cheese, cool whip and confectionary sugar (my favorite part) then next layer is extra thick chocolate pudding with nuts and then topped with Cool Whip and more nuts.
> 
> I also make a chocolate kahlua torte.



OMG I wish I didn't read that.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> OMG I wish I didn't read that.


See Katia...They are BOTH EVIL!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

Back workout

one arm cable rows
3 x15@50,50,60(9)
RG Bent over rows with straight bar
3 x20@ 45,95,95
Front pulldowns s/s NG seated rows
3 x12 70,100,100  3 x10@ 70,90,90
HS Shrugs
3 x20 @ 275

Cardio 20 mins on the stepper, level 7 intervals.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> See Katia...They are BOTH EVIL!!!




But it's so yummy


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> But it's so yummy


Just go ahead and slap it on my azz and thighs please.


Jodi....the girl I made the suit for picked it up tonight.  OMG...she is soooo lean!   I gotta get my rear in gear!  She'll be in my class.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

Are you back on your original diet that you did for your last comp?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

pretty much.  Doing a few days low, then one higher.  The water weight went way down when I switched.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm sure the fat will be coming off soon enough.  Just stay out of the chips and away from Olive garden.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL.  It was chinese food today, but steamed chicken and veggies.  The other bag of chips is sitting on the counter at work un opened.  I threatened their lives....but then someone opened the damn chex mix.  I'm seriously thinking of upping the cardio in the am to 45 mins.  I never do that this early, but I think I am gonna have too.   I can see I am leaning out, plus I do have something in the mix that is making me hold some water.  Once off that, it should drop alot.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 6, 2004)

WOW, I give you A LOT of credit for being so motivated.  GOOD JOB!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 6, 2004)

I wasn't motivated to well this morning when doing cardio, didn't finally wake up til I was almost done.  But thank you for saying I am.

This am's cardio hell:  18 mins on the bike, 16 on the elliptical.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 6, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I wasn't motivated to well this morning when doing cardio, didn't finally wake up til I was almost done.  But thank you for saying I am.
> 
> This am's cardio hell:  18 mins on the bike, 16 on the elliptical.



Hell... but you did it!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 6, 2004)

yes.,...I did it.  LOL  Gotta go back tonight to lift and do more cardio.  Oh, Craig has to work tonight, so Bobby invited himself to lift with just me.  I'm gonna hurt him!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 6, 2004)

Confession time!   I made tollhouse cookies at work today....I ate 6 of them!!!!  I was at the office alone most of the day, got 3 leases!  7 for the week.    

ok...on to the arm workout for tonight.  Bobby worked out with me.  When he was finished he could hardly bend his arms.  LOL

Dips s/s kickbacks
3 x20     3 x20@15,20,20
Skillcrushers
3 x15@50
Vbar pressdowns
3 x15@ 30,40,40
DB double curls
3x15 @ 15,20,20
Hammers
2 X 10 @ 15, 20
sissy bar curls
2 x12@ 50

25 mins cardio on the stepper, intervals level 7.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2004)

6 Cookies 

And I thought I was bad today with a little mini-bag of resees pieces 

Congrats on the leases


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 6, 2004)

That was just the cookies Jodi, didn't include the dough.  I had to send maintence over to my apt. to get the baking soda, only had baking powder at work and couldn't make them with that.  LOL  They are the ones that wanted the cookies to begin with.

Xmas shopping money.     My son has expensive hobbies and tentative work investments.


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> That was just the cookies Jodi, didn't include the dough.  I had to send maintence over to my apt. to get the baking soda, only had baking powder at work and couldn't make them with that.  LOL.



*Someone* must have really wanted to make cookies, huh?  



			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> They are the ones that wanted the cookies to begin with.



 Of course.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> *Someone* must have really wanted to make cookies, huh?
> Of course.


They twisted my arms, plus I promised a few of my favorite residents that I would make some.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Just go ahead and slap it on my azz and thighs please.
> 
> 
> Jodi....the girl I made the suit for picked it up tonight.  OMG...she is soooo lean!   I gotta get my rear in gear!  She'll be in my class.


Hmmmmm, remember this?  Now put down the cookies!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 6, 2004)

augh... I know.  I must be good.  I have this really cute blue hologram two piece that my azz needs to get in.  I don't feel like making a larger pair of bottoms.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

ha ha, yer funny Jodie.  Good morning   So was Bobby behaving?  I see you haven't been able to pawn him off on someone else yet


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 7, 2004)

V..he has been ok.  But you should have seen him attempting to flirt with this Latina Chick yesterday at the gym.  I thought he was gonna fall all over himself!   Bad thing was...she was eyeballing him back!  Smiling and everything.  I've never seen her at our gym before so not sure if she is a one timer or gonna be back.   I had to hit hima few times on the stepper, when he was leaning over the railing, looking down at her when she was getting water.   I was scared his drewl would drip on her.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

this Bobby fellow will be a real handful in Vegas.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 7, 2004)

He has family that lives there NT.  He goes all the time.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

oh ... ok
Is he hanging out with you two while down there?  I've read about him a few times and from what you say, he can be a bit much when it comes to the ladies.  I know I enjoyed the sights in Vegas


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> V..he has been ok.  But you should have seen him attempting to flirt with this Latina Chick yesterday at the gym.  I thought he was gonna fall all over himself!   Bad thing was...she was eyeballing him back!  Smiling and everything.  I've never seen her at our gym before so not sure if she is a one timer or gonna be back.   I had to hit hima few times on the stepper, when he was leaning over the railing, looking down at her when she was getting water.   I was scared his drewl would drip on her.



  I find that SUCH a turn-off..please be discreet ha ha...Bet he's just chompin at the bit to get back in that gym


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 7, 2004)

I dunno what he will be doing NT.  I told him about us IM people having breakfast on Friday, he b@tched about meeting people he doesn't know.  For all I care, his azz can sit at his brothers house while me and Craig have breakfast with everyone.  I refuse to have him plan our weekend for us and tell us who to meet and not meet.  Screw that shiot.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2004)

I hope he doesn't bitch because I would like you and Craig to join us for other things besides just breakfast


----------



## BritChick (Oct 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Screw that shiot.



I second that!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I refuse to have him plan our weekend for us and tell us who to meet and not meet.  Screw that shiot.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I dunno what he will be doing NT.  I told him about us IM people having breakfast on Friday, he b@tched about meeting people he doesn't know.  For all I care, his azz can sit at his brothers house while me and Craig have breakfast with everyone.  I refuse to have him plan our weekend for us and tell us who to meet and not meet.  Screw that shiot.



Just leave his anti-social a$$ in the hotel room..i'm sure he can amuse himself


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hmm...Velvet...we won't have a hotel room.  I got an aprtment with the co. I work for.  He's staying at his brothers house.  LOL  I don't want to have any thoughts on how he would amuse himself!     He just needs some nasty hoe.

He won't mess up the weekend.  But I will be forced to be nice to his family memebers for a short period of time, since he bought the plane tickets.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 7, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....My son got accepted at Western Kentucky for college.  He's going for photojournalism and that school is suppose to have a good program for that.  Does anyone know anything about that school?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2004)

That's great.  Congrats to him


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 7, 2004)

He's so happy Jodi!   Guess we'll be doing the roadtrip up there sometime this summer or before.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 7, 2004)

Shoulder workout:

one arm db press s/s 1/4  laterals
4 x10@ 20,25,30,35   4 x20 @ 20,25
Standing laterals
3 x 10 @ 20,25,30
db front press
3 x12@ 25,30,30
Rev. Pec Dec
3 x15 @ 50,60,60

Ok...I think I have FINALLY got the caps on my shoulders!  We'll see when this water comes off in a few weeks.  When my friend Andri got to the gym today, she said they looked huge!  So I think that is a good sign.  Hopefully they will balance out my azz!

Tomorrow I am meeting with a photographer that shoots for Muscle Mag, Oxygen, etc.  Kinda excited to see what turns out from that.  He uses a bunch of peeps from Houston when he shoots.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Hmm...Velvet...we won't have a hotel room.  I got an aprtment with the co. I work for.  He's staying at his brothers house.  LOL  I don't want to have any thoughts on how he would amuse himself!     He just needs some nasty hoe.
> 
> He won't mess up the weekend.  But I will be forced to be nice to his family memebers for a short period of time, since he bought the plane tickets.



   ha ha ha, too funny...That's awesome that you have a cool apt to hang in...IM party pad for the weekend??????????


Congrats on raising smart son!


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Tomorrow I am meeting with a photographer that shoots for Muscle Mag, Oxygen, etc.  Kinda excited to see what turns out from that.  He uses a bunch of peeps from Houston when he shoots.



Jodie is gonna be     *FAMOUS!!!!!!!!!!!*     

You deserve it


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 8, 2004)

Famous?  Nope.   It's just a test shoot.  He may not like any of them.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 8, 2004)

Cardio:  25 mins on the elliptical.  after I took Craig to the airport.  He called, said they bumped him and gave him a $400 flight coupon.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 8, 2004)

Where's Craigy goin? I missed it!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

hmmmm ... Jodie's going to famous ... and her son was accepted into college doing something he loves ... Friday couldn't be better in this journal I see.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 8, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Where's Craigy goin? I missed it!


Oh...To the Orlando area to visit his Mom and Dad.  I don't think I said where, sorry.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey good luck with the test shoot JLB!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> He's so happy Jodi!   Guess we'll be doing the roadtrip up there sometime this summer or before.


That's awsome   When does he start there, next year?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Ok...I think I have FINALLY got the caps on my shoulders!  We'll see when this water comes off in a few weeks.  When my friend Andri got to the gym today, she said they looked huge!  So I think that is a good sign.  Hopefully they will balance out my azz!
> 
> Tomorrow I am meeting with a photographer that shoots for Muscle Mag, Oxygen, etc.  Kinda excited to see what turns out from that.  He uses a bunch of peeps from Houston when he shoots.


Congrats to you too 

I wish I had that cap too,   I can't seem to develop it for the life of me


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That's awsome   When does he start there, next year?


He'll be starting in the fall Jodi.  I'll see about a pic of the back/shoulders tonight.

Brit....I have nothing to wear for this shoot!   I have to hit Target before I go, leave the tags on then return the stuff when I am done!  LMAO


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Brit....I have nothing to wear for this shoot!   I have to hit Target before I go, leave the tags on then return the stuff when I am done!  LMAO



Oh man... now that is funny!  Photo shoots can get expensive for sure!!   
Ps.  When you appear in the mags, I will be checking for those labels poking out!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 8, 2004)

I got lucky!   He only wanted to see what I looked like!  what a relief!   I got two lil outfits, but will be taken one back.  One I am keeping because I think Craig will like it.  It's this cute lil one piece number!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 8, 2004)

ok...these are NOT going to stay up for very long.  Today has me 5 weeks out.  I'm leaning down, but holding onto about 6 -10 lbs of water due to certain supps.  Once those stop @ 3 weeks or so out, the water will drop.


I removed them.  hehe


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2004)

You have capped those shoulders nicely.  Damn girl - Can I have them?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 8, 2004)

You can barrow them but have to return them when your done.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't know why I can't get them to grow.  The only thing I can think of is genetics   My back and leg's just look at a DB and they get muscular, just not my damn shoulders.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

You look great always.  Perhaps your complaints about your physique come from a competitors point of view ... because you look great right now.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I don't know why I can't get them to grow.  The only thing I can think of is genetics   My back and leg's just look at a DB and they get muscular, just not my damn shoulders.



do you do shoulder exercises?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> ok...these are NOT going to stay up for very long.  Today has me 5 weeks out.  I'm leaning down, but holding onto about 6 -10 lbs of water due to certain supps.  Once those stop @ 3 weeks or so out, the water will drop.



Glad I checked your journal out now then! lol  
You are looking awesome right now    but I know how it feels when that water weight comes off... can't wait to see you in your optimum condition!!!
How many comps have you done to date?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I don't know why I can't get them to grow.  The only thing I can think of is genetics   My back and leg's just look at a DB and they get muscular, just not my damn shoulders.



I struggle with this too Jodi, very frustrating, my rear delt pop out quite nicely but no caps.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 8, 2004)

Jodi..  I can email the workout I use for them if you would like it

NT...I think you are very right about that comment.   I pick myself apart really bad and it dugs the hell outta Craig.  He's always having to listen to me complain about my tree trunks, etc.


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

Ill take your back


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 8, 2004)

My God...Ya'll are picking me apart.  LOL  I want ya'lls best body parts in return to build me a new body.


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

In that case you can have my fingers and toes Or my ears


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jodi..  I can email the workout I use for them if you would like it
> 
> NT...I think you are very right about that comment.   I pick myself apart really bad and it dugs the hell outta Craig.  He's always having to listen to me complain about my tree trunks, etc.


Yes, please do   I'll try anything to make them grow.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 8, 2004)

PM your email addie.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 8, 2004)

Looking Great!  

Congratulations on the photo shoot as well - I am sure he will love you! Be sure to tell us all what mags you end up in so we can all go out and buy them!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 8, 2004)

Thank you Emma!  I'm still feeling pretty fluffy.

I have to keep checking back with the photographer as I progress toward this upcoming show.  Targeting the week before the show as I won't be as hard.  I'm still not sure what he will be shooting either.  Guess I should have asked.  LOL  the photographer is Jay Rusovich.   Very unique person.  Talks really fast and non stop.





			
				Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Looking Great!
> 
> Congratulations on the photo shoot as well - I am sure he will love you! Be sure to tell us all what mags you end up in so we can all go out and buy them!


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2004)

You look great in those new pics Jodie. I am excited to see you in person!!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 8, 2004)

I'll hopefully be smaller JIll.  It should be alot of fun to meet everyone.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 8, 2004)

I want POPCORN!!!!!


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 8, 2004)

Just keep on imagening yourself on stage! Be strong! You can have all the popcorn you want after.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 8, 2004)

WOW I just looked at your pictures.. you look AMAZING!
What's your body fat% in the pic with red shorts?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 8, 2004)

Katia...i would have to go back in my old journals to see.  Probably 10% or so.  

I won't give in to the popcorn.  I'll chew my gum and keep swallowing the darn crap.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 8, 2004)

Swallowig what crap?... gum?    I heard that stuff doesn't get digested and can end up in your body for a looooong time

wow, 10%!  What's your body fat % when you're not competing?

Do you mind looking at the meal plan in my journal and critiqueing it? my diet is all crazy!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 8, 2004)

Ya poop it out.     

Last show I think it was close to 7 or 8%.  I was having it checked all for the first one, but believe the measurements were off, so I have added some to his numbers.  

I'll go look.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 8, 2004)

Katia..Jodi made some good points in your journal.  I'm not too familiar with alot of diffent types of dieting and when someone has had past health concerns, I would rather not make any suggestions.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 8, 2004)

ok, I'll just wait for Jodi's critique then .. I'm so inpatient lol
Thanks for looking though


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 8, 2004)

She'll be around.   She always lurks.  LOL


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 8, 2004)

I know 
She's probably out today, as most people, unlike me.  Don't know what is up with me lately.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm too much of a homebody.  Gotta get up at 6:30 am to do sprints, then work after that.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 8, 2004)

I see Tanya is LURKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 8, 2004)

6:30 am sprints???   
If I was dieting as hard as you I think I'd be sleeping most of the time lol


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 8, 2004)

Nah.  I usually have a pretty good energy level.  I dunno why, I should be just the opposite


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 9, 2004)

Cardio this am:   20 mins on the stepper, 15 mins on the bike.  I'll post leg workout from yesterday later today.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 9, 2004)

ok leg workout from yesterday.

Hip ab and add s/s
2 x25 @ 60/70, 70/80
Jump squats s/s seated curls
4x 20    4 x10@ 40,60,60,70
Leg Ext s/s walking lunges
4 x15@ 50,60,60,70  3 x20@15
Standing calf raises
3 x20 @ 160,160,180
Hamstrings on the big green ball
3 x15


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 9, 2004)

Tonight's cardio:  30 mins on the bike while fighting with stones on my two piece.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 10, 2004)

AM cardio:   30 mins on the stair mill set on fat burn plus level 4.  That fat burn plus was hills with drop offs.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 10, 2004)

This is the one piece suit I have been working on.  Not finished with it yet, but it gives ya an idea.  And don't look at my water legs!!!  I'm still toting about 6 to 8 lbs of extra water.  (I know the crap isn't fat as I am doing the cardio and eatting clean)

These won't be up long.




They're GONEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 10, 2004)

Damn cookies at work.  I had 3 out of the oven.  I am having to do another movie for the kids today.  Becky bought those pre made cookies that you have to bake.  witch!  AUGHHHHHHHHHHHH.  Now I HAVE to do cardio tonight for at least 30 to 45 mins.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2004)

Very pretty color.  That suit is going to be gorgeous.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 10, 2004)

I hope so Jodi.   I have a pretty rhinestone center piece to put in the middle and then going to put more stones around the neckline.

This water weight is killing me!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 10, 2004)

Off to the gym for round 2.  Probably just the bike for 30, can sit and put stones on the suit.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 10, 2004)

Did the pm cardio!  30 mins on the bike.  went pretty quick.  Now I have been sitting home bored silly!  Craig's in Florida.  so noone to go see a movie with me.  Was gonna sew another suit, but thought nah....don't feel like it.  Walked the poop monsters.  Why is it that everytime when you are dieting that the food places like Champ's stokes up the grill and such so you smell the stuff when you walk outside?  Don't they know that that is totally wrong????  You can smell the steaks, grilled burgers and the stuff.  Its just wrong.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 10, 2004)

Poor Jodie! I sometimes avoid getting coffee from this one dunkin donuts cuz it smells sooo good inside that one!


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 10, 2004)

> Walked the poop monsters. Why is it that everytime when you are dieting that the food places like Champ's stokes up the grill and such so you smell the stuff when you walk outside? Don't they know that that is totally wrong???? You can smell the steaks, grilled burgers and the stuff. Its just wrong.


 That sounds so funny to me.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 11, 2004)

No cardio this am.  couldn't pry myself out of bed.

Katia..we live right behind two restraunts that cook food all the time! One is PF Chang's the other Champs Sports Bar.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 11, 2004)

I know Jodie...I live almost right behind Outback Steakhouse and I can smell that crap all the time.

I don't know what I'm going to do when the Olive Garden and Red Lobster get built right there.....I guess I can eat seafood and salad all the time, that would be okay, I guess


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 11, 2004)

Tam....I'm scheduling everything for Dallas today!   You have to come with me on Sat. the 20th during the day to watch the shows, Craig will be in class.  He'll be able to go with us to the night stuff.  

Clear your calender chickie!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2004)

I feel the pain, I live behind, Red, White & Brew, a Japanese Steak House and Starbucks.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 11, 2004)

They are out to get us!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 11, 2004)

I haven't had rice for awhile, had some today with my lunch.  Talk about BLOAT and feel like pooh!!!


----------



## Tom_B (Oct 11, 2004)

lol imagine how I feel, my fmaily owns a chinese/canadian restaurant, so that to my siblings means, all you can eat buffet 24/7.
Everytime I walk upstairs (my room's in the basment) all I can smell upstairs is lard, espically since my brother order's KFC every second day too, to go along with the chinese/garlic fingers he gets everynight...it's so disgusting


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 11, 2004)

OMG.  I would die.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 11, 2004)

Chest workout:

db incline flies
3 x20 @ 30
machine incline press s/s walking lunges
4x 10 @ 60,90,100,120    3 x20 @15
pec dec  s/s mountain climbers
3 x10@ 50,60,60     3 x 40

cardio 15 on stepper, 10 on elliptical (it started making this really bad squeaking sound, so I had to go)


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 12, 2004)

Made cardio this am!!  Actually was able to get up with no problems.  

20 mins on the elliptical and 10 on the recumbent bike.

I'm starting to see the water weight dropping!  Back looks leaner, abs are coming out pretty good, seeing a few cuts in the tree trunks, arms well...they look huge.  Chest is getting the lil line down the middle between the muscles once again and my lil hollow spot in the middle of my boobies is coming out.  I still refuse to get on that damn scale so I have no clue what I weigh.  I would guess 130ish.

Craigie pooh comes home tomorrow night.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh...does anyone know where I can purchase hiphugger or low rise pantyhose?????  I found some a few yearsd abck and loved them!   I have to wear nyons for work in the winter and those low rise fit nice!  No cutting ya off at the waist and squeezing you to death.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Oh...does anyone know where I can purchase hiphugger or low rise pantyhose?????  I found some a few yearsd abck and loved them!   I have to wear nyons for work in the winter and those low rise fit nice!  No cutting ya off at the waist and squeezing you to death.


ha ha, I didn't know they had such things..lol

You look AMAZING Jodie...wow!  I really like the pics of you and Craig too, you make a perfect looking couple!  I want your abs..ha ha, I've NEVER seen more than the separation between my rectus and obliques...one day


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 12, 2004)

Thank you Velvet!  Some of those pics of me and Craig are being sent to Prosource.com to hopefully use in their cataloge and such.

abs come easy, just the legs are what is hard.  Keep working em and you'll get there.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

I wear thigh highs to avoid that very problem


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 12, 2004)

You have LONG slender legs V!   I have short stubby ones that look silly in thigh highs.  LOL


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

My legs are anything but slender sweetheart, but nobody sees them anyway, I pull them ALL the way up


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 12, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> My legs are anything but slender sweetheart, but nobody sees them anyway, I pull them ALL the way up


Uummm....Yeah right!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

I have fat inner thighs and saddlebags.  Now that I am heavier than usual I even have some fat on the back of my thighs where I am not used to having it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 12, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Oh...does anyone know where I can purchase hiphugger or low rise pantyhose?????




http://tzrz.safeshopper.com/14/273.htm?251


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 12, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> http://tzrz.safeshopper.com/14/273.htm?251


Thank you Babsie!   I may have to check those out.    

And Greekie.....all I can say is....     Your not fat.  sooooooooooooo hush!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 13, 2004)

Yesterday's crappy back workout.

one arm db rows
3 x12 @ 55,60,65
Vbar pulldowns
4 x10 @ 80,100,110,110
RG seated rows
3 x12 @ 50,80,80
Hypers
4 x12 @ no weight, nw, 25,25
assist. chins
3 x12

Cardio 20mins on the stepper

AM cardio today:  20 mins on the treamill and 20 on the rotating stairs.
I'm starting to see daily changes in the body..so I'm feeling sooooo much better now.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks.. Good to see you got your AM cardio in today..but don't make a habit of stayin up real late..that's my job!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 13, 2004)

lol.   I won't Greekie.   I was going to sleep in some today, but Craig called at 7:30am!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

Poor Jodie! I went to bed at almost two and I woke up at 8:30.  I guess that's a good thing since my mom leaves at 9:30 and I needed that biofreeze stuff rubbed on 

I wish I had a cardio partner..


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 13, 2004)

That is some good stuff!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

I know but we are almost out, what's the best one I can get in the store??


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 13, 2004)

Greekie...we have the genric stuff from walmart.  Its the Equate Muscle Rub.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

Does it work well? 

I was told to not get icyhot, it gets tooo hot.  Mineral Ice I heard is good, dunno about all the rest.  Ben gay has a funny name


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 13, 2004)

ok...these are the suits.  I'm not sure if I like them or not.  In the one piece, I do not have my boobies in, so it will look different when I do.  Still holding water, but its coming down.  I have no tan either and still have tree trunks!!!

On the suits...more stones?  and on the one piece, cross in the lower back or leave as it is?

Oh...see ms. Kitty on the floor?  Isn't she a cutie!  She's my old lady, she's 13!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 13, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Does it work well?
> 
> I was told to not get icyhot, it gets tooo hot.  Mineral Ice I heard is good, dunno about all the rest.  Ben gay has a funny name


Its close to the biofreeze.   Gets warm then hot.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

I think the stones are pretty as is, and as for the cross or no cross in the back, I like it straight but I *think* not sure, that the cross helps the V taper look.  

BTW, will rubbing Vicks on it work just the same, it's practically the same ingredients and i have it here at home... it's gooey and it stinks but hey if it does the trick,lol


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm not sure on that one V.

Ah...good point on the criss cross on the back!  I'll keep that in mind.  Thank you.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 13, 2004)

No problem, glad I can be of help sweetie! It's all about creating an illusion with these shows anyway! That's why the guys look Huuuuuge on stage, but when you see them off stage they are so much tinier due to being all dieted down


----------



## Jill (Oct 13, 2004)

I love the BLUE suit!

Lookin good!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> On the suits...more stones?  and on the one piece, cross in the lower back or leave as it is?
> 
> Oh...see ms. Kitty on the floor?  Isn't she a cutie!  She's my old lady, she's 13!



The blue suit needs some stones on the back side (your decision though  )  I'd recommend adding them in the middle....like...a diamond pattern in the middle.....When I say middle, I don't mean between your cheekers....like at the top of your bottoms, but in the middle.  Either way, though I like your suit!!

I'd do the cross on the back side.  It shows more of your back with out limiting your pose.  I few girls had theirs changed because when they'd do the back pose, it felt as though the suit was going to snap....Think about it....that's the widest part of your back when you pose.

good luck hon


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks Girlies!

Babsie...I just haven't gotten around to putting the stones on the backs of the suits.  I'm waiting for Craigie pooh to get home from Florida, his Mom got me a stone setter so I don't have to do them by hand anymore.
Dang....why can't I put one stone each on each buttcheek?  and one in the middle of each top?  OMG...that would be too funny!  Wonder what the judges woudl think!  

I'll criss cross the straps on the lower back.  I can't help it if my back is wide.  LOL


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Thanks Girlies!
> 
> Babsie...I just haven't gotten around to putting the stones on the backs of the suits.  I'm waiting for Craigie pooh to get home from Florida, his Mom got me a stone setter so I don't have to do them by hand anymore.
> Dang....why can't I put one stone each on each buttcheek?  and one in the middle of each top?  OMG...that would be too funny!  Wonder what the judges woudl think!
> ...



You're welcome.

Cool, you're making your own suits!!!  That's awful nice and sweet of his mother....

LOL....that would be funny.  You'd def. draw attn to your rear!   

My back gets REALLY wide...plus I have a long back.

you could always cris cross at the top...Those look nice and it'll make your waist appear leaner.......just a thought...

I'm thinking about doing a comp in July......


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 13, 2004)

You should Babsie!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

I really am going to give it all I got!!!!

I'm trying to come up with a new journal name....


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 13, 2004)

I think if I do another one soon it will be called, "Jodie's Journey Through Hell"


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2004)

it is hell, isn't it!  

I like that....


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hell will be not dieting.  LOL  But then I do like to eat.  I've been wanting Double Dave's Pizza!  and Pepperoni Rolls!!!!!  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 13, 2004)

I absolutely love the blue too.  I like the stones the way they are......

I think it would look really cute too if you did a small little V shape w/ the stones on the back.....

hmmmm, just a thought


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 13, 2004)

K....I can do them that way.    on the one piece?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 13, 2004)

yep


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 13, 2004)

Jodie
This is just a little paintbrush example....but try something like this


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 13, 2004)

Kewl!  Can you remove some of my thighs too?  hehe


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Hell will be not dieting.  LOL  But then I do like to eat.  I've been wanting Double Dave's Pizza!  and Pepperoni Rolls!!!!!  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!




uh oh.....Jodie grows horns.


"get me my PIZZA!!!!!!  On the double!"


----------



## missy24 (Oct 14, 2004)

Jodie

If you want, I have 2 suits made by Bikini Guru that you can take a close look at to see how she designed and stoned them.  I'm husbandless and kidless this weekend so I can take a trip down to your side to meet up if you want.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 14, 2004)

HI Missy.......My suits were made by her as well.  She's such a nice lady and her work is fantastic!!!  Well worth the money


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm boyfriend less on Saturday until 3.  No plans to do anything so just let me know.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 14, 2004)

Leg workout from yesterday and arm workout from today


Hack Squats
4 x15@ 90
Ext s/s walking lunges
4 x10@ 50 then to one legged ones @40,50,50
3 X 20@ 15
Seated curls
4 x15@40,40,40,40
SLDL
4X 10@ 95
seated calf raises toes in, out and to the center
3X 15@ 45
Donkey calf
3 X 15@ ?   I forgot to look
Cardio 30 mins on the recumbent bike


Arms
Sjkull crushes
4 x12@ 50,50,60,60
Bench dips s/s V bar pressdowns
4x 20   4 X 15@30.40.30.30
Alt. db curls
4 x6@ 25,25,30,30
H.S. Preachers
3 X 10@25,35,35
Double bi cable curls
3X 12@ 30,40,50 (6) 30(14)
Cardio 20 mins on the stepper


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 14, 2004)

May I please have 2/3 lb burger with cheese and a large order of fries with ketchup from Fuddruckers?  Puuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrttttttttttttttttttttttttttyyyyyyyyyy 
Please?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> May I please have 2/3 lb burger with cheese and a large order of fries with ketchup from Fuddruckers?  Puuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrttttttttttttttttttttttttttyyyyyyyyyy
> Please?



NO!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

>



It will be worth it in a few more short weeks when you look better than the girl next to you because you didn't succumb to the cravings!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 14, 2004)

I know Brit.  But I still want.  LOL  I've had a whole pack of gum today.  

Visitor must be soon.  I was doing soooo good!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 14, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I know Brit.  But I still want.  LOL  I've had a whole pack of gum today.
> 
> Visitor must be soon.  I was doing soooo good!



Ah yes, the gum... I remember it well!!! lol  I went though tons of Juicy Fruit, it's hard when you get cravings, not much longer, hang in there.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 14, 2004)

K. 

 

LOL.,....I have bad thoughts of the Italian Cream Cheese Cakes that they have at the food store.  They always look so yummy.  I think I am gonna carb up the day of the show on red velvet cake.  mmmmmm  of coarse no water to wash it down.

I think I am just hungry tonight.  Waiting on Craig to bring me a burrito bowl from Chipolte.  It'll have chicken, onions, green onions and peco.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 14, 2004)

That burger sounds good 

Don't give in Jodie.  It's only 4 weeks, you can do this standing on your head.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 14, 2004)

Jodi....I tried on the shirt.  It's snug in the arm holes.  LOL


----------



## Jodi (Oct 14, 2004)

LOL - Which one did you get?  I got the tank and it fits good.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 14, 2004)

The ladies.  Its a great cut!  Should work by then when I drop my supps next week.  Just got to find a NICE HUGE padded bra!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 14, 2004)

That's all I got is padded bras 

Which ladies shirt?  The women's tank or babydoll or t-shirt?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 14, 2004)

Umm....  .  Its tiny


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2004)

ha ha, you two are funny!  That was quite the workout Jodie (I'm assuming you did legs in the am and arms in the pm?????)  That burrito bowl sounds divine!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 15, 2004)

that was two seperate days.  LOL  if I did all that plus two cardios a day, I would be dead.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 15, 2004)

cardio this am:  20 mins on the elliptical, 10 on the bike.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 15, 2004)

Shoulders from today

db Presses s/s front raises
4 x12@ 30,40,35,35  3x12 @20
upright rows
3x12 @ 40,60,60
Laterals
3 x12@ 20
Reverse incline rear delts
3 x12@ 20
Shrugs
1 x 15@ 225, then dropsets 315 (8) 225 (10) 180 (12)
No cardio tonight


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 16, 2004)

Saturday morning cardio:   30 mins on the stairmill followed by 15 on the treadmill plus 2 sets of abs.  Then washed my dirty car.  I don't think I have washed it in a year.  (I never drive the darn thing)


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That burger sounds good
> 
> Don't give in Jodie. It's only 4 weeks, you can do this standing on your head.


Jodie  

Can you stand on your head ?  If so please post a pic  

Just kidddin' ya !   Like Jodi said  "Don't give in "


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 16, 2004)

No standing on my head Gary.   LOL I have often thought of trying up against a wall to see if I could do it.  LOL


:::::::     CONFESSIONNNNNNN TIMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEE  :::::::::
I was bad.   I bought french bread, had three slices with butter, then mixed up brownie mix had several spoonsfull of it.  Its in the trash can now, didn't even bake them.  Thought it best to just throw the stuff away before I did anymore munching.  I'm hoping today will be the end of the wanting bad foods.  

I will do an hour of cardio tomorrow to make up for it.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 16, 2004)

*JODIE !!!!!!!!!!  *


  

If memory serves me you are not exactly fond of cardio . I would think that would be incentive enough not to have those bad food s !  I cannot imagine doing an hour of cardio


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 16, 2004)

I know I know.   I was bad.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 16, 2004)

28 Days is on HBO.  Weird movie.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 16, 2004)

I used to do an hour of cardio on a near-daily basis...sick!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 16, 2004)

I do as well.  Just usually not all at once.  I'll have to do 45/60 then go back for another 30 in the pm.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 16, 2004)

Questionnnnnnnn...

One the one piece suit...cross high on the back or lower on the back??
I have to get it finished tomorrow.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 16, 2004)

the movie 28 days sux


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 16, 2004)

Its very odd.  LOL


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Questionnnnnnnn...
> 
> One the one piece suit...cross high on the back or lower on the back??
> I have to get it finished tomorrow.


I like higher on the back personally.

I also like 28 days


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I also like 28 days



we have yet to agree on anything.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm difficult like that


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 17, 2004)

Today was worse than yesterday.  I ate three times only...NOTHING on my diet!

bananna nut muffin mix....then two HUGE waffles with butter and syrup.  (dogs shared one too!)

I think its over with and damage shouldn't be too bad.  I did no cardio today what so ever.  Only came out of the house to walk the dogs.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

LOL...I know.     <~~me from now until Nov. 13th.


Cardio this am:  22 mins ont he stair master, 20 mins on the bike.  Back to eatting normal foods, no more mixes.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Today was worse than yesterday.  I ate three times only...NOTHING on my diet!
> 
> bananna nut muffin mix....then two HUGE waffles with butter and syrup.  (dogs shared one too!)
> 
> I think its over with and damage shouldn't be too bad.  I did no cardio today what so ever.  Only came out of the house to walk the dogs.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

>


That's what I was saying too.....


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

Chest workout today was pretty good.  It was quick since there was no Bobby.  Craig was at work, so I was going solo.

I'll post it later...BUT

I hit 150 on my bench!!!  Was a PB for me.  If I would have had a spot, I would have gone up again.  

I did my cardio too....30 mins on the stepper while watching the NYC/Boston Game, then the start of the Astros game.  GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ASTROSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 18, 2004)

Great job  Jodie


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I hit 150 on my bench!!!  Was a PB for me.  If I would have had a spot, I would have gone up again.


  Nice bench, damn!

Go Red Sox!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 19, 2004)

150? 

Impressive Jodie!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> LOL...I know.     <~~me from now until Nov. 13th.
> 
> 
> > those are some pretty big words for a lady going to Vegas in a couple of weeks


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 19, 2004)

9 days NT!   LOL    I'll be living on salad and grilled meats.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 19, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Was a PB for me.




You had Peanut Butter on you????  Wow, that's weird!  Did Craigy-poo lick it off for you????


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 19, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You had Peanut Butter on you????  Wow, that's weird!  Did Craigy-poo lick it off for you????


Him and the dogs wanted too...But I said no to the doggies.


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2004)

PB-stands for peanut butter in that sentence?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 19, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Him and the dogs wanted too...But I said no to the doggies.




smart girl!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> PB-stands for peanut butter in that sentence?




I think she means "personal best"......


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 19, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ASTROSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



   thanks for the laugh. that truly made my day.

on a separate note, excellent job on the training.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> PB-stands for peanut butter in that sentence?




Hmm....Tam was thinking sexy things.  hehe...Craig would like that.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 19, 2004)

But it was personal best...I was being my lazy self


hey now....the Astros usually choke before ever getting this far....I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt.....  It was a damn good game lastnight!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 19, 2004)

i know i know im just messin with ya. calm down.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 19, 2004)

Calm?     J/K.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Monday and Tuesday's workouts

Chest
Bb Bench press
6 x12,10,8,3,3,3@ 95,115,135,145,145,155
Flat flies
3x10 @ 30,40,40
cable crossovers
3X12 @ 40,50,60
Incline db press
3x10 @ 30,35,35
Cardio was 30 mins on the stepper

Back on Tuesday (was a shitty workout for me)
deads which I suck at!
3 x20@ 95,135,135
seated rows
4 x12 @ 80,90,100,100
DB pullovers
3 x12 @ 40
Assisted chins
3 x12
weighted ab machine
3 x20@ 40

No cardio due to feeling icky.  none this am, just cuz my azz didn't get out of bed.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Jodie,


How ya feeling today ? better I hope


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 21, 2004)

Gary...awesome!!  Been up since 5:30am.   We've been to the gym, did 20 mins on the elliptcal, 20 mins on the bike.  We were going to go a lil longer but some guy got on the bike next to Craig...he was breathing so hard that he was panting like a dog...I couldn't deal with it, so we left.  LOL   He had his mouth hanging open with his tongue sticking out.  LOL   I wanted to say..."hey, use the bike over there!"  

All and all Life is good....even the dieting.  We're getting excited about Vegas!!! Gotta go find clothes to bring with us.

How are you???


----------



## Jill (Oct 21, 2004)

7 days!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Gary...awesome!! Been up since 5:30am. We've been to the gym, did 20 mins on the elliptcal, 20 mins on the bike. We were going to go a lil longer but some guy got on the bike next to Craig...he was breathing so hard that he was panting like a dog...I couldn't deal with it, so we left. LOL He had his mouth hanging open with his tongue sticking out. LOL I wanted to say..."hey, use the bike over there!"
> 
> All and all Life is good....even the dieting. We're getting excited about Vegas!!! Gotta go find clothes to bring with us.
> 
> How are you???


Not bad , but not good either,  skipping abs and calves this morning , will do it tonight.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Not bad , but not good either,  skipping abs and calves this morning , will do it tonight.


Wuz Up Gary????  Its ok to flip them around some.



Yep Jillie!!!  How's the snow???   We are still sitting in 90+ here.


----------



## Jill (Oct 21, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Yep Jillie!!!  How's the snow???   We are still sitting in 90+ here.



 The snow is not fun....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 21, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> .  We were going to go a lil longer but some guy got on the bike next to Craig...he was breathing so hard that he was panting like a dog...I couldn't deal with it, so we left.  LOL   He had his mouth hanging open with his tongue sticking out.  LOL   I wanted to say..."hey, use the bike over there!"




Gosh, don't you just hate that??  I always get next to guys like that or ones that sniff, snort, clear their throats or cough every....five....seconds.....

It's so annoying......I hate it so much!!!!  I usually get outta there as quickly as possible too!!!!

How are you today Jodie?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm good today Tam.  Got money in the mail!!  My Mom sent my bday money early so we will have a lil extra for Vegas.

Oh..suit....here it is...it is for sale!!!  Still have to finish the stones onthe top.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 21, 2004)

That's really pretty Jodie.....how much you want for it?


----------



## Jill (Oct 21, 2004)

Beautiful suit Jodie. Why dont you wear it for your comp??


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 21, 2004)

Cuz....I have the hologram blue one I made.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 21, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Wuz Up Gary????  Its ok to flip them around some.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Jillie!!!  How's the snow???   We are still sitting in 90+ here.


Today is cold in AZ.  It's only 59 degrees.   Buuuurrrrrr!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 21, 2004)

Ewww...that sucks Jodi.   Should I bring warm clothes with us?   I have no idea what to pack.  We can still wear shorts here.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh, this isn't normal.  They said last year on this date it was 103 degrees.  We should still be in the 90's right now.  It's just that nasty storm coming from CA. 

Vegas is typically cooler than here though.  I'd prepare for a little cooler temps like 70's.


----------



## Jill (Oct 21, 2004)

Is 70's tank top weather?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 21, 2004)

Not for me it isn't but for most it could be I suppose.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 21, 2004)

k..I'm still wishing to get into my 3's...but I don't think that will be happening.  So have to resort to another plan.  

I'm leaning out, 3 more weeks, haven't stepped on a scale in about two weeks.  Craig was pointing out veins on my shoulders, I'm seeing striations in the front and middle heads.  Craig said my back has alot more thickness.   Muscle bellies are finally starting to get the mature look. 

Some girl that we thought was staring at Bobbie was staring at me!   She came up wanting to know if I was a personal trainer.  Was flattering, but dang I wish she was hitting on Bobbie.  He would not hush about her.

Aunt Flow is near as I am cramping like a MF.  Took a Vicodin so I should be out before too long!

Oh....I asked one of my friends if she would like to work with me on the suits!  Something we would both benefit from.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 22, 2004)

That's great that she was looking at you though J.   Sorry it wasn't Bobbie she was looking at, but oh well.....slip one of those Vicodin's in his water bottle....he'll leave you alone!!@@$.........oh my gawd, did I say that out loud?

hehehe

AF is near for me too.  I woke up cramping this morning so bad and I could just practically see her!  I hate her!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 22, 2004)

J, new pic in my journal


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 22, 2004)

Looking good Tam!  

I'm still a lil goofy from the meds today.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 23, 2004)

work is soooooooooooooo boring!!! and I would like red velvet cake with cream cheese icing.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 23, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> work is soooooooooooooo boring!!!


Hi Jodie  

Working on weekends suck !!!   Working sucks !!1   At least you haven't been banned from the internet like Cyndi and Jill


----------



## Jodi (Oct 23, 2004)

I haven't had red velvet cake is so long   I love that cake.  MMmmmmmmm

I've never made one before though, always store bought


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 23, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I haven't had red velvet cake is so long   I love that cake.  MMmmmmmmm
> 
> I've never made one before though, always store bought


They have a Duncan Hines kind you can bake.  99 cents..and 2 cans of frosting!

Gary....that may end up coming for me too!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 23, 2004)

Wed, Thurs, Friday workouts.

I had Bobby tagging along Wed. as Craig had to work.  He whined,complained, and cussed about the music playing in the gym and about my funny leg workout.  My only response to him was....."if you were paying my ass, you would be doing it too!!"
Craig was with us Thurs.  Then Friday he (Bobby) was wanting me to wait 15 mins before I left to go the gym (I live less than 2 mins away from it), flat out refused too.  Monthly visitor turned me into a major bitch for the day, plus only 3 hours sleep from having taken the Vicadins the night before didn't help any.
Anyways...he tried telling me that 15 mins wouldn't make that much of a difference...To me it does, 15 mins is 2 exercises to me!  I had stuff to do when I got done lifting and doing my cardio.  Still had to go to Walmart which is always a 45 min thing.  Waiting that 15 mins would make me get home at 9ish...Screw that.
He called Craig telling him I was being a rude bitch, and that I should be more gracious afte rhe had bought plane tix for Vegas.   I was tempted to call him back and tell him to stick those plane tixs where the sun don't shine, that the amount of time that we have spent training his loud azz mouth far outways the price of $550.  Plus on Thursday when we were lifting, I told him I have 3 weeks left and I'm not jacking around.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 23, 2004)

forgot the workouts  

seated curls s/s ext
4 x10 each 50,60,70,80   60,60,70,90
Leg presses
4x20 @ 180
SLDL s/s in and outs
4x10@95,115,115,115

db press s/s front raises
4x10@ 25,40,40,40,40  4x10@15.15.25.25.25
one arm laterals
3x10@ 25,25,30 <~~forced Craig to go up since he says I can't do the same wt as him.    
3x 20 1/4 laterals
25,30,30
rev. pec dec
3 x12 50,60,70

HS preacher curls
3 x12@ 35,45,45,45
Z bar curls
4X 15@ 50 (my arms are staying too pumped and don't want to move)
standing double curls
3x10@ 30,40,40
overhead db ext s/s kickbacks
4 x15@ 40,50,50.50  4 x10@20,25,25,25

cardio Wed. night 20 mins on stepper as Bobby's cussing was driving me up the wall, you can hear his azz even with headsets on.
Thurs. am I did some, but don't remember what.  None Thurs. pm
Friday am none.  Friday pm 20 mins on stepper.  
Saturday 30 mins on treadmill, run walk lunge.  Sat. pm 20 mins on the stairmill.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 23, 2004)

abs from tonight. still holding water but not near what I was.
Lil lines are from sitting in the chair.  LOL


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 24, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Wed, Thurs, Friday workouts.
> 
> I had Bobby tagging along Wed. as Craig had to work. He whined,complained, and cussed about the music playing in the gym and about my funny leg workout. My only response to him was....."if you were paying my ass, you would be doing it too!!"
> Craig was with us Thurs. Then Friday he (Bobby) was wanting me to wait 15 mins before I left to go the gym (I live less than 2 mins away from it), flat out refused too. Monthly visitor turned me into a major bitch for the day, plus only 3 hours sleep from having taken the Vicadins the night before didn't help any.
> ...


Sic em Jodie !!!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 24, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Sic em Jodie !!!


I'm sorry Gary....I'm sick of that person.  Wish he would just go away.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 24, 2004)

45 mins cardio this am.  15 of each ellptical, stairmaster and treadmill.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 24, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry Gary....I'm sick of that person. Wish he would just go away.


Sounds like a jerk. I can't beleive you haven't gotten rid of him by now .  Good Luck Sweetie !


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 24, 2004)

Craig likes him.   Plus Craig doesn't know how to get rid of him.  I was thinking me being mean, rude, and ugly would run him off....but NOPE.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 24, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Craig likes him. Plus Craig doesn't know how to get rid of him. I was thinking me being mean, rude, and ugly would run him off....but NOPE.


Probably didn't work cos he knows that normally you are a really nice person.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 24, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> abs from tonight. still holding water but not near what I was.
> Lil lines are from sitting in the chair. LOL


Holy smokes    Wow I will forever envy this


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 24, 2004)

omg...I thought they looked kinda icky!   but thank you


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 24, 2004)

The day my abs even somewhat resemble that I will be throwing a party


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> The day my abs even somewhat resemble that I will be throwing a party


Me too


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 24, 2004)

Give her 3 more weeks and she will look like this again


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey remember the thread with the chick from Irontybe and the ab transformation log??? I say JLB's abs look like those and she's not on anavar


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 24, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> The day my abs even somewhat resemble that I will be throwing a party


I'll come if there is bad food!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 24, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Give her 3 more weeks and she will look like this again


Gary....I won't be as thin this time.  I don't think I will be hitting 117.   Maybe 123 or so....


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 24, 2004)

The bag of mini butterfinger's in Becky's office is screaming my friggen name!!!!!!!  

I want I want!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 24, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> They have a Duncan Hines kind you can bake.  99 cents..and 2 cans of frosting!
> 
> Gary....that may end up coming for me too!


You shouldn't have told me that


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm sorry.  Its good stuff too!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

Like that KK i just had  Chock top filled with wipped cream


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Good morning


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 25, 2004)

good Morninggggggggggg..

OMG  donut talk already.  That's wrong! 


cardio 40 mins on stairmill and treadmill


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

I pulled into the parking lot at work today and there lay a box of Krispy Kremes run over and smeared  I thought of you


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 25, 2004)

ya'll are mean!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I pulled into the parking lot at work today and there lay a box of Krispy Kremes run over and smeared  I thought of you


 Road kill....


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 25, 2004)

If it resembled a donut with jelly filling....I would eat it!  Road kill or not!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> If it resembled a donut with jelly filling....I would eat it! Road kill or not!!


  I work in a town where there is a Krispy Kreme. It was the first one in NJ! When it opened they came by my job with a huge box of them as a welcome gift to the local businesses and of course in a wicked attempt to get unsuspecting victims brainwashed.   But not me... no no. They couldn't fool me   You would have thought the Pope was in town by the likes of the traffic the day they opened.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I work in a town where there is a Krispy Kreme. It was the first one in NJ! When it opened they came by my job with a huge box of them as a welcome gift to the local businesses and of course in a wicked attempt to get unsuspecting victims brainwashed.   But not me... no no. They couldn't fool me   You would have thought the Pope was in town by the likes of the traffic the day they opened.


 

We have one less than a mike away!  It is across the street from the other gym that we never go too.  I can eat 9 of those things myself.  I hate when vendors bring them in....they might as well attach them right to my azz!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> We have one less than a mike away! It is across the street from the other gym that we never go too. I can eat 9 of those things myself. I hate when vendors bring them in....they might as well attach them right to my azz!


Everytime I go to eat chips my mom runs over and attempts to put the bag in the waistband of my pants


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 25, 2004)

OMG.  That is wrong!   LOL.  I would slap my Mom's hand if she did that to me.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 25, 2004)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....

Craig bought me more rubber pants for cardio!!!!   Time to sweat the fat off even more!!!   I'll take them off and leave a puddle on the bathroom floor!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 25, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> If it resembled a donut with jelly filling....I would eat it!  Road kill or not!!


There are alot of KK's in Vegas.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 26, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH....
> 
> Craig bought me more rubber pants for cardio!!!! Time to sweat the fat off even more!!! I'll take them off and leave a puddle on the bathroom floor!


Rubber pants ? Puddle in the floor? Jodie, sounds like you;ve reverted to your years as an infant ! LOL 

Oh and good morning


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Rubber pants ? Puddle in the floor? Jodie, sounds like you;ve reverted to your years as an infant ! LOL
> 
> Oh and good morning


Yes....visions of wetting the bed!      NOT!!!
Gary....Those pants pull the water out of my legs like crazy!!!  I love the damn things.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> There are alot of KK's in Vegas.


I'll avoid them Jodi.  I have to find the food store when I am there to buy my foods, etc.  I took off on Wed. so we can get everything in order for Thursday.  Have to try on clothes to see what fits to bring with me.

PS.....I may injure Boobie before we even leave.   He made some lame azz comment that "why can't you eat in restaruants"   I was like WTF?   He's been training with us since May...he should know the program by now!    He sounded offended that I wasn't going to be "eatting out" all the time.   Hell...I'm not going for the damn food!

OMG....I sound sooooo biotchy!!!  Having carbs today.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 26, 2004)

There are only 4 KK's in Oz and i gotta drive 1hr 20min to get to one....


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

Oh....40 mins cardio this am  20 on elliptical and 20 on bike.   When I was doing pop squats last night my knee didn't feel right so no staimill or treadmill today.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 26, 2004)

Boobie?  ha ha, was that intentional


----------



## Jill (Oct 26, 2004)

I am kinda excited to meet this famous 'Bobbie'!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Boobie?  ha ha, was that intentional


yep.  It was.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I am kinda excited to meet this famous 'Bobbie'!


Jill...bring him a  drewl rag.  He drewls over every girl.  he's worse than a dog in heat!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> There are only 4 KK's in Oz and i gotta drive 1hr 20min to get to one....


NOw that is wanting some donuts!   I feel for ya Rissole!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 26, 2004)

I'll post yesterday and today's workouts tomorrow.  I'm dead tired.  The back workout kinda sucked as far as weights, and I could have slept on the stepper instead of doing cardio tonight.  Had more carbs today help add fuel back in but I'm still sleepy. Haven't had an ECY since Sat. so that could be part of the problems.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey J, hang in there sweetie!!!

Hope you get some rest.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 27, 2004)

I am Tam!    Not much longer.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 27, 2004)

Has anyone else noticed that maniclion's avi looks like a penis?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Has anyone else noticed that maniclion's avi looks like a penis?



..well now that you mention it..


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 27, 2004)

LOL.  I'm sorry.  I should not have said anything.  LOL


----------



## Velvet (Oct 27, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> LOL.  I'm sorry.  I should not have said anything.  LOL



Aren't you supposed to be LESS perceptive while on a pre-comp diet


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't think so????  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm off to Shoe Carnival to see if I can find a pair of Mary Jane's to bring with me, then to the gym to train my tree trunks.


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2004)

What time do you leave to V???


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 27, 2004)

noon is when the flight leaves.


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2004)

Ok-we leave at 7am-I still havent packed a thing. Im gonna pm you my cellie # too. ANy idea about breckfast??? Like a meeting place or deff time?


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 27, 2004)

Still the same!  

I never did find those cute shoes!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2004)

hey hottie!
Long time!
wish I could be there to meet ya!
Hopefully next year!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 1, 2004)

Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...

Vegas was great!  It was nice to meet everyone.  We had lots of fun!

Stuck to the diet as well as cardio and lifting.

Its sooo nice to be home!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

hey !Welcome back! Just saw some pics that aggies posted! You have some as well?
Wished I could have met y'all! But,. there will be '05! YOU WILL BE GOING, RIGHT!

(BTW...you looked really good!)


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 1, 2004)

I did?  where are the pics? 

Not sure about 2005...I do know if we do, it will be without Boobie.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

hell yeah!
In aggies gallery!
um..who is boobie? your hubby?
Why?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 1, 2004)

Boobie is Craig's friend Bobby.  OMG hell no!


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2004)

Boobie looks funny-those glasses are like from 1980???


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Boobie looks funny-those glasses are like from 1980???



jill change your location hon. it should say "unpacking from vegas."


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

gotcha!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Jodie....man, I saw those pics in Aggie's gallery.   That is a great pic of all of you guys, also a great pic of Aggie and Elaine Goodlad....she is so beautiful.

I can't wait to see you guys in three weeks....we are going to have so much fun!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 1, 2004)

Lol Boobie is a freak. "Where's Richie?" Omg, that cracked me up. It must have been the way it was said or something.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hey Jodie....man, I saw those pics in Aggie's gallery.   That is a great pic of all of you guys, also a great pic of Aggie and Elaine Goodlad....she is so beautiful.
> 
> I can't wait to see you guys in three weeks....we are going to have so much fun!!


yeah..and that Elaine chic aint too shabby herself!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Boobie looks funny-those glasses are like from 1980???


Chickie!!  You made my day!   ~~~>>>    Boobie!

I wasn't too nice to him in the car yesterday.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2004)

are there pics of the now infamous Boobie?


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2004)

Did Boobie get lucky Sat night?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 1, 2004)

I dunno if he got lucky or not.  I'd have to ask Craig.  That would be a scary thought.  Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.....


NT...he wouldn't let me take any of him.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

Everyone stop making fun of boobie......The man is a legend and deserves respect!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Everyone stop making fun of boobie......The man is a legend and deserves respect!!!


"Where's Richie?"


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2004)

man...inside jokes...


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2004)

I hope you had a nice trip back.  It was great meeting you and Craig


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Everyone stop making fun of boobie......The man is a legend and deserves respect!!!


Legend in his own mind.  LOL

Richie....he was left in Vegas.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I hope you had a nice trip back.  It was great meeting you and Craig


Jodi...It was wonderful to meet you two as well!   I got such a kick watching Scott fall asleep at the restaurant.  

The trip back was pretty good.  The car ride back to the apt. sucked.  LOL  I went off on him again about being rude to other drivers and cussing so much.  Of coarse he tried telling me about freedom of speech ect.  Basically told him he was offending me by all the cussing (which I really don't care if someone does, just wanted him to shut his pie hole.)


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2004)

Jodie-you are just sooooo cute I sware!! I had to save the message you left me on my cellie cause your texas accent is super cute! 

Did you guys go to the resturant that had a menu just for bb??? I heard there was one in M bay. AFter I left you I ate chips and chocolate


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jodi...It was wonderful to meet you two as well!   I got such a kick watching Scott fall asleep at the restaurant.
> 
> The trip back was pretty good.  The car ride back to the apt. sucked.  LOL  I went off on him again about being rude to other drivers and cussing so much.  Of coarse he tried telling me about freedom of speech ect.  Basically told him he was offending me by all the cussing (which I really don't care if someone does, just wanted him to shut his pie hole.)


  He falls asleep at the drop of a hat.  I'll be talking to him and next thing you know, he's snoring away.  Damn sleep apnea. 

Hopefully you will be rid of him for a few days at least now that your back home.  Although for some reason I doubt it.


----------



## Katia7 (Nov 1, 2004)

I saw the pics of you guys.. it looked so fun


----------



## Jodi (Nov 1, 2004)

Where's the pics?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Jodie, just got your cell number. I'll give you a call when I get to Vegas... next year!   
Great to meet you and Craig, you're such a cutie... good luck with the up coming show, you're looking great!
Hearing some of your Bobby stories made for great entertainment!


----------



## Katia7 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Where's the pics?


They're in aggie's picture gallery.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Jodie-you are just sooooo cute I sware!! I had to save the message you left me on my cellie cause your texas accent is super cute!
> 
> Did you guys go to the resturant that had a menu just for bb??? I heard there was one in M bay. AFter I left you I ate chips and chocolate


It did Jill.  Worked out perfect.   The buffet at the Aladin Hotel was pretty good too!   Roasted turkey, sirloin, salad, veggies!!  OMG....the deserts looked awesome!!!  carrot cake, cookies, choc. cake...all kinds of yummy looking stuff.  I could have ate my weight at that place.

You'll have to let me know when you run out of jello....I'll send ya some.  

I hate that twang..I don't notice it much.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> He falls asleep at the drop of a hat.  I'll be talking to him and next thing you know, he's snoring away.  Damn sleep apnea.
> 
> Hopefully you will be rid of him for a few days at least now that your back home.  Although for some reason I doubt it.



I upgraded y gym membership lastnight so we can go to different gyms now.  Hopefully we can avoid some of the problem that way.  Less than two weeks and I really don't need his crap at this moment.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 2, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Did you guys go to the resturant that had a menu just for bb??? I heard there was one in M bay. AFter I left you I ate chips and chocolate


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2004)

I think the jello will last me a while-each box is 2 servings for me. BUT, Ill deff hit ya up for some when im out.

Oh yes, I ate carrot cake for you....2 pieces 

AND you have a great bod.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I think the jello will last me a while-each box is 2 servings for me. BUT, Ill deff hit ya up for some when im out.
> 
> Oh yes, I ate carrot cake for you....2 pieces
> 
> AND you have a great bod.


I like a sausage stuffed in clothes.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 3, 2004)

Workout yesterday sucked.  DSieting is beginning to take its toll on my lifts.  Weights were down about 10lbs.  Have to mail my entry form today as it is the last day to get the postmark or it will be late.  I'm going to send it in, then play it by ear up to the show.  I'm not 100% happy with how I am looking, so I may not do the show when it comes to next Friday.  My legs are not were I want them to be.


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm not 100% happy with how I am looking, so I may not do the show when it comes to next Friday.  My legs are not were I want them to be.



 Are you serious????


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Are you serious????



howdy ladies


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Are you serious????


Totally serious.  I'm about, 15lbs heavier than I normally am at this point.  The look is different, but still too much according to me.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 3, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> howdy ladies


Hi Bullet...How are you?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 3, 2004)

just ummmmm ... dreamy


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

I think you looked H O T in vegas!!! You have gorgeous eyes too


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I think you looked H O T in vegas!!! You have gorgeous eyes too



you're gonna make me blush


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I think you looked H O T in vegas!!! You have gorgeous eyes too


Thank you Jillie!   I loved all those curls!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 3, 2004)

She does have gorgeous eyes, huh Jill?   I think Jodie is a gorgeous woman, I wish I just looked half as good as her.

Jodie, the comp is still a week away, right?  You know how much you can change in one week.   Don't sweat it honey, you're gonna be fine and you know you've got someone in your corner who A) doesn't care whether you win or lose, he loves you and B) you know he knows what he's talking about...... Don't make me beat you up and send you home cryin when I see you in two weeks.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 3, 2004)

Who loves you????   OOOOOH, I know.....me!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 3, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> She does have gorgeous eyes, huh Jill?   I think Jodie is a gorgeous woman, I wish I just looked half as good as her.
> 
> Jodie, the comp is still a week away, right?  You know how much you can change in one week.   Don't sweat it honey, you're gonna be fine and you know you've got someone in your corner who A) doesn't care whether you win or lose, he loves you and B) you know he knows what he's talking about...... Don't make me beat you up and send you home cryin when I see you in two weeks.


    Beat me up?   Dang woman!  Ok....the entry form is in the mail.  Craig sent it out this am.  I'll play the waiting game now.

aww..thank you for the complements.


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Thank you Jillie!   I loved all those curls!


He he isnt that how you spotted me!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 3, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> He he isnt that how you spotted me!


it is!!  when you have board straight hair like mine, I can get hair envy.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

when we went to Vegas, I have my hair braided blue and purple ... had to stand out. 

Those rubber pants you bought ... are they special in anyway?

I remember this exact same attitude last comp, yet you yourself were amazed at the change in the one week.  You don't think the same kind of change is possible this go around?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 3, 2004)

NT..nothing special about the pants.  Its just one of those suits you can buy at Walmart that make you sweat.  Plastic pants and plastic top.

Things are a lil different this time, so I am not sure about the changes.  I think the weight being up is more the issue with me at this point.  Even though I look different than before.

Jillie is very pretty with those curls.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

Isn't she though ... her hair is super curly.  It's easy to spot her.  When I went to meet her for coffee, I wasn't sure I'd recognize her ... but seeing all the curls, it was easy after that. 

Well ... you've shown nothing but true grit and determination ... I hope things turn out for the best for you ... as you deserve it, you've again worked hard to achieve the bod ole steel.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm trying NT.  Sometimes I don't think I am going at it like the beginning of the year.   Think I am getting tired and ready for some off time.


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Isn't she though ... her hair is super curly.  It's easy to spot her.  When I went to meet her for coffee, I wasn't sure I'd recognize her ... but seeing all the curls, it was easy after that.
> 
> Well ... you've shown nothing but true grit and determination ... I hope things turn out for the best for you ... as you deserve it, you've again worked hard to achieve the bod ole steel.


Sweeeeeet. Oh NT-Jodie does have a nice ass, and it is not big AT ALL


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 3, 2004)

omg...can you say J.LO????


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Jodie, just read in someone elses journal that you are hitting a self-doubt phase, don't sweat it, you look awesome and you'll be ready in time for your contest I'm sure!
Can't remember how many contests you said you've done so far?  Have you gone through this before?  I had one contest (my second one) where I nearly bowed out of it the week prior because I was playing head games with myself.
You're nearly there!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 3, 2004)

Brit...three this year with the upcoming.   Usually only do two.  Umm...I've done 6 total since 2002.
I am doubting myself.  Trying not too, but I am.  Usually don't do it this bad like I am now.  Things have been a lil different with the prep for this show, so that is the majority of the uncertainty I believe.

I gotta pull my head out of my butt soon, got that shoot with Stever Wennerstrom right afterward.  So can't be a slacker.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 3, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Brit...three this year with the upcoming.   Usually only do two.  Umm...I've done 6 total since 2002.
> I am doubting myself.  Trying not too, but I am.  Usually don't do it this bad like I am now.  Things have been a lil different with the prep for this show, so that is the majority of the uncertainty I believe.
> 
> I gotta pull my head out of my butt soon, got that shoot with Stever Wennerstrom right afterward.  So can't be a slacker.



Stay focused girlie, you are so close.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeah, stay focused is right. You didn't spend an entire weekend in Vegas without splurging for nothing now did ya?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 4, 2004)

Nope...I didn't.  

I weighed this am, was 3 lbs lighter.  So that is helping some.   

I'll see if Craig will take some pics this evening.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Sweeeeeet. Oh NT-Jodie does have a nice ass, and it is not big AT ALL


----------



## DrChiro (Nov 4, 2004)

it is not just nice..it is perfect...did you see her in that short ass skirt sat night....damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> it is not just nice..it is perfect...did you see her in that short ass skirt sat night....damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No    Did you take a picture?


----------



## Jill (Nov 4, 2004)

I have proof of that skirt eh Jodie??

Yes hottie pics!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 4, 2004)

OMG...LOL  no panty pics.


----------



## DrChiro (Nov 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'll see if Craig will take some pics this evening.



pictures?....of course i'll take some pictures...  

hey...Bobby is coming to see you at work tomorrow with a birthday present for you...he decided to send you a strip-o-gram using himself as the model...he is going to sing opera and strip naked while washing your car and staring at your butt and saying alot of curse words.


hmmm.....now that would make for a good picture.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> OMG...LOL  no panty pics.



being one who lives in the gutter ... you have to be careful how you word things around here.  One could read that as pics with no panties on.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hmm...Good point NT.  But I was wearing skorts..so it had a built in undies.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Hmm...Good point NT.  But I was wearing skorts..so it had a built in undies.



I've learned you're pretty conservative that way, so I just found it humourous to read it in a different way than what you wrote it as.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm not that conservative.   I hide it well.    

Craig.....If Boobie does that....ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm not that conservative.   I hide it well.



Real well


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 4, 2004)

Ok, okay....what is going on in here?????  Skorts, panties, hiding......


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 4, 2004)

nuttin.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 4, 2004)

whatEVER!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> nuttin.....



see ... she's good at playing it very low key.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 4, 2004)

sorry I had to go J, my boss needed me to get him some water and some Advil....then we've been busy finishing up cleaning his office.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 4, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> see ... she's good at playing it very low key.


I am a good girl.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 4, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> sorry I had to go J, my boss needed me to get him some water and some Advil....then we've been busy finishing up cleaning his office.


It's alright.  I should have been working too, but haven't been.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Nope...I didn't.
> 
> I weighed this am, was 3 lbs lighter.  So that is helping some.
> 
> I'll see if Craig will take some pics this evening.


  See, stress over nothing.

I made up my mind for sure and spoke with some of the people that put on the show with NPC.  I'm doing the show in March.  Now I just have to get the damn ok from my Doc.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 5, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> See, stress over nothing.
> 
> I made up my mind for sure and spoke with some of the people that put on the show with NPC.  I'm doing the show in March.  Now I just have to get the damn ok from my Doc.


BBIng or figure??  And do I get to send you a suit???  

I'm looking better this am.  I'm still stressing, but not as bad this am.  Gawd...I'm getting OLD!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey, Happy Birthday Jodie!!!   
Hope you have an awesome day!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 5, 2004)

Thank you NT and Brit.   So far its good.    

Really really want red velvet cake with 2 inchs of cream cheese frosting.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Thank you NT and Brit.   So far its good.
> 
> Really really want red velvet cake with 2 inchs of cream cheese frosting.




Happy birthday girl!  What is red velvet cake...ohhh ...ahhh, it sounds soooooooooo sinful (AKA YUMMY!)


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 5, 2004)

It's this blood red cake, not sure if it would be the same as a yellow with a different color, but it is so yummy...

Or....an Italian Cream Cheese Cake.  MMMMMMM


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2004)

> Or....an Italian Cream Cheese Cake. MMMMMMM



Oh my god!! I am coming over!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 5, 2004)

LOL...Bring beer too!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2004)

_Happy  Birthday Jodie !!_


_Hope its a good one !!!_


----------



## Jill (Nov 5, 2004)

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthdayyyyyyyyy dearrrrrrrrrrr Jodieeeeeeeeee, happy birthday to you!!!!!!!!!!!  

Have a fantastic day!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> BBIng or figure??  And do I get to send you a suit???
> 
> I'm looking better this am.  I'm still stressing, but not as bad this am.  Gawd...I'm getting OLD!!!


Happy Birthday Jodie  

Bodybuilding   Definately on the suit  However, because they don't do figure like NPC does I might cross and do both.  

I actually changed my mind already   I found 2 natural shows I want to do instead.  I thought for my first time in BB I would be throwing myself to the wolves in NPC.  ABA/INBA is having 1 show March 19th and another April 2nd.  I figured with them so close together I could do both.  If would be great experience before I try my luck against the wolves.  There are here www.naturalbodybuilding.com


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2004)

> I actually changed my mind already  I found 2 natural shows I want to do instead. I thought for my first time in BB I would be throwing myself to the wolves in NPC. ABA/INBA is having 1 show March 19th and another April 2nd. I figured with them so close together I could do both. If would be great experience before I try my luck against the wolves. There are here www.naturalbodybuilding.com



Yeah, if you are natural go natural.  I will compete in the NPC but only to use it as a means to try different things with my carbs and contest prep, etc...I can't measure up to guys that are running shit year round so why bother.  I will try and focus on just natural shows as much as I can.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 6, 2004)

Jodi...NPC bbing would be tough going in as a natty.  In natty shows the girls have a complete different look than the NPC.   You can come in a lil softer.

Patrick....still got that pic on your cellie?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 6, 2004)

Today...I woke up and stepped on the scale......130.  It's coming down finally!  I'm thinking I should hit 125 or so by Sat, when I add in the diuretics. Have only today and tomorrow left of the two a days for cardio, then M, T, W will only be 30 mins in the pm depending on how I think the tree trunks look.  My body is at the point where it pyshicaly does not want to go to the gym to lift a single wieght.  But I drag myself there and do what has to be done.  

As far as this next week, I plan to go extremely low carb over the weekend, add them back  Mon, drop them back down T, W, T, then add them back for Friday.  Sodium loading until Th, then cutting it back then.  Water up til Friday 4pm, then cutting it out.  It's what I did last time and it worked pretty well.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2004)

> Patrick....still got that pic on your cellie?



yeah...why?  the one of my abs you mean?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 6, 2004)

Just checking....

How long you gonna keep that on your phone?


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2004)

I need your advice-I bought some diuretics in Vegas-cause ive never seen them here. How many days can you take them for??? They REALLY help with the bloat it is so friggin amazing and wonderful I just dont want to turn onto a diuretic junkie

Thanks

Oh, im kicking myself cause I wish i would have got an 'in person' loopk at your abbies in vegas


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Just checking....
> 
> How long you gonna keep that on your phone?




I don't know.  Why?

Maybe until I get a new phone.  Why?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I need your advice-I bought some diuretics in Vegas-cause ive never seen them here. How many days can you take them for??? They REALLY help with the bloat it is so friggin amazing and wonderful I just dont want to turn onto a diuretic junkie
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Oh, im kicking myself cause I wish i would have got an 'in person' loopk at your abbies in vegas


Jillie..I normally do not take them, I add them in on Wed for a sat. show. Usually use the dandelion root and uva usa stuff.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't know.  Why?
> 
> Maybe until I get a new phone.  Why?


If you get a new phone....do you plan to transfer the pic too?    

Just curious is all.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi just wanted to pop in and say hello to see how you're doing lady


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> If you get a new phone....do you plan to transfer the pic too?
> 
> Just curious is all.




probably.  that is the only picture of myself that I have ever liked.  I hate all the others.  I look like a moron.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 6, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hi just wanted to pop in and say hello to see how you're doing lady


I'm having issues....I posted that noodles were bad carbs...thought it said protein.    

Otherwise....I'm good. saw veins in the lower abs this am.   
and was able to get some prescript. water pills for Sat.  so all should be good.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 6, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> probably.  that is the only picture of myself that I have ever liked.  I hate all the others.  I look like a moron.


why not load it on to the pc then get a blown up pic of it to keep?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 6, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> why not load it on to the pc then get a blown up pic of it to keep?




I saved it in my yahoo brief case. lol...I like it on my phone though.  It motivates me.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 7, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I saved it in my yahoo brief case. lol...I like it on my phone though.  It motivates me.


Does it attract more girls?  Craig wanted to know if it gets you more umm...pussy?


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm having issues....I posted that noodles were bad carbs...thought it said protein.
> 
> Otherwise....I'm good. saw veins in the lower abs this am.
> and was able to get some prescript. water pills for Sat. so all should be good.


This is wonderful. I am working hard to achieve better abdominal strength and maybe even some visible muscle definition. You are so very inspiring right now.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 7, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> This is wonderful. I am working hard to achieve better abdominal strength and maybe even some visible muscle definition. You are so very inspiring right now.


You'll get there.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Does it attract more girls?  Craig wanted to know if it gets you more umm...pussy?




I don't know....LOL, I rarely show it to anyone.  I just leave it there to motivate myself when I am bulking.  To remeber to keep the goal insight.  I hate showing shit like that to people.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 7, 2004)

Craig wanted to know.  I just posted his question.  

I'm an angel.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm an angel.




yeah, my ass you are.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 7, 2004)

I am.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 7, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I am.




I know  

Craig isn't though.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 7, 2004)

He isn't?    Hmm...


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 7, 2004)

Tomorrow is only 1 thing of cardio!  Yippeeeeeeeeeee.  I'm so sick of cardio.  30 mins on the bike.  I've only been doing the bike to keep the leggies from stressing too much.

Still putting stones on this one piece suit.  It's gonna have some major bling bling going on!  After I finish those, gotta have Craig pin the straps in the right place to sew the loops for hooking it in the back.  Two piece I have to adjust the straps as well.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2004)

Morning J....how are ya this morning?   Only 1 session of cardio?  Lucky thing.

OK, gotta go find drugs now.....man I wish this pinched nerve or whatever it is would go the f@*K away!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 8, 2004)

*******quietly waiting for some pics......*******


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh...Hmm.  Pics.  Let me see how I feel when I get home tonight.  After work is upper body workout/30 mins cardio/tan for 20 mins.  Then food then maybe pics....

Jillie...I'm changing almost daily so pics would look different tomorrow.

Tam...share the meds...I got a no caffiene headache.  Gonna drink some hot green tea to see if it will help.  Craig said I could have it.    

Weighed 126 this am.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2004)

All I have is some Aleve J....sorry.  The Green tea should help, keep in mind though you may need to steep it a little longer than usual though.....Oh yeah, for an even quicker remedy, try sucking on the tea bag itself, after you've steeped it of course.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 8, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> All I have is some Aleve J....sorry.  The Green tea should help, keep in mind though you may need to steep it a little longer than usual though.....Oh yeah, for an even quicker remedy, try sucking on the tea bag itself, after you've steeped it of course.


LOL...I can see myself sucking on a teabag at the office.    Isn't that a term used by gay men too?   

i did find some Tylenol.  Took 2.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm not sure about that w/ regard to the gay men....maybe you can ask Boobie....  

HUH......I didn't even think about that when I wrote it...you'd better wait until you get home


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2004)

Jodie ... do you have any pics with the infamous Boobie in them?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Jodie ... do you have any pics with the infamous Boobie in them?


NT...I tried to get one in Vegas.  He about flipped out.  You can ask Craig, Jodi, Patrick and Jake.  He would only let me get one of his "good side".  Trust me..the man has no ass and there are no good sides to him.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2004)

LOL, that's right.  He said he didn't want his face online because of us Internet weirdos


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

That guy is one in a million I tell ya.  Dont ask P about him(its his hero lol)

It was great meeting you Jodie, and tell Craig that I said hello.

P.S. Happy Belated


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 8, 2004)

Aww..thank you Jake.  It was wonderful meeting you too.  I'd tell Craig, but he is snoring on the sofa. Every few minutes he thikns I say something and says huh??


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes...us internet weirdos!   You know...he said he thought everyone was really nice after all.


----------



## DrChiro (Nov 9, 2004)

*and why do you know that?*



			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> LOL...I can see myself sucking on a teabag at the office.    Isn't that a term used by gay men too?
> 
> i did find some Tylenol.  Took 2.




actually i can explain the proper use of the term "tea-bagging" when you get home later...i think i'll have to show you...just to make sure you got it


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 9, 2004)

Allllrighty then


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> NT...I tried to get one in Vegas.  He about flipped out.  You can ask Craig, Jodi, Patrick and Jake.  He would only let me get one of his "good side".  Trust me..the man has no ass and there are no good sides to him.



that is too funny.  The idea that people think that meeting people over the internet makes them weird is quite humorous.  I picked up IronTime once here at the busstop to meet him.  My wife wanted me to call once we arrived at the mall to ensure that he wasn't some freaked out killer.    Personally I don't think it's any more dangerous than meeting a stranger you meet in person.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 9, 2004)

Boobie is just weird.  He's screwy in the head.

And Craig....thanks for the explanation in the PM.


----------



## DrChiro (Nov 9, 2004)

As far as meeting people on-line goes.....if you talk to them quite a bit (as we all seem to do here)...you get a fairly good idea of a person's personality and qualities. So unless they are completely full of crap on here...meeting them in person shouldn't be a big suprise.

At least the people I met in Vegas were pretty close to what I imagined they would be...and I happened to like them all very much and hope to see them again.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 9, 2004)

I want a DIET COKE!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I want a DIET COKE!!!!


NO  !!!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 9, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> NO  !!!


Smartazz!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

there is just to much boobie bashing going on here.  The man is a genious, can't you see that?   There were several isolated incidents in vegas were he would say something that would make Jake and I laugh to tears!!  The man is one of the funniest peoepl i have ever met.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Smartazz!


   Just looking out for you Jodie


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> As far as meeting people on-line goes...meeting them in person shouldn't be a big suprise.


good thing I didn't make it.


----------



## DrChiro (Nov 9, 2004)

*boobie fan club?*



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> there is just to much boobie bashing going on here.  The man is a genious, can't you see that?   There were several isolated incidents in vegas were he would say something that would make Jake and I laugh to tears!!  The man is one of the funniest peoepl i have ever met.



he can be funny....and certainly entertaining...but for Jodie and I that novelty wore off a LONG LONG time ago...you try trining with him 5 days a weeks for 4 months and lets see how you feel about him then!

I am glad he entertained you guys in Vegas though!


----------



## DrChiro (Nov 9, 2004)

*my thoughts exactly*



			
				naturaltan said:
			
		

> good thing I didn't make it.




yeah I was thinkin' that too.   

"I hope that NT guy doesnt show up...that would just ruin the whole freakin trip"

not!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> he can be funny....and certainly entertaining...but for Jodie and I that novelty wore off a LONG LONG time ago...you try trining with him 5 days a weeks for 4 months and lets see how you feel about him then!
> 
> I am glad he entertained you guys in Vegas though!




yeah I know.  I could see how he could get to you.  I feel really bad for the guy though.  You two are saints.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 9, 2004)

It was funny watching you two laugh at him because he was clueless!
 

he's wanting to go to the show Saturday, but I do not want him there.  He makes an idiot of himself with stupid comments to the women and to the men.  I want to run and hide when he opens his mouth.

Gary....THANK YOU.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 9, 2004)

where's my explaination in a pm???


----------



## DrChiro (Nov 9, 2004)

*hmm*



			
				Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> where's my explaination in a pm???




I'll let Jodie pass along my PM if she wants to...if you get it from her its cool...if you get it from me it is perverted.

At least i think thats how it works....lol.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 9, 2004)

I already deleted the PM.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 9, 2004)

Cool Hand Craig, you are one smart cookie


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I already deleted the PM.




so see Craig, now you have to ask permission......I don't think it's still categorized at perversion if you ask permission....


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 9, 2004)

he is a smart cookie


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh my gosh.,......I can't wait for you guys to be here.........


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 9, 2004)

Not long!  Hey....where are we gonna eat??  We can have bad stuff while Craig is in class.    

I know where the Cheesecake Factory is.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

Woohoo... not long now Jodie, how are you feeling?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 9, 2004)

I know where several Cheesecake Factories are.  We could also have PF Changs, we could have mexican, we could have Italian.  We could have it all if we wanted!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 9, 2004)

Not too bad.  I'm usually pretty good the last week. I don't do a carb deplete so like isn't to suck azz.  My lifts do suck!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

Make sure someone is taking lots of pics!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Make sure someone is taking lots of pics!!!


Aughhhhhhhh.  do they have too?  j/k

I'm wearing that itty bitty pink two piece.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Aughhhhhhhh.  do they have too?  j/k
> 
> I'm wearing that itty bitty pink two piece.



No better reason then that


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2004)

Boobie was funny until he started picking how much I ate!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Aughhhhhhhh.  do they have too?  j/k
> 
> I'm wearing that itty bitty pink two piece.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I want a DIET COKE!!!!


What is wrong with Diet Coke?  Just curious.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

Aspartame = Bloating 
At least that's the reason I drop it two weeks pre-contest.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Boobie was funny until he started picking how much I ate!


Jodi...we have healthy appetites.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Boobie was funny until he started picking how much I ate!




yeah, he picked on how much food I ate too.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 9, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> What is wrong with Diet Coke?  Just curious.


There are alot of things that can make you hold water.  But I still want one.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, he picked on how much food I ate too.


Well hell Patrick....the man things he is in good shape at 168.      He swears he has "good legs".  LOL  Craig and you have the good calves!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jodi...we have healthy appetites.


I know


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> There are alot of things that can make you hold water. But I still want one.


Whoa, i hadn't thought of that.  I have had tons of that stuff lately.  good luck Jodi!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 9, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Whoa, i hadn't thought of that.  I have had tons of that stuff lately.  good luck Jodi!


Thank you Jeanie..just a few more days.  I wouldn't worry too much about the soda's unless your drinking tons of it a day.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 10, 2004)

This am was 125.

Craig was over visiting with Mary Hobbs (she's a National level BBer and has a supp. store.)  this morning..she told him there are 75 girls in figure, it will be in 4 height classes.  The show has 175 competitors total, plus late entries still coming in.

My shoot with Steve Wennerstrom is at One to One, which is a gym that I use to train at when I was training with John Sherman, plus Jon who does bodyfat for us is there.  

Yes....I am actually freaking out.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn, that is a lot of girls!!!!  How the hell can you not take boobie??


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 10, 2004)

I can't take him.....I want to enjoy the show, not be embaressed.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Well hell Patrick....the man things he is in good shape at 168.



hey hey ... easy now on us little guys


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hey hey ... easy now on us little guys


Nothing wrong with be smaller in size, but he thinks he has good legs when they looklike sticks.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

> Yes....I am actually freaking out.



*hug*


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 10, 2004)

aww..thank you


Craig has been giving me lots of them too.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with be smaller in size, but he thinks he has good legs when they looklike sticks.



oh


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 10, 2004)

He never trains those sticks either.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm sneaking in at work when I shouldn't be  

I'm bored.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 10, 2004)

LOL...sounds like me.  I'm still stoning my suit.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> He never trains those sticks either.



it's hard to tell on us 160lb'ers.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> it's hard to tell on us 160lb'ers.


He wears bigger clothes to make them look bigger.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2004)

heh heh...I wear tighter shirts to look bigger...


----------



## Jill (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey lady, we are still waiting for your pics.....I *KNOW* you are looking hot

What are your first cheats gonna be????


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

Jillie..these are from this morning.  Food.....Fajita's!! from Pappasito's.    

The rest of the water should come off the legs by Sat.  When they are tightened you can see more diff. in them.  


Today I stop the sodium load and begin the tanning stuff.     Have a dental appt to get the teeth cleaned, then one to get the hair made red and a fresh cut, after that finish the top on the two piece since I made one that fits my ittty titties and finish the straps on the one.  Have to have these for Friday's shoot.

Tanya called the oter day....She's coming to watch the show and has one of her puppies in a Dog show over here too!  I'm excited cause I get to spend the day with all my friends and my Craigie Pooh.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

I can't say I'm surprised at the pics ... again, you have done a fabulous job.  Enjoy your show!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2004)

lookin' lean.  what does boobie say?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2004)

Pics are looking awesome!   
Good luck this coming weekend Jodie.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lookin' lean.  what does boobie say?


What Boobie has to say does not matter.  He wanted to ride with us to the night show, but we lied to him and said we weren't coming back home after prejudging.    Last time coming back from the night show I wanted to kill him.


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

Looking great, as always


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

Thank you Brit, NT and Patrick!  I'm ready for normal stuff.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

so do you have any plans to compete again after this?  Is competing like any other hobbie/interest bug?  You can put it away for a while, but it will come back to bite you.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

NT..I'll probably do something in June or so.  Depends how I do in this one.   I would like to do a National level show, but I do not want to do one if I'm not in the top 3 of my class.  When you get to a Natioanl level, those girls don't play around.  You've got to be the top of your game to go up against them in the NPC and being qualified for that level doesn't always mean you can place.  I don't want to do one and be the chunky chick on stage that has no business being up there.   Each time I do a show, I improve, so that is good for me, plus I go into them with a positive attitude and just want to have fun while doing it.  If I place good...that's just the icing on the cake to me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2004)

You've always got a positive attitude....that's what I love about you and your shows.  You always go into them AND come out of them with the right frame of mind.

I'd love to get to that level, someday....someday


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

Tam...I just try to be realstic about it.  My first show I ever did taught me a good lesson....

I looked my best for me...but I seriously thought I should have placed better, even had an attitude about it.  But looking back, I just realized I looked stupid with that attitude that I should have won.  

Now..I just do it to see how I can improve me and not for anything else.  I laugh now at those that have the bad attitude and thik their shit don't stink.  It all smells either way...some of us just use air freshing spray~


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> It all smells either way...some of us just use air freshing spray~



See, now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

Banana Nut Bread.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2004)

Chocolate cupcakes.... ;

At least that's what I just had


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

I have yellow cake mix and frosting, butterfingers, and muffin mix in the cabinet.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2004)

What happened to the red velvet cake?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

Umm...I changed my mind.   Spent 20 mins in the baking isle at the food store last night.   I couldn't decide.


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

You and your cake with frosting


----------



## Jill (Nov 11, 2004)

In vegas I had cake flavored icecream with yellow cake smashed up in it It was so sweet_* I * _ actually threw some of it out


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2004)

YOU threw away ice cream?   What are you nutss???  I have gone to Marble Slab before and got ice cream and had so much left over I put it in the freezer.......come to think of it, I think it's still there.   I think it was right after that, that I decided to get back on my diet.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

one of the suits I have sewn~~~~>> http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts...hoto=02HK0014010004&start=0&album=0&adjust=-1


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

I never have left over icecream.  I eat all of it.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> one of the suits I have sewn~~~~>> http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts...hoto=02HK0014010004&start=0&album=0&adjust=-1


That's awsome.  It's very pretty.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

Thank you.  That is Linda, she is doing the show this weekend too.  She weighs like 100lbs.  I'll have 20 lbs more on her.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2004)

that's a great suit J.   I really like that.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

The pink one I am wearing is cut like that one.  Linda stoned that one herself.  
Thank you Tamtam!

Gawd...I can have no salt.  Ms. Dash sucks!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Thank you.  That is Linda, she is doing the show this weekend too.  She weighs like 100lbs.  I'll have 20 lbs more on her.




Are you the same height?  I am sure you will look really good next to her if you are.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

Jake...she is shorter than me.  Can you believe she use to ride elephants in the circus?  I'm being serious!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

I had to look at that link again after you said that LOL  Thats quite the job she had there.  I would never have guessed.
How are you feeling today?  Your pics look great.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

Feeling pretty good.   Just ready to get to the normal food like mac n cheese, hamburgers with the bun and cheese, french fries loaded with ketchup, Ya know...the good stuff.

How's being back home?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Thats normal food? 

I actually HATE being back home.  I miss hanging out with my cousin in Vegas, and being lazy.  She is my best friend.
On top of that, its raining/snowing here, so thats kinda a bummer.  Oh, and back to work.. (I am full of good things to say, no?) 

Were you happy to get back home?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

Happy to be rid of Bobby.  It was nice to meet everyone, but Vegas has no trees or grass, plus was too cold for me!  It was good to get back to the normal routine.

We are suppose to get cold weather tonight.  You sending it our way????


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

You know it 

Was that your first time to Vegas?  It was earlier this year, that they made a NEW law.  Its called "desert scape" or something.  The city actually pays people to dig their grass up, and put down rocks.  Its now illegal to purchase grass there.  Its pretty messed up, because it used to be nice.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

It was our first time.  

OMG...I would die with no grass.   That's just icky.   I caught a lil brown lizard in the kitchen at the apt. while we were there.  Poor thing was so cold!  The ones here change colors from green to brown to blend in with whatever they are on...I guess there brown is the only color needed.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Yea, my cousin has this little dog(teacup yorkie) and she bought a townhouse just so it could have grass.  The "board" of the area, made everyone tear up their grass.  Its sad watching the dog cross the rocks.. it hurts his feet.

Did you try and catch him by the tail?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm not that stupid...if I would have done that his poor tail would have come off!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

The one piece........

I pulled the boobie inserts up further so the top is fiulled up more.  But did it after the pic.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Did you make that suit?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

I did Jake.      Each stone is hand set too!  Close to 300 of them if not more.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow, your a pro.  That looks fantastic.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

Thank you!!  I'm still learning on these things.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> The one piece........
> 
> I pulled the boobie inserts up further so the top is fiulled up more.  But did it after the pic.


That is gorgeous!!  You look great too 

Vegas is a bit cooler than AZ its also more desert like.  We have grass at my house and trees but lots of cacti too.  It's not brown here like it is in Vegas but it aint' no green lush either.  I don't mind because I LOVE the dry HEAT!!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 11, 2004)

The dry heat would be nice.  But I have to have green.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 12, 2004)

121 this am.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2004)

good job J.....I love that suit too, that is really BEAUTIFUL.

Hey, I couldn't remember, are you guys going to go to the night show here?  If not, I have tickets to Good Charlotte if you guys wanna go.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 12, 2004)

We haven't got tickets yet Tam.  What is Good Charlotte?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 12, 2004)

I asked Craig...he said he would like to go with ya'll.  LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

121 

You are simply amazing Miss Jodie.  In the pics you posted you were 125'ish?  
Are you happy with where you are now?

Your suits are looking very nice!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2004)

Good Charlotte is a band, someone else is coming with them, but I'm not sure who....I'll find out.

Anywho.  I have 4 tickets in a VIP suite at Nokia Live.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2004)

Sum 41 is coming w/ Good Charlotte


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Jodie!!!!  You getting excited about your comp??


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 12, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Good Charlotte is a band, someone else is coming with them, but I'm not sure who....I'll find out.
> 
> Anywho.  I have 4 tickets in a VIP suite at Nokia Live.


KEWL!!  Count us in Tam.   Sooooooooo...where we gonna eat beforre hand???


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

well Miss Jodie

Have a great weekend!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 12, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey Jodie!!!!  You getting excited about your comp??


Jillie...more scared!   Its a HUGE show.  I always get butterflies when its big.
I think I will be ready tomorrow.   

We used the Olympic Tan....Pretty good stuff!  Looks very natural even outside!!  Still have two more coats to do for a total of 3.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 12, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> well Miss Jodie
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Hey NT!  How are you?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

> We used the Olympic Tan....Pretty good stuff! Looks very natural even outside!! Still have two more coats to do for a total of 3.



Have you ever used that stuff H.E.A.T?  I think that is what it is called?  there were guys using it at my show.  the idea was that it caused heat at the surface of the skin, bringing out more vascularity.


Good luck tomorrow.....you rock!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

Great ... only one more hour before home time!  

Are you feeling confident in how thing's have turned out for this comp?  You seem to be pretty upbeat again.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Have you ever used that stuff H.E.A.T?  I think that is what it is called?  there were guys using it at my show.  the idea was that it caused heat at the surface of the skin, bringing out more vascularity.
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow.....you rock!!!


Craig has used Hot Stuff, said that worked pretty well.  I haven't tried either.  I usually just have a small candy bar before hand and they pop out.

NT...I am feeling better now.   I wasn't too sure several weeks ago.  Tried something different and wasn't sure of the outcome.  But it turned out to be good.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

oh, hot stuff.....that is it.  i may try that stuff.  so he gave it good feedback then.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 12, 2004)

Yep...He liked it, but said it smells kinda funny.

Also use the Olympic Tan instead of the Protan.  Much better than protan!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

olympic tan?  never heard of it.  what is better?  darker?  get it a bodybuilding.com?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2004)

I don't know Jodie....we'll find somewhere to eat though.   

It should be so much fun!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 12, 2004)

Bodybuilding.com has it.  It's like 10.95.   You don't have to use as many coats to get dark.  Its not that orange color, it turns a more natural looking dark brown even in the sunlight.  You don't smell like ass, the little bottle gives you alot.  Its like a foam that you rub on.  It does stain the skin and comes off a lil like protan.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 12, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I don't know Jodie....we'll find somewhere to eat though.
> 
> It should be so much fun!!!


ok.!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

Goodluck at the comp.

After you can eat "Cake, cookies, pies Oh my!"


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh, hot stuff.....that is it.  i may try that stuff.  so he gave it good feedback then.



Not sure what the reasoning is behind it but Hot Stuff is banned in our federation.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Jodie, all the best for tomorrow.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Jodie....good luck!   Much love  to you and be sure to call me this weekend okay?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Not sure what the reasoning is behind it but Hot Stuff is banned in our federation.



So you cant compete anymore?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> So you cant compete anymore?



Hmmm... not sure what you mean?     You just can't use Hot Stuff.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

Oy!  I was calling YOU 'hot stuff'...


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Oy!  I was calling YOU 'hot stuff'...



Whoooooosh!!! That one went straight over my head... duh!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Whoooooosh!!! That one went straight over my head... duh!




hahahahahhaahha,..........are you sure you aren't blond?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 12, 2004)

Good luck Jodie  


Kick some ass, have some fun and then EAT !!!!!!!  


O h and tell Tanya Hi!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahahahahhaahha,..........are you sure you aren't blond?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 12, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Goodluck at the comp.
> 
> After you can eat "Cake, cookies, pies Oh my!"


Then I have to start a new darn journal...Maybe the Journey to my Fatness!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 12, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Not sure what the reasoning is behind it but Hot Stuff is banned in our federation.


Craig says it has niacin in it or something?


----------



## missy24 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Tomorrow - Good Luck!*

Jodie - Best of Luck tomorrow!   I'll be cheering for you!  
Pam F. and I will be there for the pre-judging!  If there is time, I will seek you out to say hi!

Sorry I was AWOL on you that weekend - my father in law passed away and we are still trying to get back to normal around here.

Susan


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

GL Jodie


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 12, 2004)

missy24 said:
			
		

> Jodie - Best of Luck tomorrow!   I'll be cheering for you!
> Pam F. and I will be there for the pre-judging!  If there is time, I will seek you out to say hi!
> 
> Sorry I was AWOL on you that weekend - my father in law passed away and we are still trying to get back to normal around here.
> ...




Susan...Pam should know who I am, she has test judged me before.  LOL
Be sure to hunt me down!

Don't worry about that weekend, much more important to be with the family.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 12, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> GL Jodie


Thank you Lis!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 12, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> GL Jodie


Thank you Lis!!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2004)

*JODIE!!!!!!*


Go get em' girl!  Sending my best wishes your way!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 12, 2004)

* Goodluck Jodie!  *​


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 13, 2004)

Thank you Jodi and Emma!  I should be able to have some pics betweent the shows.  I'll be sure to share.

Weighed 119 this am, but that will change soon as I eat my baked goodies.  Two days low low carb and I should be popping pretty good by 9:30 with the carbs.

The comp. meeting lastnight was 3 hours long, 2 hours of just weigh ins!!!  It's the biggest show they have ever had in the State of Texas.   Probably as many open men as there are figure girls.  Novice men is pretty big too!

Well...I'm off to shower, apply another coat of tan, then put on my clown face!

Everyone have a good day!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 13, 2004)

good luck JLB


----------



## Jill (Nov 13, 2004)

Goooooooooooooo Gettem' Girlie!


----------



## missy24 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Jodie looked wonderful*

I saw Jodie at this mornings prejudging and she looked wonderful  *Best Abs up there*. The short class was huge - 16 women and they *ALL* looked good.  I'm sure the judges had a hard time scoring. 

My pictures are to large to post but I will try later.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 13, 2004)

Susan!!  You are a real sweetheart!  Thank you for the choc. covered pretzels!

Did I hide my cramping feet?  I thought I was gonna die up there this time.  I dehydrated too much and was feeling pretty icky since Friday.  Was a few times I wanted to just walk off and find a huge bottle of water. Sweating, queezy and all!

I know my placings are gonnas suck, so we had Olive Garden for lunch so I'm not feeling as drained at this time.

Still trying to figure out where all those girls came from!   I swear it is the toughest show I have done.   Everyone one of those figure girls looked awesome, all four height classes!  Not one of them did not belong on that stage.  

The girl that I made her suit, should be in the top 5, she looked so good!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 13, 2004)

Mmmmm.......Olive Garden.  What did you have?  Damn, that's alot of women!

Congrats, regardless where you place! 

I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 13, 2004)

Buttloads of salad, 2 bread sticks, 1 choc. mousse cake and chiken with bow tie pasta and veggies in a lemon sauce.  It was ok.

Some pics for ya'll.  First two are the 13 in masters. last one is 16 in short.  I'm easy to spot....look for the chunky legs.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 13, 2004)

I can pick you out from your suit, not your legs   Your legs look great from what I can see here.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

Pics look awesome, can't wait to see more!
Did you have fun? (I mean apart for the the queasy dizziness   )
Look forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 14, 2004)

Brit and Jodi...I would have had alot of fun had I not felt so bad.  All the girls were wonderful.  Most of them were first timers and weren't really sure what to expect so it was nice to help them.  

There were a few times that I thought I would pass out and that Craig would have to come pick me off the stage.  Craig said I pulled it off, but I don't see how I did.  I didn't start to feel ok until I had lunch, after that things turned around and I felt like the normal me.  

I completely forgot I was in master's, so I had changed into my one piece then went to sit with Craig and a few friends...then realized..oh shit, I still have master's in my two piece.  Made it back in plenty of time, but really just wanted to go home.  Then when I finally got to go sit with everyone, my toes and legs kept cramping so bad.  It hurt so damn bad that I was in tears because it wouldn't stop. I didn't think they were every going to stop.  Poor Craig felt so helpless because there wasn't anything he could truly do to make them go away.

The night show was much better!  No cramps and was not feeling icky.  Had a whole new attitude by then.  In the pics I have to me you can see the difference.  

Linda who I made the suit for did awesome!!  She took 3 rd place.  I was so happy for her!  She had been training for this since Jan.  They had to diet her down and put muscle on her, so it was a well deserved placing.  She's brining me her Jagwear one piece so I can get a pattern off it, for doing so, I told her I would make her a suit for nothing, since I need more practice.

My son was there as well with his big azz camera, so he has the good pics.  He shot really different things which are kinda kewl.  He shot ramden bodyparts.  feet, chests, legs, hands...but he did get some of all us girls peeking from back stage watching the fitness girls.  He also got some great pics of Dexter and Coleman guest posing.  Man..both of their guest posing sucked!!  Basically just stood there and moved a lil.  BORING!!!!


----------



## missy24 (Nov 14, 2004)

*You did great, Jodie!*

Hope you are feeling great this morning, Jodie.  

It was fun seeing you...and  it was _really scary_ to see how many women can look that great, this late in the year.  I wonder what next year will bring.

Your posing was one of the best up there.  Did Craig tell you how BAD some of the posing was?  Mike was commenting to Pam during the break that he was really disappointed in the posing.  Sounds like a $$ opportunity, doesn't it?  Posing clinics?

And how about that armless woman who did Fitness?  Amazing!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey thanks for the report!
I'm glad the evening show was more fun for you... funny when I was reading your description of how you felt in the morning it took me back to Nationals, had a similar experience, felt so damn shitty and like I was gonna to pass out and in between rounds I was getting wicked back spasms, I seriously consider walking off the stage. 
I hope you are enjoying some yummy food now. Going to IHop today?   
So what's next for you, gonna kick back and relax or do you have your next show already lined up?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Jodie   I'm glad to hear you felt better and the night show went better.  Do you take potassium while dropping water?  A my competition while I was dropping water my lower back cramped badly then I found out I was suppose to take extra potassium and felt better when I did that.  I learned alot about minerals after that experience. 

That's awsome about the suits!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 14, 2004)

Jodi....I was loading the potassium since Wed, so don't think that was it.  I didn't drop my water until 5pm on Friday, kept it high all the way to that point.  I really think it was the Triamterene that got me but what is weird to me is that it is suppose to be potassium sparing and I have used it before.  I usually just use it on Friday night, but I took one Thursday night and then one on Friday.  I seriously felt drunk when I woke up Sat.  Just walking around anywhere was a pain that whole day.  

Susan..thank you on the complaints on my posing.  Can you believe I didn't even practice this time.  LOL   I didn't walk in my shoes but a week before and only around the house.  I had my big fuzzy slippers that I was walking around in back stage, whenever I would put the shoes on, the toes would cramp right up, so I thought best to only put them on when I had too.  I was hoping noone really payed much attention to me figeting up there.  I really wanted to talk with you some more, call me sometime this week, K?  

Brit..Isn't it odd how we learn from the things we do?  LOL  I know I won't try that approach again.  I had IHOP Sat. morning before prejudging, kinda hard to enjoy it when ya couldn't have a BIG glass of OJ to wash it down!  More I think about it...theat OJ may have made me geel better.

The pics attached my son took:  First one is Ms.Linda, then me, then us girls watching Fitness, then the one and only Mr. Coleman.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 14, 2004)

should be:  me, 3 of short class then one of masters.  I'm not into women, but these girls were all hot!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 14, 2004)

Good Golly !!! You look great! Your abs were the best set there hands down. I love the suits too.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 14, 2004)

More that my son took:  From his point of view.....


----------



## BritChick (Nov 14, 2004)

Awesome pics, you looked amazing Jodie!


----------



## Jill (Nov 14, 2004)

You look amazing Jodie!!!! Nice!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 14, 2004)

Looking Good Jodie , as usual !


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thank you Jillie and Gary.  Just wish I felt the same on the way I turned out.  Always next time.  Gotta stay more focused and such.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2004)

Jodie, you look fantastic.  If you are not happy with the way you turned I can understand that as we all have certain expectations of ourselves.  BUT........don't knock the way you look because you look great!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh I'm not knocking Jodi...Just know what I need to improve upon.  It's all in the legs.  Told my Mom thank you for those things today!  Also jusy a lil lost on when I plan to go back to the gym and resume with somewhat of a clean type of diet.  I don't want to puff up too much.

You'd be proud of me....2 bagels with butter, left over Katz Deli from last night for lunch (pasta and alfredo sauce), 1 slice of bannana nut bread that I baked, 1 choc. covered pretzel stick, 7 mini butterfingers, and 1 pepperoni roll with 3 slices of pizza.  Food for today! 

Jodi...you have got to use the Olympic Tan when you do your show.  Its so easy to use, only takes 10 to 15 mins for one coat!  Nice pretty color too and you look nice n brown in the sun!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 14, 2004)

I am proud  

Mmmmmm........all that food sounds soooo good   I've been a girl lately patiently waiting for Thanksgiving to pig out!  LOL!

I'll definately give it a try.  I didn't like protan at all.  made me look scalely which is why I went with Dream Tan.  How many coats did you have to use?


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 15, 2004)

Jodie you looked great!!!! LOL @ your son's point of view shots!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahahahahhaahha,..........are you sure you aren't blond?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow!! you looked fantastic Jodie!!  Congratulations! 

Enjoy the post-competition food rituals!!  You deserve it!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

I missed that you were competing...  
Congrats Jodie and might i add that YOU are hot


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

CONGRATS Jodie!!!!  You look     and I agree with the masses..you have amazing abs!  I LOVE your suit..you did a great job on it!!!  Very pretty color too!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 15, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I am proud
> 
> Mmmmmm........all that food sounds soooo good   I've been a girl lately patiently waiting for Thanksgiving to pig out!  LOL!
> 
> I'll definately give it a try.  I didn't like protan at all.  made me look scalely which is why I went with Dream Tan.  How many coats did you have to use?



Jodi...I used 3 coats (could have gotten away with 1), but I did tan in the bed for two weeks every day before hand so I was pretty dark to begin with.  One bottle should do the trick.  Doesn't dry you out as bad either.  If you wanted to do all coats in one day you could because it is so easy to apply.

I'm trying not to be too bad with foods, gotta resume some sort of schedule this week before turkey day!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the sweet comments.  It does mean alot to me!  Ya'll are truly wonderful!  I'm lucky to have ya'll as my freinds in space.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 15, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> You look amazing Jodie!!!! Nice!


Jillie...your hair is straight!  How did you do that with all those pretty curls?  It looks good both ways!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 15, 2004)

Today has been....let jodie eat buttloads of cake day!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm lucky to have ya'll as my freinds in space.



Even if boobie thinks we're weird? lol  You looked fantastic


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 15, 2004)

Even if Boobie thinks everyone is weird.  He's the weird one, not us.


----------



## Jill (Nov 15, 2004)

Yellow cake with chocolate frosting or french silk???


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 15, 2004)

Jillie!  Yellow with choc frosting.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hmm...French silk choc pie does sound yummy too!  But I will wait on that til the weekend or so.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 15, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Today has been....let jodie eat buttloads of cake day!!


  Go Jodie!  Hope you enjoy


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Buttloads of salad, 2 bread sticks, 1 choc. mousse cake and chiken with bow tie pasta and veggies in a lemon sauce.  It was ok.
> 
> Some pics for ya'll.  First two are the 13 in masters. last one is 16 in short.  I'm easy to spot....look for the chunky legs.


ppffftt...chunky legs....
on WHOM?
You look lean, tight, and amazing! The abs! The muscle...wow!
Chunky legs...shut it! 
Congratulations!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Go Jodie!  Hope you enjoy


I did Jodi!  Finished the day with Fajitas and lots of chips with salsa!


Thank you Burner, that is nice of you!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 16, 2004)

Results are posted...I took last in both my classes.  Oh well.  No biggy!  Just got to regroup and improve and not do a show that damn big ever again!    

I'm meeting with Mary Hobbs over the weekend to see if we can work out a better game plan to get rid of these damn fat legs.  http://www.txmuscle.com/


----------



## DrChiro (Nov 16, 2004)

Last in both classes...damn.

well we will change the game plan..get some new ideas....and kick some ass at the next show.

I dont know what the hell happened at that show...75 girls showed up and all freakin 75 looked awesome...thats how it goes sometimes

you were still the prettiest one up there...even if the judges didnt like your legs...i think you have a kick ass..umm...ass!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 16, 2004)

I know Craig.  I don't think I was up to pare with everything on prepping for this show.
Your so right when you said I need to be accountable to someone to keep me going in the right direction.

You know I love you for everything you do for me!!  Your are the best sweetie!


----------



## DrChiro (Nov 16, 2004)

*feeling ok?*



			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> You know I love you for everything you do for me!!  Your are the best sweetie!




hmm...that is way to sweet to be coming out of you....you sure you feeling ok?...or do you want something from me...lol?


seriously though...you know i am your #1 fan!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Results are posted...I took last in both my classes.  Oh well.  No biggy!  Just got to regroup and improve and not do a show that damn big ever again!
> 
> I'm meeting with Mary Hobbs over the weekend to see if we can work out a better game plan to get rid of these damn fat legs.  http://www.txmuscle.com/



I would assume a fighter like yourself would take that placing as a personal challenge and do what Craig and yourself both said - make some changes and come back in even better shape.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 16, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> hmm...that is way to sweet to be coming out of you....you sure you feeling ok?...or do you want something from me...lol?
> 
> 
> seriously though...you know i am your #1 fan!


Why don't you just let me be mushy for a change?  It doesn't happen often.  

I'm feeling fine, but thank you for asking.  Just trying to figure out what to have for lunch!  Dieting makes lunch a no brainer.  

And yes...you are my world.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 16, 2004)

74 of em were nothing but trashy sluts.    we're all proud of you j.   #1 in our books.


----------



## DrChiro (Nov 16, 2004)

well damn...i am enjoying mushy jodie...keep it up!


----------



## DrChiro (Nov 16, 2004)

*hell yeah*



			
				bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> 74 of em were nothing but trashy sluts.    we're all proud of you j.   #1 in our books.



 

i agree...damn dirty ho's

you were pretty, sweet, and innocent...well, pretty and sweet anyway


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 16, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> 74 of em were nothing but trashy sluts.    we're all proud of you j.   #1 in our books.


   If they would have been mean and unfriendly I may have thought the same thing!  But they weren't.  All of them were really nice and for most it was there first show too!

Awww..thank you for saying I am #1.      Its all in the attitude!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 16, 2004)

DrChiro said:
			
		

> i agree...damn dirty ho's
> 
> you were pretty, sweet, and innocent...well, pretty and sweet anyway


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Results are posted...I took last in both my classes.  Oh well.  No biggy!  Just got to regroup and improve and not do a show that damn big ever again!
> [/url]



And that is a winners mentality right there!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> And that is a winners mentality right there!


Brit...it was brutal.  LOL   You couldn't be mean to those girls, they were all too damn cute.  Craig said he could see me trying to help while on stage because some of them didn't know what to do or where to stand.

Oh Susan.....we need to chit chat soon!!!!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Brit...it was brutal.  LOL   You couldn't be mean to those girls, they were all too damn cute.  Craig said he could see me trying to help while on stage because some of them didn't know what to do or where to stand.
> 
> Oh Susan.....we need to chit chat soon!!!!!!!



You are a very gracious lady Jodie and a good sport ta boot!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You are a very gracious lady Jodie and a good sport ta boot!



as you said, this is what seperates the also-rans with the true winners.  Miss Jodie is on an entirely different level in that respect.  We all respect her for her hard work and dedication to a sport she loves, but over and over she has shown us what is means to be a true competitor.    Jodie,  you're an exceptional lady.  Craig, you're just damn lucky and Jodie's son will grow up to be a fine young man with a mother like Jodie.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 16, 2004)

OMG...I have tears.  And Craig will tell you guys that that doesn't happen often either!  I can watch the worst tear jerkers and not get wet eyes...but ya'll have managed to do that.

I want to share a pic of the girl that had no arms that competed in fitness in this show.  There is a write up of her on here:  http://www.ftvideo.com/genex/results_04/sherman/.  To me, she is a true inspiration.  Took three people to get her out on that stage when she was changing.  One to help with her suit, and one to fasten each shoe!  

Also there is a write up about the show on that link as well.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 16, 2004)

NT....my son is a perv!  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

wow! What an awesome lady! Very inspiring!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

aren't most young teens


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

some of us young or not so young adults too..

(in a good way though..)


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Jodie, I just now saw your pics, you looked beautiful!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 16, 2004)

That girl is very inspiring....Makes me think, what the hell and I'm doing whining about being sick??


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 16, 2004)

Sometimes we take the things we do have for granted.  We are fortunate in many respects.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Sometimes we take the things we do have for granted.  We are fortunate in many respects.



that is so very true.  She's taken what most of us may think as a negative and turned it into a positive.  One never knows what he/she is capable of it they are thrown a curve in life.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> NT....my son is a perv!  LOL



Does he hang out with boobie? 

That girl is an inspiration, she has a lot of drive.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Does he hang out with boobie?
> 
> That girl is an inspiration, she has a lot of drive.


He wants Boobie to take him to the strip club.   But I am not allowing him to go to the Bunny Ranch!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Bunny Ranch


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> He wants Boobie to take him to the strip club.   But I am not allowing him to go to the Bunny Ranch!



Holy shit.. ask Patrick about the cab driver we had(re:bunny ranch)


----------



## missy24 (Nov 17, 2004)

Jodie - I will call you today.  

I'm excited to hear about your meeting with Mary Elizabeth.  I train with Pam today and I'll get the scoop on ME. Love the cowboy hat. 
Pam's comments about you were along the lines that she has seen you look better and she knows you have the potential to come in the top 10. Anyway, she has me working my shoulders and quads like crazy for 2005.
All of you competitors scare me with your awesomeness....last place is still waaaay better than sittin' chunky in the audience!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> He wants Boobie to take him to the strip club.   But I am not allowing him to go to the Bunny Ranch!



Don't you have to be 21 to drink in the states? 

What is the Bunny Ranch?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 17, 2004)

missy24 said:
			
		

> Jodie - I will call you today.
> 
> I'm excited to hear about your meeting with Mary Elizabeth.  I train with Pam today and I'll get the scoop on ME. Love the cowboy hat.
> Pam's comments about you were along the lines that she has seen you look better and she knows you have the potential to come in the top 10. Anyway, she has me working my shoulders and quads like crazy for 2005.
> All of you competitors scare me with your awesomeness....last place is still waaaay better than sittin' chunky in the audience!




I had one of my friends ask me last night why I continue to do these shows and such when I really don't place very well.  She didn't want me to talk about how awesome those girls looked because it made HER feel worse about herself.  I was like WTF?  I didn't get pissy or anything, just said you know...your not the one that placed last against them.  I enjoy doing the shows I do, I'm not doing them to prove anything to anyone.  I don't see it as putting my body through a bunch of needless crap as she put it.  I'm not sitting there eatting pasta, mexican food, cocktails and doing two hours of cardio to only scream I am friggen swuishy!  In all honesty she hurt my feelings by saying the things she said.  She's wanting me to "help her" but you know what...there is no helping someone that doesn't follow along with the advice given.  I can only provide so much of the tools, its up to her to go from there.

Pam is right when she said I wasn't my best for this show.  I knew that going into it.  I seriously sent my app. in on the deadline date and told Craig I would not decide on the show until that Friday night before.  If I didn't do it, I would only be out the entry fee.

Pam always comes into her comps in amazing condition!  I have no doubt she'll have you looking your best!  You've got great legs from the pics I have seen of you that Raul showed me.  Bringing up the shoulders, you'll own the stage!

Craig ran into Mary at Starbuck's this am again, they are already turning a game plan of sorts, to begin with, I have got to stay way leaner in the offseason.  So gotta nix the yummy stuff soon.

I did go back tot he gym last night.  Haven't done cardio, only lifted.  Plan to add cardio back in next week, 3 days a week in the evening on the stair master for at least 20 mins.....The game plan is beginning kinda.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 17, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Don't you have to be 21 to drink in the states?
> 
> What is the Bunny Ranch?


Yes..NT drinking age is 21 here.   But some places will let you in at 18, they put a HUGE blk. X on the hands.  

Umm...Bunny Ranch.   Do an internet search.  LOL  whore house!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I had one of my friends ask me last night why I continue to do these shows and such when I really don't place very well.  She didn't want me to talk about how awesome those girls looked because it made HER feel worse about herself.  I was like WTF?  I didn't get pissy or anything, just said you know...your not the one that placed last against them.  I enjoy doing the shows I do, I'm not doing them to prove anything to anyone.  I don't see it as putting my body through a bunch of needless crap as she put it.  I'm not sitting there eatting pasta, mexican food, cocktails and doing two hours of cardio to only scream I am friggen swuishy!  In all honesty she hurt my feelings by saying the things she said.  She's wanting me to "help her" but you know what...there is no helping someone that doesn't follow along with the advice given.  I can only provide so much of the tools, its up to her to go from there.
> 
> Pam is right when she said I wasn't my best for this show.  I knew that going into it.  I seriously sent my app. in on the deadline date and told Craig I would not decide on the show until that Friday night before.  If I didn't do it, I would only be out the entry fee.
> 
> ...



Good morning Jodie.   
Some people just don't get it, that's all there is to it!  
Each show for me is a learning experience and I just keep striving to get better, sure walking away with trophies is nice but if winning is the 'only' reason you are in this sport you won't last very long, let's face it, it's just too subjective. I compete against myself as much as I do the other competitors, my last comp was Nationals and out of all four shows I did this year it was the one where I felt I looked my worst!!!   
On saying that I gained a lot from the experience and know which things I need to change and improve upon.
I can honestly say not one of my friends 'get' what I do and I have completely given up even trying to explain and justify myself to them.
That's one of the reasons I like it here so much!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 17, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Jodie.
> Some people just don't get it, that's all there is to it!
> Each show for me is a learning experience and I just keep striving to get better, sure walking away with trophies is nice but if winning is the 'only' reason you are in this sport you won't last very long, let's face it, it's just too subjective. I compete against myself as much as I do the other competitors, my last comp was Nationals and out of all four shows I did this year it was the one where I felt I looked my worst!!!
> On saying that I gained a lot from the experience and know which things I need to change and improve upon.
> ...



Good Afternoon Ms. Kerry!

Ya know what I am beginning to think???  I'm thinking of saying fawk them and feed em fishheads!  Its all about us anyways.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Yes..NT drinking age is 21 here.   But some places will let you in at 18, they put a HUGE blk. X on the hands.
> 
> Umm...Bunny Ranch.   Do an internet search.  LOL  whore house!



What does the X mean, don't serve? 
How old is your son?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Good Afternoon Ms. Kerry!
> 
> Ya know what I am beginning to think???  I'm thinking of saying fawk them and feed em fishheads!  Its all about us anyways.



That's the spirit! lol


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 17, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> What does the X mean, don't serve?
> How old is your son?


The X means don't serve.   He's 18 NT.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I had one of my friends ask me last night why I continue to do these shows and such when I really don't place very well.  She didn't want me to talk about how awesome those girls looked because it made HER feel worse about herself.  I was like WTF?  I didn't get pissy or anything, just said you know...your not the one that placed last against them.  I enjoy doing the shows I do, I'm not doing them to prove anything to anyone.  I don't see it as putting my body through a bunch of needless crap as she put it.  I'm not sitting there eatting pasta, mexican food, cocktails and doing two hours of cardio to only scream I am friggen swuishy!  In all honesty she hurt my feelings by saying the things she said.  She's wanting me to "help her" but you know what...there is no helping someone that doesn't follow along with the advice given.  I can only provide so much of the tools, its up to her to go from there.
> 
> Pam is right when she said I wasn't my best for this show.  I knew that going into it.  I seriously sent my app. in on the deadline date and told Craig I would not decide on the show until that Friday night before.  If I didn't do it, I would only be out the entry fee.
> 
> ...


You have such an awsome attitude about all of it.  I'm glad you don't let her comments second guess what you do and why you do it.  I'm sure it hurt but just remember we are all here to support you in every comp you do no matter the outcome!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 17, 2004)

Jodi....this was my dinner tonight:  Luby's.  LuAnn Plate.  1/2 chicken fried steak w/ gravy, mashed potato with white gravy, corn, dinner roll, spinach salad no dressing, and................................. Cherry pie!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You have such an awsome attitude about all of it.  I'm glad you don't let her comments second guess what you do and why you do it.  I'm sure it hurt but just remember we are all here to support you in every comp you do no matter the outcome!




aww...thank you!!!  Gotta be a true sport in this damn sport.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jodi....this was my dinner tonight:  Luby's.  LuAnn Plate.  1/2 chicken fried steak w/ gravy, mashed potato with white gravy, corn, dinner roll, spinach salad no dressing, and................................. Cherry pie!


Mmmmm..............It's my turn to live vicariously through you now


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 17, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Mmmmm..............It's my turn to live vicariously through you now




Not for long Jodi...we are working on the maint. diet to keep me leaner in the off season.   I'm really not liking the tasting of dinner twice.  But damn I do want some bluebell rocky road icecream.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2004)

LOL, have the Ice Cream and an extra scoop for me 

I'm pigging out Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years and that is it.  All other days will be clean.  BORING!

Maintenance isnt' too bad.  I hope you incorporate some cheat meals though


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 17, 2004)

Meals turn into the whole day for me.  LOL


----------



## missy24 (Nov 18, 2004)

Good talkin' to you yesterday.  I told Pam about your plan to work with ME and she smiled a bit - seems ME has trouble staying lean in the off season herself! 

Look for Pam this weekend and talk to her.  She and I talked about somehow working out an weekly accountibilty to her.  She could set up your workouts as long as you pushing yourself hard enough...and maybe you could just see her evey week or every other week for progress...just some ideas we talked about after I got off the phone with you.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 18, 2004)

missy24 said:
			
		

> Good talkin' to you yesterday.  I told Pam about your plan to work with ME and she smiled a bit - seems ME has trouble staying lean in the off season herself!
> 
> Look for Pam this weekend and talk to her.  She and I talked about somehow working out an weekly accountibilty to her.  She could set up your workouts as long as you pushing yourself hard enough...and maybe you could just see her evey week or every other week for progress...just some ideas we talked about after I got off the phone with you.




I'll get with her too this weekend.  Pam ALWAYS stays lean offseason.  Mary did better this year herself.

Driving up to the North side of Houston weekly wouldn't be an issue if I need too.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 18, 2004)

Pics from the show.  ~~~> http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts/prsm.dll?eventthumbs?event=02HK0016

Yes...I look like pooh in them.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2004)

I like that avi.  It looks like you are sneaking up on someone.

wow, that is a lot of women!!  Boobie would have been in heaven.

You don't look like poo.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 18, 2004)

I was just hanging out backstage when my son took that pic.  LOL  There was a chair, so I plopped myself in it.  I was too loopy to just stand around waiting.  One other time I was inthe back, laying on the floor with my feet straight up against a wall.

Compared to the other girls..I look like pooh.  Should have passed on doing this one.  Oh well...lesson learned and won't make those mistakes again.


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Pics from the show.  ~~~> http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts/prsm.dll?eventthumbs?event=02HK0016
> 
> Yes...I look like pooh in them.


There are sooooooomany pics...Do you know which link has you in it??? Thats all Im concerned about


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 18, 2004)

figure short 1 and 2 piece

figure masters 1 and 2 piece.

Ya'll gotta check out the women's open overall winner....  Robin Parker


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2004)

Lookin good!

The girl next to you in the 1 piece round pic looks like shes wearing lingerie!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 18, 2004)

She may have been!  LOL  just added rhinestones.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 18, 2004)

My toes are cold, I need to pack my clothes for Dallas, my legs feel like bbq sausage links ready to expode when poked with a fork.  I sense clean eatting coming on Monday...but I do want icecream, had pancakes for dinner, donuts from Shipley's for breakfast and Chipolte Burrito for lunch.  and I did manage to have two protein shakes since I figured I should attempt to balance out those icky carbs somehow.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> My toes are cold, I need to pack my clothes for Dallas, my legs feel like bbq sausage links ready to expode when poked with a fork.  I sense clean eatting coming on Monday...but I do want icecream, had pancakes for dinner, donuts from Shipley's for breakfast and Chipolte Burrito for lunch.  and I did manage to have two protein shakes since I figured I should attempt to balance out those icky carbs somehow.


  It's just water.

DAMN!  I would kill for a KK Donut and a Ice Cream right now.  I hate fast food but I was driving by McD's and I could smell French Fries and wanted them


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh I hate that Jodi!   Fresh fries are the most evil smells when dieting.   I haven't had fast foods.  More crap like pasta day, pizza day w/Fuddrucker's, today was lets just eat all the friggen carbs in the world day.

I can smell the grease in the fast food places and it turns the tummy.


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> today was lets just eat all the friggen carbs in the world day.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey Jodie!!! Long time no talk-- I need to read your journal- I'm about to--but just noticed u wrote that Robin Parker was the winner...is she from Houston? Blond? DUMB? I went to school with a Robin Parker.. real thin, real pretty... ??

How did you place at the show?? I need to go read..lol!!  Got some catchin' up to do.
How are you honey? How's work? 

Things are okay w/ me.. I'm about to have my 4th Surgery in December on my ovaries--it's real bad this time..but I'm dealin'.

Hope all is well!! Take care!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 18, 2004)

Okay-- I got a 4 pages in of reading!! Need to go to bed now. I promise to be on more ~ miss all of you. I hope you want me back on the site..there are sooo many newbies I don't know.

Jodie-- You looked HOT & AWESOME!!!! You are #1 in our books - I'm sorry you got last- but I think you should have gotten an award for such an awesome attitude!! You are so sweet to everyone.  Such a wonderful woman.

I didn't even know about this show-- (I need to stop hiding at the office)

Hugs!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 19, 2004)

Stacey...Robin Parker is an bber that use to compete years ago, she needed to re qualify for the Nationals that are this weekend.  She's not too thin and had that extreme depleted dieted down look so she wasn't too pretty at that moment.

Aww...I'm not too worried about those last place placings, it is truly where I should have been.  It was a tough show and I was not my best.  

I wish you the best with your upcoming surgery.  Let us know if you should need anything!   We miss you lots here.


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Jodie...


I know, I've been MIA, many things happening, but I guess you can say I am growing from them.....
Hey, I am happy you are not discouraged about your placing.  It's the mark of a competitor.  You knew that you were not at your best, but you still gave it a go that commendable.
You are looking great and I'll be around more often to say hi, I've had a tough couple of months and now I need to catch up....

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 19, 2004)

YEAH     Jodie and Craig are coming to Dallas......!!!!!!   

I can't wait to see them.  I wish you guys were coming earlier so I could see you today, but I understand, I'm just ready to see you....

I feel like it's Christmas already -- I'm excited!!!      :bounce:


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Oh I hate that Jodi!   Fresh fries are the most evil smells when dieting.   I haven't had fast foods.  More crap like pasta day, pizza day w/Fuddrucker's, today was lets just eat all the friggen carbs in the world day.
> 
> I can smell the grease in the fast food places and it turns the tummy.



if you ever need a reason to not like McD's fries, just want the bonus feature on Supersized.    They put some fries in a jar, covered it and after 10 weeks, they did not get on speck of mold on them.  Other foods were completely covered in a week or two, not the fries.  The man said it would have gone longer, but the cleaning threw them out because of the smell.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 19, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> if you ever need a reason to not like McD's fries, just want the bonus feature on Supersized.    They put some fries in a jar, covered it and after 10 weeks, they did not get on speck of mold on them.  Other foods were completely covered in a week or two, not the fries.  The man said it would have gone longer, but the cleaning threw them out because of the smell.



NT..that is gross.   I'll stick to other kinds of foods.  

Tam...I'll try to make it when he comes up in Jan.  or if you want to come hang out with me here one weekend.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm bored silly!!!  Damn it I should have gone up to Dallas!!!  Fawk!!  But I cancelled the doggie sitter yesterday in the midst of the be mad at Craig disagreement and didn't want to ride 4 hours in the car to argue the whole time.

We made up, he went this morning, which I could have still gone if I hadn't cancelled the doggie sitter!!!   Can someone please kick me in my rear?????


On a more pleasant note....I had turkey and salad for lunch today.     Got the major bloat going on from crap eatting all week.  I think the only thing I lack is that red velvet cake.  Might do that this afternoon.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm weird...I put all those stones on that one piece suit to only sit here today to pull them all back off the suit.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 21, 2004)

Weirdest thing happened last night...My legs swelled up so bad!  Never experinced this before.  My left calf was seriously an inch bigger than normal.  It was so tight that if you stuck a pin in it, water probably would have dripped or gushed out.  I had canckles too!   Could hardly see my ankles.

Oh....at Nationals.....Mrs. Gina Davis took overall!   The Texas girls did really good this weekend!  Damn my ass should have been there had I not been so friggen pigheaded!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey Jodie~ Hmm That girl doesn't sound like the same one. The Robin I know-is probably 24 or 25.

This rain is crazy huh..Makes me feel sooo lazy. 

I hope your having a good weekend!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 21, 2004)

It is very yucky outside!   I'm sitting here sewing a choc. brown posing suit and watching my ebay items to see what sells. 

Nothing else to do on this nasty day.  How are you?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 21, 2004)

I know- it's yucky! Our lab is loving the backyard right now since it's a swamp.  
I'm about to go grocery shopping to get all my stuff for Thanksgiving. Fun! Then I'm coming home, will do my Pilates video if Matt's not here. Then I have to make "honey Bananna nut bread"...a practice run. I have never made it with honey in it???  

Ya know- ONE Day when I do a comp--I'm going to want you to make my suit- Jodie your work is awesome!! I'm so proud of you!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 21, 2004)

Honey banana bread?   Sounds yummy.  I made a reg. banana bread last Sunday.  Are you using honey instead of sugar?  Let me know how it turns out.  I've got to curtail my baking for awhile.  Its been out of control all week!   Be careful out in this weather!

I'll make you a suit anytime.     Right now trying to get a lil extra cash for Xmas and made to plan to go to the Arnie this year.  We still have one free plane ticket, just got to get another one plus hotel and food. 

The stuff I have on ebay came from an evition we filed, they left a bunch of Martha Stewart Christmas decorations in the apt, plus some other stuff.  All I had to do is tote it downstairs.  Free $$ for me!     Told Craig since out manager is about to pop anytime this week with kiddo #4, that I need to start walking move outs for our asst. since she will be swamped with Becky's work while she is gone.   Never know what I might find that might be worth while.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 21, 2004)

My Christmas List:

LipoDerm-ULTRA
Oympic Tan
Material for suits (esp. Hologram fabrics)
CLA
SAN Tight
Dinner for two at Morton's
2005 Jet blk Corvette with sunroof
2005 Nissan 350Z Blk.

I'll add more soon.  Anyone wants to send any of these...PM for addie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't think you were being pigheaded at all.   Glad you guys made up though!   When will you be here in Jan.?   I have been thinking about coming to Houston to see you actually....don't know when that might happen as starting in Jan., I will be taking the course at Cooper for my certification.....man, can't let it pass me by -- it's only costing me $75.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 21, 2004)

dang, that is a good price!

Not sure when in Jan.  would have to see when Craig has a class up there.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 21, 2004)

Fitgirl that is awesome price!! I wouldn't pass that up either. 

Jodie~ I just put the loaf in the oven--but I had a little left over and made me a muffin..It taste reallllly good!!! It called for sugar also..so I bought Sugar free Honey. I think it taste just like the regular kind. Wal-mart was crazzzzzzzzy--lots of shoppers. This rain is so nasty! 

Great Christmas list--ha! 

That's awesome you are making $$ from the martha stewart stuff at the apartment.
Thank you for saying you will make me a suit one day! Your so sweet.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 21, 2004)

The Texas girl's did awesome at Nationals!

Gina Davis taken Overall, then Jennifer Becerra  taken 1st in short Fitness, and 
Leighsa Bailey 3rd in Heavyweights.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 21, 2004)

Did ya'll realize Turkey Day is Thursday?   Short work week.  Where has the year gone?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 21, 2004)

Woohoo!  Pumpkin pie, pecan bars, kahlua cake, choc torte, apple pie, cheesecake, mashed potatoes and bisquits.  Screw the turkey, I can have that whenever, I just want the good stuff!  

I'm flying home on Weds.  I cant wait to see my family


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> if you ever need a reason to not like McD's fries, just want the bonus feature on Supersized.    They put some fries in a jar, covered it and after 10 weeks, they did not get on speck of mold on them.  Other foods were completely covered in a week or two, not the fries.  The man said it would have gone longer, but the cleaning threw them out because of the smell.



Yep, I have a similar story...My girlfriend practically lived in her car..it was a mess...and our kids would eat in it all the time..well a hamburger made it's way under her seat...we found it months later...it was hard...but absolutely no mold to be found     Now that's one hell of shit load of preservatives and other unknown substances in our food  

Good morning Jodie


----------



## missy24 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey Jodie - are you high and dry there?
I'm just catching up...you didn't go to Dallas?  Too bad!
Did you still want to talk with Pam about a training program?

About Gina Davis - she was 203 in the off season this year.  Ye-ow and she's not very tall.  I'd freak at that weight but she obviously knew what she was doing.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 22, 2004)

(girl in second photo) I had no idea that the back could arch that much?    I really don't think your booty is supposed to stick out that far....hmmm.....


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 22, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> (girl in second photo) I had no idea that the back could arch that much?    I really don't think your booty is supposed to stick out that far....hmmm.....


Tam...she's a Rocket's cheerleader, on a dance team here in Houston too.  she's my height.  Real nice girl!

Susan...I do still want to talk with Pam.  I sent her an email yesterday.  Dry??  what the hell is that?  I forgot what the sun looks like.

Morning Velvet!


----------



## missy24 (Nov 22, 2004)

Jodie - Pam said you talked with her!  When you actually come up this way, let's plan a lunch outing or coffee.
I'll be down at T&C area tomorrow morning if I-10 does not flood me out.  
I'll call you if you have no plans for lunch.  I need help with some rhinestone glue opinions.  I have a few stones that have fallen off the suit I borrowed and oops, I have got to get them back on before I return it.
also- I am making plans to got to the Arnie with another online group...you are going too, right?!

Susan


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 22, 2004)

Not sure about the Arnie just yet.  We'll have to see how the budget goes.  I need to stop buying material on ebay or I may go broke before then!

Super glue those puppies back on!  

I did talk with Pam, we are gonna try to get together next week.  Mary called as well, but had someone come into the store and said she would call back, haven't heard anything just yet..so I dunno.


----------



## DrChiro (Nov 22, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> 2005 Jet blk Corvette with sunroof
> 2005 Nissan 350Z Blk.



I'll get ya both...just give me little while ok....maybe next christmas!

but you cant get black...because Bobbie doesnt like to wash black cars...and you know damn well I am hiring his ass to wash our rides at our house in Memorial.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh my gosh--those homes on Memorial-- Craig & Jodie- can I come visit when you are living there?  I have never seen homes like That before!! Especially the one on memorial--almost at 610--to the right. WOW! I have to drive Memorial every morning..back way-and just dreammmmmmmmmmmm...

Hope you guys are safe. I had to go 25 mph on 290 on my way home tonight-it was horrible. Still lots of Lightning & thunder here- yuck.

I can't believe Turkey day is here--time flies. Jodie- my bread is awesome!!!
Have a good night!!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes Stacey...we can lounge at the pool drinking margarita's with little umbrellas!

OMG  this rain sucks!  We have more coming tomorrow too.  We may need boats to float to Turkey Day meals.  Please be careful out in it this mess.  Underpasses flood quick.  I only have to worry about the sidewalks flooding on the walk to my apartment.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 22, 2004)

Awww that sounds nice! 

Thanks Jodie~ You be careful too! Your lucky you don't have to drive to work. I can't go down one road near my neighborhood--have to take the longer way out. Fun!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 22, 2004)

That does suck Stac.  Craig got stuck with that airplane stuff this morning.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 23, 2004)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Today was eat Mexican food with Mrs. Smith Deep Dish Apple Pie and Libby's Pumpkin Pie.      Had icecream and cool whip too!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 23, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> Today was eat Mexican food with Mrs. Smith Deep Dish Apple Pie and Libby's Pumpkin Pie.      Had icecream and cool whip too!



 YUM - Apple pie!!

 I want some!!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 23, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> YUM - Apple pie!!
> 
> I want some!!


We can bake another one.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi everyone!!!!  

How is everyone today?   Who's working and how long today?   I hope we're not working long today, I'd really love to go home early, but don't know if we will.

Oh turkey day, oh turkey day -- how lucious is your breast.
Oh turkey day, oh turkey day -- no one will eat the rest.
With stuffing good and chocolate pie
I want it all, but not in my eye

Oh turkey day, oh turkey day -- eat it all then take a lay


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 24, 2004)

OK, yes I am a dork....


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 24, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!!!!
> 
> How is everyone today?   Who's working and how long today?   I hope we're not working long today, I'd really love to go home early, but don't know if we will.
> 
> ...


    

It's ok...You are our dork and we still love you.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm so glad you all love me!!!!  

I can be really, really dorky sometimes........damn triptophan

What cures triptophan?   Trip to Cancun, Trip to Bahamas, or even the milder, more potent, Trip to Hawaii...


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 25, 2004)

That fitgirl is so smart 


Happy Thanksgiving Jodiekins!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hope you had a great one too Greekie!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 25, 2004)

My son and my niece from today.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 25, 2004)

Is it me, or does he look high?  J/K!


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 26, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Is it me, or does he look high?  J/K!


LOL   Not last  night Jake, but I dunno about the day before or today.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 27, 2004)

Good Morninggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg....

Hope everyone had a great Turkey Day.  Anyone eat anything different or unique??

Back to work today for me.

Brit.....I'll PM you in a lil while with all your answers.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey Jodie!  I hope you had a great Thanksgiving! Cute pic of your son & niece! They look a lot alike.

Today is Matt's birthday~ we are going to go bet on the horses at the Racetrack & go out to eat with his family. 

Hope your having a good weekend.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 27, 2004)

Stacey said:
			
		

> Hey Jodie!  I hope you had a great Thanksgiving! Cute pic of your son & niece! They look a lot alike.
> 
> Today is Matt's birthday~ we are going to go bet on the horses at the Racetrack & go out to eat with his family.
> 
> Hope your having a good weekend.


have fun!!   Not sure what we are doing tonight.  No telling.

We did have a good turkey day.  Hope ya'll did too.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 27, 2004)

do you make your son workout?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 27, 2004)

Nope Cat.  He's too busy with his own stuff.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 28, 2004)

he doesnt work out at all? your never too busy to exercise...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Jodie, I hope you had a great Thanksgiving and a long weekend - or did you work?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> he doesnt work out at all? your never too busy to exercise...


Cat...he works as a photojournalist.  He's always busy shooting pics of football, hockey, baseball, etc....


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 29, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hi Jodie, I hope you had a great Thanksgiving and a long weekend - or did you work?


Turkey Day was good.  We went to my Mom's house.  Was off Friday, but had to work the weekend.

How was yours?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 29, 2004)

I hope you had a nice Turkey Day.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 29, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I hope you had a nice Turkey Day.


It was nice.  Hope you had a good trip home as well.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 29, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Cat...he works as a photojournalist.  He's always busy shooting pics of football, hockey, baseball, etc....



I go to school and work a total of 60-70 hours a week, if i have time to work out, go out once or twice a week with a friend, then i think he could too....


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 29, 2004)

Maybe he doesn't want too...?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 30, 2004)

Mornin' J    How are you today?

What's been happening?   

Still sick here, wishing this damn cold would go away!!  I would like to get back to my workouts....I only have 3 weeks left in our "phat pool" here at work and I would like to lose about 5 or 6 lbs. before our little contest is over.....

anywho  --- enough about me


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 30, 2004)

Tamtam...I left you a message on your cellie tonight.   Call me sometime tomorrow.  I get off work at 1.  

I might actually make it to the gym to do legs with Craig.  I've been sooooo bad.  Haven't felt like going.  Been trying to get this website stuff done.  Now I am CLUELESS how to set up the email to go to outlook.  AUGH!!!!   

After the gym, I'm gonna work on coming up with Brit's patterns for her suits.  Sew one or two and see how they look.  (yes, Brit...I waste material til I am happy, so don't be suprised if I send you one that isn't of the pretty stuff, I'd rather waste the inexpensive stuff til we are happy with the style of cut, then make the pretty one.  )


----------



## BritChick (Nov 30, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> After the gym, I'm gonna work on coming up with Brit's patterns for her suits.  Sew one or two and see how they look.  (yes, Brit...I waste material til I am happy, so don't be suprised if I send you one that isn't of the pretty stuff, I'd rather waste the inexpensive stuff til we are happy with the style of cut, then make the pretty one.  )



Hey this sounds like a great plan to me Jodie!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 1, 2004)

I got my photos back from Steve.    

Have to run them over to Eckerd's to get tham scanned to a disc before I can show anyone.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh hurry up!!!!    Run Forest, Run!!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 1, 2004)

I drove!   LOL  and its right across the street.  I'm lazy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 1, 2004)

When will they be ready for you to pick up?


----------



## Jill (Dec 1, 2004)

Pics!!! Yipeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 1, 2004)

They will be in the gallery.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 1, 2004)

The others are in the gallery


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 1, 2004)

Those are the suits I made.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2004)

Hottie!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

damn, those new pics are smokin'!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 1, 2004)

*Nice Pics Jodie ! *


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 1, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

Real nice pics and what a great inspiration for me.  When is your next competition and how old are you Jodie.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2004)

Awsome Pics Jodie.  You look FANTASTIC


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 1, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> Real nice pics and what a great inspiration for me.  When is your next competition and how old are you Jodie.


Kim,

I don't plan to do any shows until May or June.  Meet with a new trainer tomorrow to map out a new game plan for the upcoming year.

I just turned 38 about a month ago.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Awsome Pics Jodie.  You look FANTASTIC


Thank you Jodi...it was sooooo cold that day, was cramping really bad too.  My toes would curl up in weird positions.


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Kim,
> 
> 
> I just turned 38 about a month ago.



You look great, well I'll turn 43 soon   but getting in my best shape too, so getting older sometimes, is getting better, just like the good Red Wine.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 1, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Thank you Jodi...it was sooooo cold that day, was cramping really bad too.  My toes would curl up in weird positions.


OMG I went to work this morning and it 39 degrees   I thought I left New England on Sunday


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 2, 2004)

Damn that is cold!!   It finally got cold here!   Took til the beginning of Dec.  probably won't last long and we'll wear shorts on Christmas.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> probably won't last long and we'll wear shorts on Christmas.



  It's not nice to tease arctic dwellers like that missy   

Your pics are smokin Jodie..I love those suits too, you've done a fantastic job on both your physique and suits


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 2, 2004)

Those pictures are nothing short of fantastic Jodie  You look really nice with short hair btw


----------



## Jill (Dec 2, 2004)

Jodie-You look GORGEOUS!!!!!! Smokin hottie!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 2, 2004)

Velvet...all you artic dwellers are more than welcome to come here for the winter.     Just let me know so we can move into a bigger apt.  (omg...we may have to do this when Craig is done with school, I'm running out of room for sewing crap in our one bedroom, then I contacted an Ex about finding us a StairStepper for the apt.)

SNT, Jillie and Velvet...thank you


----------



## Jodi (Dec 2, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Damn that is cold!!   It finally got cold here!   Took til the beginning of Dec.  probably won't last long and we'll wear shorts on Christmas.


I'm hoping so. It was cold again this morning 

I'm actually going to Vegas for Christmas   My aunt has a vacation home in Henderson and she invited us up because she will be there at xmas.  She has heated pool and spa so I'll be in a bathing suit on Christmas day


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>



Oh my gosh....I so totally agree!!!!



Smokin' Jodie.  Those suits rock too


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 2, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm hoping so. It was cold again this morning
> 
> I'm actually going to Vegas for Christmas   My aunt has a vacation home in Henderson and she invited us up because she will be there at xmas.  She has heated pool and spa so I'll be in a bathing suit on Christmas day


ahh...sounds wonderful!   

You won't see Boobie...he'll be in NYC.  Patrick...keep an eye out for the perv!!!  We can hook you up with him if you like!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

39?!? Is that all? I think it was like, 9 here this morning...<brrrrr>


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 3, 2004)

The weather has turned rainy and icky!  Means work will be slow and boring this weekend.  

Let's see....we met with Pam yesterday afternoon.  She's a very nice lady and think she could help me get where I would like to be, just not sure how we can fit her in our budget at this time, so we may be looking into a few other alternatives for this coming year.

Craig and I have discussed beginning my diet at 20 weeks out compared to the 16 weeks, and increasing the cardio times. 

I still haven't done cardio since the show.  I'm sitting at a nice plump 140.   I'm still fitting in most of my work clothes so I haven't freaked out too much over the scale.  I'm giving myself until Jan. 1 before adding the aweful C word back in.  Clean up the diet...that might be Monday.  But I have been seriously craving pasta alot lately!


----------



## Jill (Dec 3, 2004)

C word...I was thinking carbs


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 3, 2004)

Nope...CARDIOHELL!!!!  

Carbs....I think those are my diet staple at this moment.  I've been having more of them than protein.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 4, 2004)

some idiot in my gallery talking smack about me looking like a man and having no boobs.   How sad.  Say I need to stop with the roids.       Dude...if I was on them it wouldn't be your business anyways!     I think someone has small penis problems and has to pick on girls.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 4, 2004)

GIZmo_Timme 

~~~~> He's 14 yrs old.  
March 25, 1989

Location:
Sweden


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 4, 2004)

Your pics are great Jodie !  And the work you have to do to look like that is nothing short of admireable .  But I have to say when I see your pics the first thing I see are those beautiful eyes and incredible smile.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2004)

What hs says!
You are HOT!


Damn...I graduated HIGH SCHOOL in 1989.....


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 4, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Your pics are great Jodie !  And the work you have to do to look like that is nothing short of admireable .  But I have to say when I see your pics the first thing I see are those beautiful eyes and incredible smile.


Gary....my eyes looks very blue in this pics.  Weird since they are actually green.  Man ya'll are making me feel good.    

Burner...Your still a baby!  I finished in '85.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2004)

ewll, forget that little kid....for he knows not what he does...
nor pretty much anything else in life...

I wouldn't say baby...hte ex..said I had the mentality of a 17 year old...does that count?


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 4, 2004)

Umm...Guess so, my son is 18 and he is still a baby.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 4, 2004)

I had a wonderful dinner tonight at the Cheesecake Factory in The Woodlands....My date was four peeps I haven't gotten to see since May....

Tanya, her hubby Steve and two of her kiddos!  She called this am, to say they were over this way shopping for things for their store and to attend a doggie show.  Some of her pups were being shown.     We had a great dinner sittig outside until the rain drops started.  LOL   Yes...I had my Godiva Choc. Cheesecake, brough Craig some Peanut Butter Cheesecake stuff since he is up in Dallas.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2004)

Mmmmmm Cheesecake 

I only had ww pasta and a burrito


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 4, 2004)

We had pasta too.   Farfelle pasta with chicken,  Yummy!!!

Hey Jodi...it was high carb day for you.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2004)

I know but I'd rather have had what you ate tonight LOL!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 4, 2004)

LOL...I found something for you Jodi on Mayhem:
Fat Free Mashed P's!!   Vanilla Gorilla over there has great cooking threads.

Get out a medium saucepan. Cut 2lbs of red potatoes in half. Throw them into the pot. Cover with cold water. Bring to a boil and cook for 15-20 minutes or until fork tender. Drain the potatoes and add them back to the pot. Pour in 1/2 cup of chicken broth and mash with a potato masher. This is the basis of it. That is fat free mashed potatoes.

For extra flavor you can throw in a few sprigs of thyme and a couple of cloves of garlic when you boil the potatoes.

If you want to take it a step further you can mash them with a tbsp or two of olive oil, then they wouldn't be fat free, but at least they would have healthy fats.

When the potatoes are done you can give them a dash of salt and pepper is you wish. Or nutmeg can work well also.

Toppings or stir in's would be something along the lines of a chopped chipotle pepper with a tbsp of adobo sauce. Those can be found in the mexican section at your grocery store. It will give the potatoes a good little bite with a hint of smoky flavor.

Scallions would also go well with some bacon bits or turkey bacon.

The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2004)

Yummy   Those sound good, thank you.

I had red potato home fries with my breakfast this morning.  Those were good.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 4, 2004)

oh...I am making those red potatoes for lunch tomorrow.  Co-Worker is coming over early to the office and we (me) are cooking.  She's wantig steaks, salad, and fried potatos.  LOL   She's at a diffrent apt. complex now, I use to cook for us on the weekends.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 4, 2004)

Jodi...what do you think of this, Craig and I are trying to come up with my game plan to start in Jan.:

1. Begin dieting 20 weeks out, as opposed to 16.  Begin cardio wih 4 days a week increasing cardio in 5 mins increaments as needed if weight is not dropping adding in days as needed.  2 a days, start 25/20 stepper and treadmill on incline and intervals.  

2. Diet: my normal pre comp diet with the low carb, low fats (I'll take my fishies).   Dropping carbs down to extremely low for two days then back up for one. (ya'll keep in mind I function well with low low carbs).  adding cheat meal in on Sat. (we know this usually turns into a feast of cookie dough or brownie mix)

3.  Begin seeing Jon at the beginning, going every two weeks until 12 weeks out to monitor progress.  I need to have someone keep an eye on me so I dont fall off the wagon and start slackng.  Craig does a wonderful job with keeping me on track in the gym and with my cardio, but I can slack badly when it comes to my sprints.

4.  Search out a high school pe coach to help me come up with a program for condtitioning of the legs like a football type practice.  Lots of stops and starts, sprints, etc.  Hopefully two to three times per week..

5....where would I hunt down such a coach???????

Oh..forgot to add:  Lipoderm Y from the beginning as well.      Can someone send me a 6 month supply????  Christmas gift???


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2004)

Looks good.  

20 weeks  .......................damn girl you got some dedication.  I like the 4 days week cardio instead of every day.  It give you a place to tweak IMO.

Do you do bleachers and or wind sprints?  That would help lean out the legs.  I don't know where you would find a pe coach though.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 4, 2004)

wind sprints.   I'd do bleachers, but there isn't a stadium close by, I would have to go over to Rice Stadium where they have a nice football stadium for the college.  It's about 30  mins away.  Hard to do at times in the Houston traffic.   
I'm not sure my residents would like me running up and down the stairs here at the complex, they might think I was on drugs or something.  LOL  But then most know I compete, so they may not care at all.   We have 13 buildings here, 3 floors....288 apartments.  

We are thinking 20 weeks, the added 4 might get my legs where they need to be, which is leaner.   I'm thinking that if I keep the protein high enough, shoudn't loose much muscle.  I usually only drop 2 lbs or less the last week or so.

Ya think I should call the high school and ask them if someone wants to make some extra $$?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2004)

LOL, if they are aluminum stairs then I could understand 

Go ahead and call some schools, I'm sure someone will definately take you up on the offer.  You could ask around at local gyms too


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 4, 2004)

I could ask there too.  There's one trainer at 24 hr fitness that might.  I'll have to ask him about it Monday.  

The stairs....they are cement.  LOL  Man aluminum ones would piss them off.  They's here me go up one side then back down the other.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2004)

LMAO...yeah that would be annoying to listen to LOL!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 6, 2004)

Man...I'm trying to eat clean today....AUGH!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm having some nice steamed broccoli, celery, onions and red bell pepper w/ a nice roasted tomato topping.....YUMMY  I'm being an  today


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> some idiot in my gallery talking smack about me looking like a man and having no boobs.   How sad.  Say I need to stop with the roids.       Dude...if I was on them it wouldn't be your business anyways!     I think someone has small penis problems and has to pick on girls.



What a loser... just read his comments, I guess he's one of these little 110lb soaking wet dweebs who just jealous as hell of ya!   
Your pics are awesome Jodie, you're a very pretty woman!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 6, 2004)

He's still a kid who is still directed by his D.....but then again, does that ever change?  I don't think so, it's just when they grow up, they do think about other things  than sex all day long.

I think he's jealous too and still thinks all women should look like Pamela Anderson....in all of her double D, double B, C, double A....wait, what is she now?  oh yes, a Hepatitis ridden junkie!!!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 6, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I think he's jealous too and still thinks all women should look like Pamela Anderson....in all of her double D, double B, C, double A....wait, what is she now?  oh yes, a Hepatitis ridden junkie!!!



Ouch... LMAO!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I don't think so, it's just when they grow up, they do think about other things  than sex all day long.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> no..nope. sorry...'we' do think about sex all day long still...we just get sidetracked with responsibilities of life....


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 6, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm having some nice steamed broccoli, celery, onions and red bell pepper w/ a nice roasted tomato topping.....YUMMY  I'm being an  today


I was BAD with Tanya.  Cheesecake Factory!  yum yum!

My rice cooker died!!     had to make it on the stove.  Wasn't the boil n bag stuff, but it turned out yummy.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 6, 2004)

Oh my gosh....cheesecake factory????  Awww, I don't remember the last time


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 6, 2004)

Oh...want me to tell ya about it?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 6, 2004)

Bah......Jodie, don't let that little pisshead bother you.  He's just your typical loser that shows up every now and then and will go away just as fast as he showed up.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 6, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Bah......Jodie, don't let that little pisshead bother you.  He's just your typical loser that shows up every now and then and will go away just as fast as he showed up.


He doesn't.  LOL  He's younger than my son...he don't know jack.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 6, 2004)

I need another mannequin.   Mom wants her's back this weekend.    I've searched ebay, contacted one person there, but he was an asshole.  

I'm looking for a female torso that is solid all the way around.   I've found a bunch of plastic ones, but they are hollow on the backside, which are not good for showing the rearview on the suits.   They'd look like they had no butts.

Also looked on the net..but everything is running $75 and up.


----------



## cajunFit (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Ya Jodie!!!!!!

Yummy Yummy.....mmmm that cheesecake was Awesome   Did Craig enjoy his?

I had alot of fun Girl, it was so good seeing ya!!!!

I'll keep a look out for some of those maniquins, I'll ask around for ya too.  I have a girlfriend that owns a boutique.


----------



## cajunFit (Dec 6, 2004)

OMG I just checked out your pics in your gallery.....Stunning!!!!!!  You are so beautiful girl


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 6, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Hi Ya Jodie!!!!!!
> 
> Yummy Yummy.....mmmm that cheesecake was Awesome   Did Craig enjoy his?
> 
> ...


Tanya...Craig did enjoy his cheesecake, he said "Thank you"!

I'm going over to Harwin on Sat. to see what I can find, also might go lurking behind this one mall in the bad part of twon to see if we can snag one.  At this point...I'd take the whole body!

It was good to see you guys as well.  I'm off work the weekend of Christmas from Wed-Sunday.    Maybe we can do a short road trip over.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 6, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> OMG I just checked out your pics in your gallery.....Stunning!!!!!!  You are so beautiful girl


Thank you!!  Your pretty stunning yourself!


----------



## cajunFit (Dec 6, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Thank you!!  Your pretty stunning yourself!




Yeah right.....more like fat azz.....  But thanks for the compliment


----------



## cajunFit (Dec 6, 2004)

I might try to go back to Harwin either sometime this week or this weekend,  can you believe I need more stuff.  I already sold 2 purses and 2 wallets, and the ninja and the motorcross bike are pretty much sold.  So Steve and I are trying to figure out when to go.  Most of our employees are college kids and their finals are this week, so maybe Thursday or Saturday (we'll leave the kids home), I'll call and let ya know.  It will probably be just a day trip.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 6, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> I might try to go back to Harwin either sometime this week or this weekend,  can you believe I need more stuff.  I already sold 2 purses and 2 wallets, and the ninja and the motorcross bike are pretty much sold.  So Steve and I are trying to figure out when to go.  Most of our employees are college kids and their finals are this week, so maybe Thursday or Saturday (we'll leave the kids home), I'll call and let ya know.  It will probably be just a day trip.


I'm planning to go Sat withmy friend Trish  noonish!   Just let me know.   I'm also off work Thursday at 1pm.    don't have to go back in until Monday.  LONGGGGGGGGGGGGGG WEEKEND!

Oh..bring that one piece if you do!    pattern pattern!


----------



## cajunFit (Dec 6, 2004)

You got it girl!  Will do so!  and maybe if you have a suit for me to try too.  Not that I'll be competing anytime soon but I would like to have something to look forward to lol.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey Jodi!!!   I am so proud of you and everything you did, and I am totally dreaming of getting to where you are and hoping I can soon.  Great job!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

oh my gawd...SS???
Is that you?? really...REALLY you?
You have not disappeared?
How the hell are ya girl! U married yet?
Was'sup w/ you?


Hiya JBL!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 7, 2004)

LOL Heya B    No not married yet, still working on getting done with school, am in the middle of finals right now and then one more term left!!!!    How are you????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey Jodie...how are you today?  What is happening?  Not much here, not that busy today.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey Short!  Glad to see you around!

Tam...busy with work stuff today.   Rent payments, follow ups, etc.  Just keeping myself busy trying to hunt up more leases.  More lease...more $$.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 7, 2004)

Ah yes....the 'ole...more leases = more money addage.....LOL

Glad you're keeping busy.   I wish I was.  I'd really like to be off today and get some Christmas shopping done....but alas - more hours = more money!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 7, 2004)

Come down Sat. am.  go with us to Harwin.  Lots of good deals there!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Ah yes....the 'ole...more leases = more money addage.....LOL
> 
> Glad you're keeping busy.   I wish I was.  I'd really like to be off today and get some Christmas shopping done....but alas - more hours = more money!!!!


me too...I just hammered by a frigin bill....cancel Christmas...litterally.
I told my father to let the family know to not get me anything..as I cannot now afford to get them anything..and I was hoping this was gonna be a good Christmas...


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 8, 2004)

Bills suck.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

exactly...that's why i play the lottery..


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 8, 2004)

I need to win the lottery too!  LOL

That or get a butt more leases.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 10, 2004)

HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 10, 2004)

I think my website is almost done.  (well temp. done til I find someone to do a better one)

You can check it out at: Fit Wear Designs 

I'm still wanting to add a links page along with a client page.....BUT...I need clients!!!!! and links.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

I like the layout


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 10, 2004)

Aww..thank you.   Its my girlie side.  LOL  Not my manly.  LMAO


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

Yea, I noticed.  But so much pink is easy on the eyes


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 10, 2004)

Is it too much pink color?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

I think it looks good.. the only thing that particularly sticks out to me, is the BIG purple letters on the first page.  I dont really like the color of the font when its that big 
Ok, one more thing.  The italic font under 'suits' and 'fabric' is kinda hard to read(small). 

Sorry, I am picky


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 10, 2004)

Its ok.  I need feedback like that.  I'll fix it.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 10, 2004)

Jake...check it again...


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

That cover page looks much better


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 10, 2004)

k.   Just a lil cut n paste.  LOL

I need to get a tag so I can do a links page.  But I don't have photoshop.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

I would still make the font larger under the suits and fabric sections(descriptions).


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 10, 2004)

under the pics and stuff?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

Yea, the font looks tiny to me   Maybe its just me.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 10, 2004)

Have you had your eyes checked lately?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

No


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 10, 2004)

hmmm.....


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 10, 2004)

Do you know what TIP means??????????
















To Insure Promptness!
(yes..I watched tv tonight)


----------



## cajunFit (Dec 10, 2004)

Jodie, I would have to agree with Premier.....Site looks awesome however I think the font size should be larger under descriptions and under pricing....its a little to small....but thats just my 2 cents...


----------



## cajunFit (Dec 10, 2004)

BTW.....I am going again to Harwin tomorrow, probably just me and alayna.....gotta get more purses.  I sold a bunch today and alot of request for more.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 11, 2004)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> BTW.....I am going again to Harwin tomorrow, probably just me and alayna.....gotta get more purses.  I sold a bunch today and alot of request for more.



OMG..You won't catch me down on Harwin today.  WAY TOO MANY CRAZY LADIES SHOPPING!!!!   I'll give ya a call.  Trish and I are going to hit up some of the fabric places closer to town.  

I'll fix the font tonight.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 11, 2004)

The fabric places that we went to today were awesome!  So much pretty fabric!  Only bad thing was...You had to buy it buy the bolt or the roll!  Anywhere between 15 to 25 yards on those!  It is something I will have to look into farther down the road if my lil adventure takes off.

Also found a smaller place today that stocks some of the harder to find fabrics.  Its a good to know place if someone is wanting something unique and I have to get it quickly without being able to wait for it to be shipped to me from online.  Prices were alot higher than what I have found online, but another good place to know about when I need to have it now.

Today has been eat bad food day.  Sonic cheeseburger, tater tots and a diet coke.   Haven't been eatting my meals like I should be.  I need to look at the NPC schedule to figure out my dates for getting myself back in order.  Augh....cardio.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I think my website is almost done. (well temp. done til I find someone to do a better one)
> 
> You can check it out at: Fit Wear Designs
> 
> I'm still wanting to add a links page along with a client page.....BUT...I need clients!!!!! and links.


Wow Jodie    headed for the big time .   I know a web designer for if/when you need one. http://skydreamer.co.uk/  I work with her at the grocery store. She is pretty sharp.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 11, 2004)

Aww....thank you Gary.   I need to polish it some more.  If I decide to change it up, I will keep her in mind.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2004)

How have you been?


----------



## BritChick (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks Jodie... recieved the pattern in the mail this morning.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 15, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> How have you been?


Good, just being fat and sassy!  Busy with work trying to hit my leasing goals.  I've got one more to get before Monday, if I get it or exceed it, the Prize patrol comes out bringing suprises!

Brit!  Glad it arrived.  I have a one piece cut out, but thats about it.  LOL  Have to go to the fabric store this weekend to get the liners for the cups.  Also cut a purple two out of the one you sent.  

I also have Tanya's and Linda's one piece suits from jagware that I have made patterns from.  

AND......got my men's posing trunk patterns on Monday.   

Oh....I got this real pretty leopard print stretch velvet coming soon.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm not going to be able to walk well tomorrow.     Mari posted one of her leg workouts somewhere and that is what I did for legs today.  Not good in a good way!  Tough lil leg workout.  But I enjoyed it totally!  Craig was working so I had another girl at the gym go along with the torture.    neither one of us will be in good shape tomorrow.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2004)

Busy gal!  What kind of prizes do you get for hitting the goal?

Leopard Print   Is Craig going to be your model?


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 15, 2004)

I dunno Jodi.   I'll know better tomorrow because the prize patrol is coming out for us hitting our occupied and leased goals for the month.   Maybe $$.

OMG....Craig would die.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 16, 2004)

$50 Gift Card to Target!!   Yippeeeeeeeeeee...

Nad my rear is sore from my leg workout yesterday.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool   I'm sure you could make good use of that, i know I would.

Just don't sit down for too long   It hurts to much to get up when my legs are sore if I sit too long LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ummm...Jodi.  Are you online at work???


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah, why what's up?


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 16, 2004)

LOL.   Thought they had the evil eye out at work.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm finding out more about their network and it would be way to diffuclt to track 1 person especially when I work in so many different locations.  My IP changes too frequently because of different offices and working from home.  Basically too hard to track me and unless they have concern to watch over me, they won't bother.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 16, 2004)

K.  Just didn't want them hunting you down.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 16, 2004)

Alrighty.....I've been looking at the contest schedule for Texas...I'm going to shoot for June/July this year.  Main one being the Texas State in July.  This would be 28 weeks from the beginning of the new year.  Should give plenty of time to bring the tree trunks down.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2004)

You are going to start dieting 28 weeks ahead?


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep.  I think.  Gonna have to after eatting 6 pieces of meat lovers medium size pizza. (thin crust)

Jodi...I'm wanting to do a show the beginning of June, so the 28 weeks is hitting the last one in July.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2004)

OMG, I'd die LOL!  I can barely handle 16 weeks and that's with Turkey Day, Xmas and New Years cheats.  I give you a lot of credit.  That's some serious dedication and will power.  Something I lack 

I would love a piece of pizza right now   Except make mine thick pan pizza and nix the pepperoni and add extra cheese


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't care much for the pepperoni, but its on there so I pick around it.  LOL  I'd be stuffed if I ate the thick crust.

I ate clean all day until this.  LOL   Just need to get off my ass and start doing cardio.

Oh..Jodi...I'm planning on cleaning up the diet around then with added cheat meals.  Gotta get control of this eatting soon.  I haven't weighed in weeks so I have no clue how chunky I am.  Probably close to 145.  But I don't feel like I wiegh that, plus my fat clothes are just now getting lil snug.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you going to do 2x cardio a day?  

Come the new year I only have 11 weeks.  

My favorite pizza is Uno's Sausage & Mushroom Pan pizza   OH boy, I gotta stop thinking about food right now.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't think so Jodi.   Need room to add it in.  Maybe 16 weeks out I will.  Gluten for punishment.


MMMM....grilled chicken


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2004)

Damn, that IS a long time to diet.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 16, 2004)

I know I know....But I am thinkning I may have to to get these legs where I want them.  I dunno yet...It'll be at least 20.  Usually do 16.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Just need to get off my ass and start doing cardio.
> 
> Gotta get control of this eatting soon.  I haven't weighed in weeks so I have no clue how chunky I am.  Probably close to 145.  But I don't feel like I wiegh that, plus my fat clothes are just now getting lil snug.


Me too!
But...I HATE cardio....


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 17, 2004)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww......Paid bills today.        I could think of so much other stuff I could get with the electric bill, phone bill, cable bill, and cellie bill!   

Could have bought a nice lil trip someplace warm for me and Craigie pooh.  I did order some more fabric and about to drop about $50 on rhinestones.    Merry Christmas to me!!  LMAO  

Probably gonna use the Target thing for Craig.....But I don't know what.  But of coarse he thinks I am getting a cover for the sofa.  (Craig...I know you read this!!!  )


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 22, 2004)

Man I haven't been posting much in here lately.  I've been pretty lazy with my duties of going to the gym.  I worked 10 days in a row, so I have time off work until Monday.   


My website is going to be getting a MAJOR overhaul.  Once its finsihed it will look so much better!  I'm trying to gather all my content, text, pics and such to get to the web designer so they can plug it all in.  I'm very excited about this and can't wait to see what they do.  I'm working with a co. called i360.net.    :bounce: 

Jodi...My patterns came in today.  I'll get something together for you shortly.  I'm still working on Brit's one piece trial suit with a design she liked from the O.


----------



## Jill (Dec 23, 2004)

Im with you on the not posting much. Im on day 13 straight of work and am totally drained. Last day of work today.

Just wanted to wish you and your family a very Merry Christmas. Enjoy the holidays and time off of work. Oh ya, and dont eat too many goodies


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 23, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Just wanted to wish you and your family a very Merry Christmas. Enjoy the holidays and time off of work. Oh ya, and dont eat too many goodies


Thank you Jillie!  You guys have a wonderful Christmas too!  We might actually have a white one here!  We have snow predicted for tomorrow.     We hardly ever get the white stuff here.

I plan to eat myself silly.  LOL  Nah, not really, but I will have a spoonful of most stuff.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Thank you Jillie!  You guys have a wonderful Christmas too!  We might actually have a white one here!  We have snow predicted for tomorrow.     We hardly ever get the white stuff here.
> 
> I plan to eat myself silly.  LOL  Nah, not really, but I will have a spoonful of most stuff.


Hiya JBL!
Merry Christmas!

Y'all stay off the roads if it does snow...I can only imagine what will happen on the roads there..my gawd, here...in COLORADO...it comes down..even just an inch...and it is total chaos...and snow is a regularity here...


----------



## Jodi (Dec 23, 2004)

Merry Christmas Jodie & Craig 

I'm off to Vegas to spend it with my Aunt & Uncle.  Have a great Holiday!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 23, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hiya JBL!
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Y'all stay off the roads if it does snow...I can only imagine what will happen on the roads there..my gawd, here...in COLORADO...it comes down..even just an inch...and it is total chaos...and snow is a regularity here...


Hey Mr. Smartypants!  I know how to drive on snow.  LOL  I've lived in Alaska and Wisconsin before.      Its all the OTHER people that don't know.    

Jodi....have a great time!   Be careful on your drive over.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 24, 2004)

Have a great Christmas Jodie


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 24, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Have a great Christmas Jodie


NT!!!  You guys have a wonderful Christmas as well!


----------



## BritChick (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas to you guys, have an awesome holiday season!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 24, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas to you guys, have an awesome holiday season!!!


You too Britty!    

Pss.....this is from your pattern.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 24, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> You too Britty!
> 
> Pss.....this is from your pattern.



Oh hey... that looks awesome Jodie!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 24, 2004)

merry christmas Jodie and Craig.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> merry christmas Jodie and Craig.


Aww...Patrick.  You have a Merry Christmas too!  Enjoy the time with your family.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2004)

Well, Mr. smartypants wishes u and yours a Merry Christmas!

We get a lot of California and Texan transplants..who DON'T know how to drive...they all buy the BIG SUV's,a dn think they are invincible...(usally first to end up on their roofs)


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 24, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Well, Mr. smartypants wishes u and yours a Merry Christmas!
> 
> We get a lot of California and Texan transplants..who DON'T know how to drive...they all buy the BIG SUV's,a dn think they are invincible...(usally first to end up on their roofs)


Or in the ditch!  Spung out on blk ice.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2004)

get a lot of that too!
especially on those dangerous Spung patches...


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 24, 2004)

The snow we have had....I know, it isn't much, but we haven't had it in 16 years.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2004)

hey! It's almost a white Christmsa for you!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Jodie & Craig


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas to you JLB.  I hope the best for your business ventures.  Enjoy the season Ms. Houston!!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 26, 2004)

Aww...thank you guys for the wonderful wishes for a good Christmas!  We had a good one.  Went to my Mom's for the day.  Ate yummy food, then came back home.

Mom got me a new Rice Cooker!!  We tried it out lastnight and it was good!  It'll be a short lived item, since dieting begins shortly.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey Jodie....how are you?  Glad you guys had a good Christmas.  We did too.

If you get rid of that rice cooker, I'll take it until you can use it again.  

Dieting begins for me too -- Today actually.    I've done pretty good today, let me know what you think.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey Jodie! I hope you and Craig had a wonderful Christmas! It was neat getting the snow!  
Thank you for the Christmas card!! Your so sweet.

Have a great day!


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 27, 2004)

Tam...I'll get with you this week on that diet stuff.    May begin mine when you do.

Stacey!   The snow was a nice suprise.  The doggies didn't know what to think.  But ya know how it is here, back to the 70's before the end of this week.  Its always short lived.  Hope ya'll had a wonderful Christmas!  and thank you for your card as well.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2004)

Hiya Stace!
Glad to see u 'back on your feet'!
Hope your holiday was good!


----------



## DrChiro (Dec 28, 2004)

Sorry this is a bit late, I haven't been posting much lately:

Just wanted to say thank you all for the merry christmas wishes...we did have a good one visiting with Jodie's family...and we actually got snow in Houston if you can believe that!

Now it's back on the diet...damn I got to be a fatty real quick!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeah, no prob Jodie.....I am getting my Fahrenheit in tomorrow.  I called them today because I thought it should've been here by now.

I think I've been doing pretty good so far.  I think my main concern right now is to be getting in enough protein and taking my vits and supps.   I did legs on Monday, no workout today with Brandon's tooth and all and tomorrow I plan to do back and a little cardio.   Then Thurs. will be a cardio only day and Friday will be biceps and cardio.   I will have to do shoulders and triceps over the weekend.

We'll get together on the plan this week.....
Talk to you later


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 29, 2004)

My sweetie was here.  

Tam...check your PM's.  

I'm deeply sadden by the events that are taking place over and India and surrounding area.  Such devastation and loss of life.  My heart goes out to all the children.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 29, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm deeply sadden by the events that are taking place over and India and surrounding area.  Such devastation and loss of life.  My heart goes out to all the children.


It is a shocking isn't it. 

Even though we are geographically very close to the disaster I still feel so removed from the situation. I can not even fathom what it would be like. 

They are estimating >70 000 were killed by the wave. If you then think of all those that are going to be potentially killed by the aftermath due to sickness and the numbers are even higher.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 30, 2004)

Unfortunately they are saying 114,000 people now   I can't even fathom the ideal of this loss.  It boggles my mind that all those people have lost their lives.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2004)

I've said it many times, people that gripe and complain about the littlest things can take comfort in the fact that they don't have to deal with such horrors.  

I agree Jodi, that kind of loss just don't compute to me.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 30, 2004)

Its something I hope we should never have to deal with.  But in all honesty, it could very easily happen here to us.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 30, 2004)

On a different note....I think I have managed to completely piss off a few people on another board.  Oh well...shit happens.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 30, 2004)

What are you doing on another board.. and what did you do?


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'll get the post.


this is home.  I read alot of other boards and post on a few girlie ones.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 30, 2004)

Oh...Jake...who is the hottie avi???


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 30, 2004)

My Post......The start...
You have to do what you feel is best in your heart. If you decide to do a natural show, just look at what they expect as being drug free. each organazation is different.

What pisses me off is when there is someone that has OPENLY discussed their use on other boards, then claims to be drug free. To me that is a bunch of BS. What is even worse to me is that this person that claims "natural" had to get alot of support from other memebers at FM to help her with alot of last minute details for her contest, but she still had the money for her drugs of choice. sorry...but that is a wtf for me.


For the record 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Since i was accussed of something in an open forum that is an outright lie i feel that i need to state this

nov 1995 180lbs first began at gym
march 1999 read bfl first use of any supplements meal replacements, creatine hmb protein
2002 first use of methoxy, tribulous, ecdy, glutamin , bcaa, otc diuretic
comps march , april , may 2003
2003 arginine
march 20o3 comp
april 2003 3 12.5 mg or mcg of winny however is comes, few weeks t3 /clen
march 2004 added degestive enzymes, dhea,
summer 2004 dyazide use for pictures
sept 2004 t3 and clen final 3 weeks of prep
oct 2004 prohomre 1-t undecriol

now i am furiuous that someone accussed me of getting help from the FM girls for the last finaces for my comp and saying i was buying "drugs of choice"

prior to bigmofo jobs loss we already ordered an paid for t3 and clen so i did not spend money on drugs while asking for help We sold are fucking vehice fo rdoos and rent moeny and she actually thinks i would use money for drugs!!!! i din't even buy the otc supps i was supposed to take after what i had ran out

I can' t even express how fucking mad i am 

so think what you want , accusor, but every ounce of muscle i have was built without the use of drugs! if anything t3 would have burned off muscle!

And agian for the record, i already stated that even prior to my recent use in sept of t3 and clen i did not qualify as a natural competitor by their standsrs cuz of methoxy ephedra ect all store bought stuff

ah fuck it i knwo what i have accomplished so i really shound't vie a shit!
__________________
thanks i guess it seems like once you've done one thin say dyazide the enitire 8-9 years prior are now in question 

and it hurt so bad to be accussed of spending money on drugs when you guys helped with my fees cuz it jsut isn't true we were almost without a home and still have no car and still jsut barely make our bills dont' even have bank accounts cuz they got over drawn durjing the summer and we an't pay it


My reply.....
Like I told you in the PM I sent you in answering your questions to me, I don't care how you reached your goals either. It just pisses me off when someone screams they are natural and have used T3 and clen. ITS NOT BEING NATURAL.

Beyond that, I really don't give a rats azz about what you do with your money. That's yours to deal with. 

You've done so much with what you have, stop being so defensive. When you continue to beat something to death, it doesn't add to the value. several new threads on the same thing??? a lil much.

Sorry....I don't sugar coat it nor will I blow fluff up someone's butt either. I call it like I see it.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 30, 2004)

Ahh.. girlie board(FM).  Is it back up and running, I heard it was down.  I agree with you, if your not a natty BB, then dont claim to be one.

Its a Swedish fitness model.  www.swedishnina.com  She is my second favorite Swede, right behing Jenny


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 30, 2004)

FM is still down, its a different girlie board.  

Can I have one her boobies?  I only need one.  LMAO


----------



## PreMier (Dec 30, 2004)

I know, they are big huh


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 30, 2004)

yep.  LOL  just a lil


----------



## Jodi (Dec 30, 2004)

You causing trouble Jodie? 

I completely agree with you.  I don't care if they use just don't claim you are natural if you are not.


----------



## Jill (Dec 30, 2004)

Jodie was causing trouble yup! Actually, it was funny. SBBG is sooooooo defensive eh??? Gimmie a break. I couldnt agree with your posts their more


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 31, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Jodie was causing trouble yup! Actually, it was funny. SBBG is sooooooo defensive eh??? Gimmie a break. I couldnt agree with your posts their more


Very Jillie.   They took down the one where I posted her PM's into the thread.  I swear she must have started five different threads saying the same damn thing.   Man she was cussing me and everything.  I really wish I could find those posts where she was talking about her cycles.  Did she post them on other boards or just FM?


----------



## Jill (Dec 31, 2004)

Im not sure about the other posts All I know is that she is kind of a wacko Soooooooooo defensive. Oh ya, not to mention obsessive about food, body etc...shit, i thought I was bad!

I wish I saw the pm. Do you still have it?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Dec 31, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Im not sure about the other posts All I know is that she is kind of a wacko Soooooooooo defensive. Oh ya, not to mention obsessive about food, body etc...shit, i thought I was bad!
> 
> I wish I saw the pm. Do you still have it?


Of coarse.   LOL   Wish I had the two threads they deleted.  LOL


Gary...is that  you in the avi??   Your looking good!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Of coarse. LOL Wish I had the two threads they deleted. LOL
> 
> 
> Gary...is that you in the avi?? Your looking good!


Thanks Jodi, I'm getting there


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2005)

..the 1st person to post in YOUR journal in 2005...
Happy New Year, J!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 1, 2005)

Happy New Year
I hope everyone had a great night and not suffering from a bad hangaround.


----------



## Jill (Jan 1, 2005)

Are you suffering from a hangeover???????

 How was your new years?


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 1, 2005)

No hangover, stayed in and watched American Wedding on HBO.  LOL

I know....I'm not exciting.  LOL


----------



## Jill (Jan 1, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> No hangover, stayed in and watched American Wedding on HBO.  LOL
> 
> I know....I'm not exciting.  LOL


Ya, Steve and I stayed in and watched a movie too. No hangeover for me today


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 1, 2005)

Jillie...did you get the PM that I sent?


----------



## Jill (Jan 1, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jillie...did you get the PM that I sent?


Just checked it. You're awesome Jodie!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 2, 2005)

I strained my hip flexor again.    

Aughhhhhhhhhhhh.   Now I have to baby it for a few weeks.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2005)

Ouch!  Sorry to hear that   I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 2, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ouch!  Sorry to hear that   I hope you feel better soon.


Craig's been stretching it out for me, so hopefully not too long.  I wasn't even doing heavy squats either.

Umm..I've been doing cardio.    Gotta start getting rid of the plumpness.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR JODIE!!! I hope you have a wonderful, happy & healthy year. Take care of that hip flexor..sorry to hear about that!!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 2, 2005)

Stacey...should be fine in a short time.     Hope you had a wonderful New Year too!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 2, 2005)

Heimir......How is the eatting coming along????  Still feel like your eatting all the time?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2005)

Owwwww, strained hip flexor?  You poor thing -- I'm sorry to hear that.   

Take it easy and you should be feeling better in no time.   Please let me know if you need anything.  I know you can't take anything for it, but if you want something, let me know, I'll see if I can get it for you.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 3, 2005)

I have pain killers.  LOL  Or are they muscle relaxers?  Vicodin ES.    Only if its bad, but it seems to be coming along ok.  Tam tam tam!  LOL   I had to say that.  LMAO


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2005)

Vicodin would be a pain killer......

My niece runs around going Tam Tam....Tam Tam....Tam Tam.

My sister in law says she gets on the phone and calls me - Tam Tam


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

Hiya!
Happy Monday!
how's u? Me? Just wwoke up..so I am dealing with a lack of coffee...bed head and need food....


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 3, 2005)

LOL.  I hate bedhead.  Makes me wear a basecall cap!   LMAO


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2005)

u too?

well, about to go get cleaned up..will fix that....make way to gym...


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 4, 2005)

I weighed today...


wasn't as bad as I thought!  139 isn't too bad.  Considering I have done NO cardio since Nov. 4th and have not been dieting at all.   Diet was cleaned up on Sunday.    Cardio began on Sat.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 4, 2005)

Not bad at all!!!

Oh J, this chix is going down sloooowww baby!!  But I'm doin' it, with a salad and some cucumbers.

All is well on this front.  How's the hip?


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 4, 2005)

Seems to be better.

How did you cook the chicken?


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 6, 2005)

Back to the clean eatting today.   Craig and I volunteered our time lastnight at the Houston Rockets Game for a no kill dog shelter.  So we basically worked in a concession stand from 6pm to 10pm.  Was alot of fun, but man I see how easy it would be to get chunky working there!  You get to eat whatever foods are left over at the end of the night.  Had a few cheese nachos and 3 chicken strips.  The night before Craig and I ate a whole loaf of that hot french bread with butter and sirloin steak for dinner.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Back to the clean eatting today.   Craig and I volunteered our time lastnight at the Houston Rockets Game for a no kill dog shelter.  So we basically worked in a concession stand from 6pm to 10pm.  Was alot of fun, but man I see how easy it would be to get chunky working there!  You get to eat whatever foods are left over at the end of the night.  Had a few cheese nachos and 3 chicken strips.  The night before Craig and I ate a whole loaf of that hot french bread with butter and sirloin steak for dinner.




mmmmmmm


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 6, 2005)

They were ok.  I could use more French Bread instead.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 6, 2005)

So you did have fun at the game?  That's great!!  I knew it would be fun!

Yeah, I cooked the chix, I think the problem was that I just didn't want it.   My appetite has decreased a lot lately, and I don't know what's up with that...hmmmm....

Anywho, how did the shoot go?


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 6, 2005)

It was good Tam.  LOL   I felt like a whale but ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh well!!  LOL

Noone will see them anyways.    The photographer was just using me as a temp type thing to show the people he was working with how the model would look on the car type thing.   The co. makes die cast cars and they are wanting girls to make into die cast to go with the cars.   I told them when he shoots them for real to be sure to use Asian or Mexican girls with BIG boobs and JLo butts!!  That way they sell!   LOL


oh....it was a newer Trans Am.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 6, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Tam.   Craig will be on Rounds Friday so he won't be home until 6ish, we won't be heading up that way til later inthe evening then.  

Augh....I gotta line up the doggie sitter.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 7, 2005)

damn bagels


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2005)

hmmmm....w/ strawberry cream cheese....
I'm not helping....am I?


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 7, 2005)

No cream cheese.   I like them plain.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2005)

blech....if ya are gonna 'sin'....do it up right!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 7, 2005)

I had 3 over a 5 hour time span......I think I did it up right.  LOL   No more carbs today


----------



## BritChick (Jan 7, 2005)

Got another comp coming up any time soon Jodie?


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 7, 2005)

June.  LOL


----------



## BritChick (Jan 7, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> June.  LOL



Oh that's not too bad, at least you've got a bit of time off between shows.  Got any specific goals for the upcoming season?  I am still hoping to keep gaining a little in the next few months, I need size!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 7, 2005)

You need size and I need less legs!  

Well...tighter legs from the rear.  I want my tie ins!!  Gonna start sooner than 16 weeks this time.  The June shows would be the warming up for the Texas State which is three weeks after the last June one.

Reminds me...I need to work on your suits this week.  I had to get some together for Jon to use this weekend for two girls to shoot in, got those done so nothing on the plate except for Ms. Stacey up in Wis.  She sent the prettiest lilac lycra for her evening posing suit.  Gotta whip up one for you Brit soon!   I've been collecting more material.  LOL


----------



## BritChick (Jan 7, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> You need size and I need less legs!
> 
> Well...tighter legs from the rear.  I want my tie ins!!  Gonna start sooner than 16 weeks this time.  The June shows would be the warming up for the Texas State which is three weeks after the last June one.
> 
> Reminds me...I need to work on your suits this week.  I had to get some together for Jon to use this weekend for two girls to shoot in, got those done so nothing on the plate except for Ms. Stacey up in Wis.  She sent the prettiest lilac lycra for her evening posing suit.  Gotta whip up one for you Brit soon!   I've been collecting more material.  LOL



Looking forward to the suits... just not looking forward to getting in one again... yet! lol
I want the tighter legs from the rear too, I hope to come in a little bigger, a little leaner and a little less dry.
Jon just sent me vid clips of my daughter Taryn doing her fitness routine on stage, it was so cute, I would post it in my journal but don't think I can.
I am already having diet dreams Jodie, last night I dreamt I was eating big chunky slices of french bread with slabs of butter... I felt soooo bad when I woke up! I'm only 6 days into my diet!!! lol


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 7, 2005)

LOL.  I feel for ya!  I'm doing good eatting ok for a few days, then blowing it for one or two, then back on the right wagon, then fall off.  I did start some cardio which I haven't done since Nov.   So that is a BIG accomplishment for me.  So far...I have done Sat, Sun, Tue, and Thurs.  LOL  30 mins tops.  LOL

I bet the video was cute.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jodi...which would be better..the lipoderm y or the other one?  
Using for the tree trunks.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 9, 2005)

I need to start a new journal soon.  This weekend made 20 weeks away.  Still seems like fawking forever.  Need to get my butt in gear and get back to the program.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 10, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jodi...which would be better..the lipoderm y or the other one?
> Using for the tree trunks.


Hey missy   Sorry, I'm just now playing catch up.  Lipoderm Y is now with caffeine so that you don't retain water while using it.  It is cheaper than the Lipo Ultra and rightefully so.  I think the Ultra works much better than the Y but if cost is the issue than go with the Y because it still works very well especially now that it no longer retains water.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 11, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hey missy   Sorry, I'm just now playing catch up.  Lipoderm Y is now with caffeine so that you don't retain water while using it.  It is cheaper than the Lipo Ultra and rightefully so.  I think the Ultra works much better than the Y but if cost is the issue than go with the Y because it still works very well especially now that it no longer retains water.


Kewl!   I'll have to give one of them a try.  Maybe both when one runs out.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 11, 2005)

Craig was able to drag my sleepy azz to the gym this am.  30 mins of cardio.  15 on the stairmill, 15 on the treadmill.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2005)

I have to start doing that soon too


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 13, 2005)

I had cheesecake from Luby's lastnight.  It was soooooooooo yummy!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2005)

Mmmmmm cheesecake.

Tease!  I have to be good.  Only 10 weeks away


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 13, 2005)

10 weeks?  Hmm..that's only a short time.  

I need to get my butt on track for mine.  First one is 19 weeks.  20 lbs to drop.  I'm happy being a fatazz at the moment.  LOL


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2005)

I know   and I don't know if I'm going to make it.   Too much stress lately and too many cheats.  

Which comp are you doing?


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 13, 2005)

Thinking of the Lonestar Classic in Dallas on 6/3 then Show of Champions in San Antonio on 6/18 then the main one..Texas State on 7/23.  

But going to do things totally diffetent from the Sherman.  Made too manybad choices on that one.  With me, I think doing the basics works best.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 14, 2005)

Cardio this am...15 mins on the stepper, 15 on the treadmill.


Afterwards I went to the fabric store.  Man did I score there!!   Got about $125 worth of fabric for $33!!!  Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.   Lots of stuff I was keeping an eye on marked down to $1.88 a yard.  

Brit....I have your blk suit done.  Gonna have a g/f try the top to be sure it will cover ya up.    I'll probably have it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice 

How's your new business venture going for you?  Good, I hope!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 14, 2005)

Slow...but I expected that.  I have another idea I am thinging about but nbot sure how to set it up so it would work.  

Ya know...I'm still having issues with getting those underwire tops just right.  I made one and threw it in the trash because it was ugly.  LOL  I'll work on getting that right this weekend.  Was going to Dallas, but Tam is busy, so gonna stay here instead of sitting in a hotel room all weekend while Craig is in class.

Jodi....are you able to talk on your cellie?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2005)

Tonight I can


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 14, 2005)

ok.   I'll give you a call and tell you what it is.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 14, 2005)

Sounds good.    I'll talk to you tonight!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 14, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Brit....I have your blk suit done.  Gonna have a g/f try the top to be sure it will cover ya up.    I'll probably have it in the mail tomorrow.



WOW! You are awesome Jodie, thanks so much!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 14, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> WOW! You are awesome Jodie, thanks so much!


Just gives us time if we need to make adjustments.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 14, 2005)

here's a pic, my poor manniquin doesn't have enough up top to fill out the top.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2005)

well hello Miss Jodie


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey NT!!!  How are you and Mrs. NT?


----------



## BritChick (Jan 14, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> here's a pic, my poor manniquin doesn't have enough up top to fill out the top.



LOL, looks awesome!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Hey NT!!!  How are you and Mrs. NT?



better since New Years.  Mrs.NT had to be rushed to the hospital for what she thought was heart pain.  We've since been told it's not heart pain, but chest pains.  Now we're waiting to find out why and how to stop it from happening.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 14, 2005)

Sounds scary.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2005)

Get pics of your friend in the top  lol


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice try Jake.  LOL

Actually I didn't like how it was fitting her so I am making a different one today.  

Cardio today was 30 mins on the stairmill.  went to walmart afterward, had a sm bag of m&m peanuts, then to Joann's fabric, then to Office Depot.  Came home and cooked turkey boobies!   No more carbs for today.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

I think Monday I will begin a new journal.   Time to get in the pre contest frame of mind.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I think Monday I will begin a new journal.   Time to get in the pre contest frame of mind.




when is the next show?

Funny you said that.  Right before i clicked on the link I was thinking "Damn, she has had this journal forver!!  If only Monstar could be the same way."


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

First weekend of June Patrick.  19 weeks.  Gotta start cleaning things up.

Monstar is a jounral junkie?   LOL


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> First weekend of June Patrick.  19 weeks.  Gotta start cleaning things up.
> 
> Monstar is a jounral junkie?   LOL




First week of June for me too.  19 weeks to go!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Did you get my msg on your website


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

I did!  Thank you!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

I was thinking of competeing at the end of May again, i would have to pull my finger out.... or just leave it till next Sept and keep putting muscle on for now....
 I don't know what to do....


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

Tough choice.  I got kinda lazy for several weeks, so the lifting slacked bigtime.  Didn't eat good carbs either...lots of bad ones.  So I've got my work cut out for me again.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

I think i could do it and do it well, but do i compromise on the muscle that i could put on that would help me do better in the Nationals in Sept....  I think i have put some good muscle on since last comp... ahhrrrr.... i would like to take some transformation pics that i could use near the end of the year to help promote opening my PT studio


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

Well, if you keep the protein intake high enough, you may not loose that much muscle.  

The before and afters would help you new adventure big time!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Hmmm, i know.... i would love to get ripped again 
I might make up a poll


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

Poll...LOL

Just start cutting.  LOL


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Doh...... ok....


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm Boreddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey... join the club sista


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Read this and tell me what you think http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=41939


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

Cryin won't solve anything....


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

Neither will making the pancakes that are SCREAMING my name on the kitchen counter.  The bags of bisquick are calling!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2005)

I want blueberry pancakes


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

I don't have blueberries....But the food store is a blk away.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 15, 2005)

You 2.... tonight is my last cheat thanks to you Jodi...
19 weeks till comp day


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2005)

Yeah well my comp is only 10 weeks away and I can't seem to stop cheating   I've been good today.  Don't know what my problem is but I use to go forever without any cheats and everyday lately its' been a piece of candy here or a piece of candy there 

I'd prefer pancakes though.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

well get your butt over here...We'll make pancakes with blueberries!   Craig is in Dallas, so I am home alone.   

Just stick to ONE piece of candy a day, not the whole bag.  

Rissole....we'll diet together.     Craig decided to do the BFL thing again, so he is dieting too, but blew it with his dinner tonight.  He had cheese fries and a blooming Onion.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2005)

I'll bring the maple syrup 

Yesterday was about 6 peanut m&m's, the day before a mini pb cup   today nothing


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 15, 2005)

LOL.  that lil amount?   

Those aren't really enough to make that much difference, unless your not doing cardio.  Those aren't even a whole serving.  I think 3 mini pb cups are 24 carbs.  I can't remember.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 16, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> He had cheese fries and a blooming Onion.


Is that one of those massive onions they cut open and deep fry??


----------



## Rissole (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey Jodi, I have changed my mind again. I spoke to Gp and he reckons i should wait till Sept, that is the important run of comps, Local then State then Nationals.
More muscle..... better....  I have been puttin it on at a good rate so i'll keep at it


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 17, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Is that one of those massive onions they cut open and deep fry??


It is!  I didn't get any.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 17, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Jodi, I have changed my mind again. I spoke to Gp and he reckons i should wait till Sept, that is the important run of comps, Local then State then Nationals.
> More muscle..... better....  I have been puttin it on at a good rate so i'll keep at it


Sounds like a good plan!   Just means ya can keep eatting the yummy stuff.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2005)

Jodie..........I won't be able to send those suits our til Thurs.  sorry   I've been wicked busy after work.  I didn't even get the chance to w/o today.  I have Thurs and Fri off so I'll be sending them out Thurs.  Promise!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 18, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good plan!   Just means ya can keep eatting the yummy stuff.


Yeah but not too much of it..... i don't wanna get too fat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am gonna start training a young friend of mine in the mornings, just helping her with cardio and a diet outline so it looks like i'll be getting some benifit from it as well. Walks and boxing etc... it might just take the edge off my gut


----------



## Jodi (Jan 21, 2005)

Jodie, I mailed that package yesterday.  You should have it tomorrow or Monday the latest.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 21, 2005)

Great Jodi.  I'll be on the look out for it.    My mail lady is wondering what I am up too with all these boxes lately.  I'm making a one piece in blue glitter that I want to send to you to check out when I am done.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Jodie,
Got a quick question for you, what tanning stuff do you use for comp I have always used Protan and Dream Tan and think they work great, I love Dream Tan, but I'm wondering if you've tried anything other than the Protan that's easier to apply, I'd really like to find something I could apply myself just because I may be attending some comps this year alone and not have any one to buddy up with for the purposes of painting.  Have you tried Olympic Tan, if so how does it compare to Protan? (I sorta think you said you did when we were in Vegas   ) Also those spray tan systems, don't know what they are actually called, any idea where I can get them?
Thanks!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 25, 2005)

OMG...I love Olympic Tan Kerry!!   Looks more natural, no orange color in the sun, looks great in photos, doesn't stink to high hell and back, uses less product, goes on quicker, one bottle lasts a long time.  Only takes about 10 mins to apply one coat.   I used three the last show and was just as dark if not a tad darker than using Protan.  No need for those brushes and such, just rubber gloves to apply.  If you get it...you'll never go back to the other stuff!  I bought that spray system when in Vegas, bought used the Olympic Tan instead so never tried the spray thingie out.  We are spoiled on the Olympic Tan stuff now.

I should be sending the blk suit out tomorrow, I had pissed off issues with the Post Office on Monday for not bringing me my boxes like they said they would.  Craig would have had to wait in line forever to mail it, so he is doing it tomorrow from a different Post Office.

Jodi....Got your's today. (finally!, they had your package and my new cellie!)


----------



## BritChick (Jan 25, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> OMG...I love Olympic Tan Kerry!!   Looks more natural, no orange color in the sun, looks great in photos, doesn't stink to high hell and back, uses less product, goes on quicker, one bottle lasts a long time.  Only takes about 10 mins to apply one coat.   I used three the last show and was just as dark if not a tad darker than using Protan.  No need for those brushes and such, just rubber gloves to apply.  If you get it...you'll never go back to the other stuff!  I bought that spray system when in Vegas, bought used the Olympic Tan instead so never tried the spray thingie out.  We are spoiled on the Olympic Tan stuff now.
> 
> I should be sending the blk suit out tomorrow, I had pissed off issues with the Post Office on Monday for not bringing me my boxes like they said they would.  Craig would have had to wait in line forever to mail it, so he is doing it tomorrow from a different Post Office.
> 
> Jodi....Got your's today. (finally!, they had your package and my new cellie!)



Okay, that's it you've got me sold on the Olympic Tan, I think I will give it a shot, are there different colours, or just one shade?  Also seeing as you use gloves could I apply it myself, does it go on evenly?
Thanks for the info Jodie.

Great news on the suit, don't sweat the time frame though, still got lots.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 25, 2005)

You should be able to get it on mostly yourself.  I can't reach mid back so that may be the only problem area, plus it doesn't hurt to have a second set of eyes for a good look over for evenness.  Should only be one color.  Once you work with it a lil, you'll get thehang of it quick, its like a hair mousse, kinda foamy.  Use about a handful for each area. (well, you have longer legs so may ned a lil more.   )

My avi pic is with just one coat too.   I did have a fairly good base tan beofre I applied it, but not as dark of a one that I have to get before Protan.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 25, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> You should be able to get it on mostly yourself.  I can't reach mid back so that may be the only problem area, plus it doesn't hurt to have a second set of eyes for a good look over for evenness.  Should only be one color.  Once you work with it a lil, you'll get thehang of it quick, its like a hair mousse, kinda foamy.  Use about a handful for each area. (well, you have longer legs so may ned a lil more.   )
> 
> My avi pic is with just one coat too.   I did have a fairly good base tan beofre I applied it, but not as dark of a one that I have to get before Protan.



I just ordered some... I am such a hard sell!   

Thanks Jodie, looking forward to trying it, the Protan is pretty gnarly, last year myself and a fellow competitor painted each other, by the time we done I wanted to   from the fumes!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 25, 2005)

I usually do most of the Protan myself too.   I get frastrated and end up in an arguement over how its being applied...so..I would do most except my mid back.

Did you order from bbing.com?


----------



## BritChick (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.olympiantan.com/ 

I ordered it directly from here.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 25, 2005)

Damn... this was a link I was given for it but I don't think it's the right stuff now that I have been to bodybuilding.com


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh...I used something different.   That is the spray thing I bought at the O but didn't use it.  Olympic Tan is a foamy tan stuff.

This is what I used: http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/ol/comp.html


----------



## BritChick (Jan 25, 2005)

No I can see I ordered the wrong stuff, time for the gift of the gab to recant my order! Oops.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL...keep it anyways, it could come in handy too!


----------



## BritChick (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah, I am doing a few shows this year... maybe I will experiment a little, then I can do a bit of a review for my site! lol


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 25, 2005)

sounds like a good idea!  I'm wanting to sell that and jewerly on my site.  No shoes.  LOL


----------



## BritChick (Jan 25, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> sounds like a good idea!  I'm wanting to sell that and jewerly on my site.  No shoes.  LOL



Good idea!


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 25, 2005)

I still need to get with you about the suits you have.
Do you still have them all?


----------



## BritChick (Jan 25, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I still need to get with you about the suits you have.
> Do you still have them all?



Yep, haven't even had any inquiries yet.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 25, 2005)

Figure me a price for all of them.  I get my tax refund in the next 2 weeks.  If you don't sell them, I'll take them.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 25, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Figure me a price for all of them.  I get my tax refund in the next 2 weeks.  If you don't sell them, I'll take them.



Cool, will send you a pm.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 25, 2005)

k


----------



## Jodi (Jan 25, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jodi....Got your's today. (finally!, they had your package and my new cellie!)


Sheesh, that took long enough   I thought I sent it Priority.  Well, anyway, I'm glad you got it


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 26, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Sheesh, that took long enough   I thought I sent it Priority.  Well, anyway, I'm glad you got it


They actually came on Sat.  But we had the stupid mail man that day and he didn't leave my boxes in the office like he is suppose to do for me.  He took them back to the PO. I called that day to have them redelivered on Monday, but then we had the STUPID mail LADY.  So she didn't bring them.  Craig went to the PO to get them, they only gave him one, so I got yours yesterday.   I sure hope my normal mail lady is back today.  I miss her.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 26, 2005)

How's the diet and training/cardio coming along?

I feel like such a loser for dropping out of yet another competition.


----------



## Fade (Jan 26, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I feel like such a loser for dropping out of yet another competition.


No doubt


----------



## Jodi (Jan 26, 2005)

Fade said:
			
		

> No doubt


I do have a good reason too though.


----------



## Fade (Jan 26, 2005)

As long as it's a good reason.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 26, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> How's the diet and training/cardio coming along?
> 
> I feel like such a loser for dropping out of yet another competition.


Please don't feel bad Jodi.  As I see it....shit happens!  

Diet on my end is clean for the most part, but I have days where I fall off that wagon.  

Cardio...its hit and miss at this point.  I don't like getting up when its 35 outside so I snooze away.  But its getting warmer now, so I promise to get up.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 26, 2005)

Psst......a ONE Piece!!!  I just love the cut.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 26, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Please don't feel bad Jodi.  As I see it....shit happens!
> 
> Diet on my end is clean for the most part, but I have days where I fall off that wagon.
> 
> Cardio...its hit and miss at this point.  I don't like getting up when its 35 outside so I snooze away.  But its getting warmer now, so I promise to get up.


I don't blame you burrr!!! Thats cold.  When we had weather in the 30's I wasn't getting out of bed to do cardio either LOL!

That one piece is very nice.  I love the color too


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 26, 2005)

Jodi...I hope we aren't busy this weekend at work, I plan to look at your suits then to see how they are done.  

Joann fabrics will have all their panne velvets on sale this weekend...I'm stocking up!  I'll get more pink.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 26, 2005)

Take your time.  As you know I'm not in any rush of using them anytime soon


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 31, 2005)

Can we close this journal, please.   The new one is here:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=42703

Thank you!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 31, 2005)

All set


----------

